# Knitting Resort!!! You know who you are!!!! #9



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Nina..what is dirty. A black snake in your basement is wonderful...no mice or poisonious snakes. Black snakes kill them all. I have one in the crawl space of my house. As long as they have a way to get in or out..they will keep out the mice and other snakes. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It will not keep out the spiders, but hubby sprays the foundation of the house to try and stop that. B...Back to work


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina! Fabulous pic of you and family!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Nina, love that pic. Now Southern, we would like to see something other than a ball of yarn. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets...I keep walking away from my machine. Hubby wants to go fishing tomorrow, winds will be good so we will go out for a couple of ours...there will not be fish. But who am I to say a word. Not me.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What a great life you lead Bits.. sewing knitting cooking fishing.. .can it get any better???? I envy you!!!! 

I just thought since everyone is putting pix of themselves and I was getting tired of the yarn.. I thought I would change it up!!

I had no idea about the snakes.... 

Kept thinking of all the kids down in the basement... and throw a snake in that mix.. watch out!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I was not thinking of a finished basement. My in laws used to have a dirt basement. Dirt walls and concrete floor. But they had their share of black snakes. Not a finished basement.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Now, I really mean it back to work. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbdown: my brain still hurts.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol x 2!!! All I can see are the kidz gone out the door... And the cops shooting up the basement trying to kill a snake... Lol

Oh man, I am crying I have laughed so hard


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

So Angela, how about a pic????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, Bro in law called. The Hospital is sending Karen home. Gave her more antibiotics, didn't really say what the problem is/was. But they dont ask like I do! Pisses me off!

Karen is going this afternoon to see her primary doc. Whether that helps or not, I just don't know.

CALGON TAKE ME AWAY!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Is it time to go home yet? I hear a sock calling my name!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The heck with calgon......adult beverage! With an umbrella


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

how true... adult bev works everytime...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OOH! Ok... no don't laugh at me.... (here we go again) LOL


I have not had an adult drink in over 3 years!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicks I am stopping for the day. Got my mail and my new Stephanie pearl-McPhee book and still waiting for the last one. Then I will have them all. I love those books.and maybe in two years I will re-read them. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I need to get out more!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Where are you going when you get out?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> The heck with calgon......adult beverage! With an umbrella


ya know, I don't usually drink. VERY VERY little, but I think I might take it up as an additional hobby!!! :twisted: :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> OOH! Ok... no don't laugh at me.... (here we go again) LOL
> 
> I have not had an adult drink in over 3 years!!!


 :shock: :shock: LIAR! you and I both did wine tasting in Rhinebeck. Does that count??? :twisted:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Tell your son to go and find a black snake and stick him in the basement. Bits....I have to sew.


I would love that. Hubby couldn't stand it. I've finally gotten him to stop killing every one he sees outside, but doubt he's going to welcome one into the house. He's snake phobic. They can be so useful...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG That SO doesn't count! LMAO!! I had like two sips! That rasberry one was good.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> OMG That SO doesn't count! LMAO!! I had like two sips! That rasberry one was good.


That's the one I liked best too!!! Too bad I can't remember what brand it was LOL

Maybe a stop at the package/liquor store is in order tonight. Hmmmm What goes good with chicken stir fry?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh sewbiz...thatis way you have mice. Leave them alone outside and they will take care of your mice problem and your poisonious snakes. Tell him to leave them alone. I do not like snakes either, but I like mice less.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i ain't afraid of no snake!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Right now I have an ad from Ortho...Kill mice in your home...What a riot.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

hmm... my page doesn't have ads.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have Orkin, "don't let the bed bugs bite" LMAO


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Barbara, get yourself a nice Moscato. A wee bit sparkly and a wee bit sweet. Very nice !
We get mice in the barn. They just love the chicken scratch. I have a couple of fat lazy cats.that are supposed to keep them at bay. Ha! The rooster does a much better job!
Now there's a thought. If your Dh doesn't like snakes,or mice, get a rooster! Mine kills both like nobodies business. Then he cleans up the mess by feeding them to the hens! No muss, no fuss!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ok a quick Hello as I run out the door I am feeling very unloved all the way down here, everyone forgot me!!!!!lol
There are so many posts to reply to I don't have the time as I should have left 5 min ago.
Hope you all had a great day and you can all keep your snakes we have enough deadly ones over here I have yet to come across on but some of my neighbours have , I tell you you would here me scream at your place they creep me out so much, yet spiders don't bother me.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy, don't feel unloved!!! WE ALL LOVE YOU!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara I am so sorry about Karen. I know how hard it must be for you and the whole family. My prayers will be for healing for Karen and strength for you and the family.



Barbara Ann said:


> I have no interest in knitting machines. I so much enjoy hand knitting. I just can't imagine doing it anyother way. Guess I am narrow minded.
> 
> Bitsey, yes hand wash. I use a wool wash that does not need to be rinsed and rinsed. I think it's call Eucalade or something like that. Then I put the socks on sock blockers and let them dry. You don't have to block them on blockers, just shape them out and lay flat.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Chayjan, Thank you for the birthday wish. Now you are not a stranger anymore.



Chayjan said:


> Alberta a very happy birthday from a complete stranger in the UK


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay guys, group hugs all around. Luv n stuff



citynenanyc said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I want in on the mushy stuff. I could use it.
> ...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

What's going on the dinner table tonight?

I'm making a chicken stir-fry. Poppy's request! He's so cute.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Better go get one. Good for you, and very relaxing. Besides you are a big girl now. Mommy won't care. Or if she does she won't know if you don't tell her.



citynenanyc said:


> OOH! Ok... no don't laugh at me.... (here we go again) LOL
> 
> I have not had an adult drink in over 3 years!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i had lots to read. alberta, HAPPY BIRTHDAY. barbara ann, i hope your sister gets well soon. sewbiz, you have a nice peaceful area. i'm glad you're all okay. i've been busy lately but i'll be less busy now until thanksgiving comes. i'm getting there near the toe decrease on my sock.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

debidoodle, i know how you feel. i had bad hot flashes last month. but some months i don't get them too bad. (i'm 47, will be 48 nov. 23).


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> What's going on the dinner table tonight?
> 
> I'm making a chicken stir-fry. Poppy's request! He's so cute.


Sounds good. Me? I'm not in the mood to cook tonight. Think I'll just make spaghetti. I make my sauce in the summer and can enough to last all year. Talk about convienence foods!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, you have a nice avatar with your family with you. thanks again for the advice on the fingerless gloves.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> What's going on the dinner table tonight?
> 
> I'm making a chicken stir-fry. Poppy's request! He's so cute.


I think I'm going to make that too... Really. I am. Great idea, Barb.

Bits, hubby hasn't killed a snake in a long time, many years. When my son gets home from college he can go out in the woods and find us a black racer. He loves snakes. I don't know if it would stick around here, tho. And yes, the basement is semi-finished, concrete floor. Not sure we want a snake in there, but if it just hung around outside it could do the job.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i like chicken stir-fry. the grocery store i go to used to sell it in a bag, rice & all, but they don't have it anymore. guess i have to get a recipe & make my own.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i see no one is on now. we all got our busy spurts.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Alberta...

Hi everyone else, its 2240 here (Sorry 1040 pm) and im finally sitting down to shepherds pie (monday night is cadet night)...

I got a lovely present in the post, thank you bits it really cheered my day xxx

I am not posting my box until 25th november, but will prioity ship it  I need to get some more bits...and a little of the history of where I live...

night chicks with sticks xxxxx


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good night Dissi...Sweet dreams. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. It has been a very good day. I just got back from a wonderful chicken dinner. All you can eat!! Well, I do have the feeling my pants are too tight.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

dinner was good. dishes are done. birds and dogs are fed, i paid the bills. Now it's time to relax with a cup of tea w/honey, and chat with my bestest friends and knit!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so glad you had a wonderful day, alberta


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hmmm...i wonder if Nina is still on the side of the road with a flat tire!!???!!!

NINA....WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Did I miss something? She was on the side of the road with a flat? Who said? And are you kidding? Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

?????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

not kidding. I talked to her on the phone. She was waiting for roadside assistance. Kal is with her, she's fine. She didn't have her knitting with her!!!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh no!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> hmmm...i wonder if Nina is still on the side of the road with a flat tire!!???!!!
> 
> NINA....WHERE ARE YOU?


What? Did that happen to her today? :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yes she called me just as I got home from work, about 5:00 EST. I sent her a txt to see if she was still stranded, but no response.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh, okay... if she had Kal and roadside assistance she was safe. It's still a pain tho.

Barb we just got done eating chicken stir fry... everyone loved it. Thanks for the good idea.

We decided we need more quiche, too. Yummy quiche and big salads or soups.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love quiche. I need a good yummy recipe. I keep buying pre-made. Not as good as homemade.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I finished piecing Luke's quilt (for Christmas... maybe) and now need to finish knitting a hat for him. His birthday is tomorrow-- my baby will be 22! He's the baby but he's the tallest one in the family. Big handsome guy!

This hat is a replacement for one I made him before, that he lost sleeping on an airplane.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I love quiche. I need a good yummy recipe. I keep buying pre-made. Not as good as homemade.


Just mix up eggs, milk or cream, and cheeze (I think) and add whatever goodies you want-- maybe cooked sausage or chopped cooked bacon, and veggies. Pour into a pie crust and bake!

We had quiche at our wedding reception-- bride's request!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Better go get one. Good for you, and very relaxing. Besides you are a big girl now. Mommy won't care. Or if she does she won't know if you don't tell her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Ma'am! Will do! Am considering so this weekend =)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope Nina gets back soon! :\


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbiz, your son and my son share 11/15. Chris was born at 1:15 am


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Chris and Bonnie's son!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good evening chicklets. Going to head for my chair and watch the tube for a while. Yes, and happy birthday to one and all born this day. Check in later. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HI, just got back.. it was no biggie..
Kal (great driver that he is)saw a piece of metal in the road just as he drove over it!!bam!! blowout.. so we waited about 1/2 for AAA and the guy changed the tire for us..

Kal protect me???? that's a joke!!! I'm the New Yorker.. he couldn't change a lightblub.. barely.. (He can just kidding) but I have changed many a tire in my life..

Joke is we were right across from a tire store and AAA place but they weren't the ones who showed up...

Then we went to Costco to replace the tire.. ended up having to shop for an hour.. (Costco wasn't on the agenda today).. they only charged us $34 to replace since it still was under warranty...

Then we did the rest of our shopping.. we go to an Asian Market for produce and the vegan items I like.. (Kal is falling off the wagon quickly!!!!)

Made a quicky dinner.. Leftovers... and salad.. and here I am back in my chair by my desk all snug as a bug!!!

Thanks for all concerned...

barbara, I didn't get a txt.. these phones never work right!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. You're back safe and sound. You had an adventurous day! 

And as I always say.... Barriga llena corazon contento!  

Belly full, happy heart. (directly translated)


Good night for me too my loves! I'm going to bed early tonight.

Night night!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sleep well, my eastern friends...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I did send a text! what the hell??

I was starting to get a little concerned! So glad you are back safe and sound!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing to worry about. but thanks for the concern!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

So now you are back and I have to go to bed. WTF! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight Chicks with Sticks. 
Sweet dreams for you all.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i just wrote down your pea soup recipe. the picture of it looks good!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well my dear friend, you have had a very exciting day. I am so glad you and Kal are okay. Blow-outs can be very dangerous. But just think, you were able to devote ALL of your attention to each other. I haven't tried the cake yet, as I came home from my dinner so full I couldn't have crammed in another bite. But so happy with our friends here on KP. I always wondered how it would be to turn 80. I hope I don't do a mental thing where I think that makes me OLD.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

A happy birthday wish to Chris and Bonnie's son. whose name I do not know. Much love coming to them both from Illinois. I bet they don't understand the bond we feel here. I wish them a great day, with wishes fulfilled and a bright and shiny future.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am watching the interview of Gabby Giffords. What an ordeal she has been through. God bless her in her struggle.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am signing off. Goodnight my dear chickies. C U tomorrow.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nite nite.. me too.. just heard that we are having company for thanksgiving weekend... kal's nephew wife and 4 kids.. WTF!!!!!

I don't know where to begin... no prob with the food part but how do i entertain 4 kids??? and little ones too!! and I don't even know them well...

ugh.. we dont even have tv anymore!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbiz, your son and my son share 11/15. Chris was born at 1:15 am


Ah, same day! Happy Birthday to Chris tomorrow!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone who wished Luke a happy Birthday...

Nina, glad all is well with you guys.

Alberta, cake for days!! I have to figure out what kind of cake to make/buy for Luke tomorrow. He wants lemon.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well happy happy to both Chris and Luke... how cool, 2 kids birthdays at once!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Here I am talking to myself again it is a bit of a busy week for me this week this afternoon I went to the shops with DD#1 we had to get the last few bits for her year 12 formal(like your prom) Now all the exams are finished they have one big formal event and all go on to the next stage of their lives. We have had the dress for a while but needed all the pretties to go with it I think I have already shown you the shoes.Eyebrows are waxed, hair appointment made so now it's just waiting til next Monday night....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Just a little teaser! I went to my lys store today and finally found some lovely swappy things!!! Will package up tonight and hopefully get it winging it's way north by Thursday.............


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy birthday to the boys!!

So glad you survived your ordeal with the tire...

And dont forget to get her a pedi before the dance... Or do they kick off their shoes as soon as they go thru the door there like our kids here?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

We NEVER made it home in the same shoes we left in, lol(just kidding, .............maybe, lol)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> We NEVER made it home in the same shoes we left in, lol(just kidding, .............maybe, lol)


Oh you're too funny OSG!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for the birthday wishes! 

I said to Chris, all of your aunties wish you a happy birthday! He says huh? I said, all of your knitting aunties! He says oh, Thanks =D


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Morning ladies!
Had crazy night last night! Nothing as eventful as Ninas, BTW GOOD MORNING NINA!! I didn't forget you this time!  
No, our one housecat got out, and took us on a run about the town. Stupid cat has no idea how badly he can get hurt. He has no claws, one eye, and is deaf. We rescued him about 12 years ago. He's back in after an hour and a half chase!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

maryrose said:


> debidoodle, i know how you feel. i had bad hot flashes last month. but some months i don't get them too bad. (i'm 47, will be 48 nov. 23).


Aren't they fun? I'm 46....
Let's get this party started,
Maryrose, did you finish the sock?
Barbara, how's Karen doing this morning?
Bonnie, pics of the quilt please? They do grow up so fast..Happy birthday to Luke!
Dissi, sounds like youre recovering well. :thumbup: 
Nina, glad the Zombies didn't get you! I hate flat tires!
City, go get that drink!! It'll do you some good! Happy Birthday to Chris!
Tracey, pics please of the dress! I love formal dreses!
Southern, I know people who were lucky to come home in the same clothes! LOL!!!
Alberta, I'm glad you had a good B-Day, now go eat that cake!

OK, who'd I miss today???


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol

And yes! The dress!! I want to see!!!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't know if any of you have bra issues, but I do. Fredricks is having thier buy 2 get 1 free sale, Both online and in thier stores. There's are the only ones that I can get in my size,and they are soooooooo comfy! Woohoo!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

bra issues??? we are suppose to wear bras? I thought I just let those deflated empty sacks just hang down and keep my belly warm. Problem is walking, my knees get in the way!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

good morning chicks with sticks.

thank you for asking about Karen. She's doing OK. They sent her home, not sure that was the right thing to do, but they did. 

Again, Happy birthday to Luke and Chris.

I need my RESORT FIX!!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I only had 1 1/2 pages to read this morning. What's going on? Are you ladies all ok?? Hmmmm...I hope no one is getting bored with us.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I hear an echo


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes you are supposed to wear them! You roll up the "deflated sacks" and plunk them right in. Or you can throw them over your shoulders, but it isn't nearly as attractive.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I once told dh that I wanted to get mine peirced. figured I could put a ring in each one, attatched to a chain around my neck. Then I could just winch them up as needed.
He didn't think it was all that funny. I have no idea why???
He has no sense of humor. :mrgreen:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it is funny....but....OUCH!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

WELL, i'm off to the dentist. Just a follow up for the bone grafting I had done. Then to the office. Gotta work, I didn't hit the lottery (am I suppose to play to win?)


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Talk about Ouch Barbara! Good luck with that, and have a great day!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm off as well! Gotta hit the showers, and go get Mom up!
Take care all!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good Morning chicklets, off to my shower and get my day doing. Hope to get some sewing done before the boat trip. Check in later. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> bra issues??? we are suppose to wear bras? I thought I just let those deflated empty sacks just hang down and keep my belly warm. Problem is walking, my knees get in the way!


LMAOOOOO!! You crack me up Barbara!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Yes you are supposed to wear them! You roll up the "deflated sacks" and plunk them right in. Or you can throw them over your shoulders, but it isn't nearly as attractive.


bad bad bad! hahahaha


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hope all goes well at the dentist Barb! 


Bitsey, have a nice boat ride. What do you do while you're out on the water?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

My brother used to call bras an "over the shoulder boulder holder"



debidoodle said:


> Yes you are supposed to wear them! You roll up the "deflated sacks" and plunk them right in. Or you can throw them over your shoulders, but it isn't nearly as attractive.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning chicks! 

We have already had a big downpour here-- the bottom fell out of the sky. It's going to knock a lot of our pretty colored leaves off the trees. 

I got Luke's birthday hat done last night without a yard of yarn to spare. Was real proud of that, but the hat's a little short on his head, so I'll have to get more yarn and open up the crown shaping and make it a little longer. Pity I have to buy another skein of yarn just to knit an inch!

I see you've all had a chat and then gone back to working, sewing, and whatever. I'll be going out soon too, and will see what you are talking about when I come back.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> My brother used to call bras an "over the shoulder boulder holder"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny! =D


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

That is so funny. Laughed until I peed. No sense of humor at all.



debidoodle said:


> I once told dh that I wanted to get mine peirced. figured I could put a ring in each one, attatched to a chain around my neck. Then I could just winch them up as needed.
> He didn't think it was all that funny. I have no idea why???
> He has no sense of humor. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> My brother used to call bras an "over the shoulder boulder holder"


Good morning, Alberta! I remember that one, from school...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Have a good day Bonnie!  It's supposed to rain over here today too... into tomorrow. 


Bitsey, are you still going out on the boat trip in the rain??


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Have a good day Bonnie!  It's supposed to rain over here today too... into tomorrow.
> 
> Bitsey, are you still going out on the boat trip in the rain??


Hi City! Hope all's well today at work...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

WOO HOO, my post turned us over to page 800! Can you believe 800 pages already? What blabs we are...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yup, we are a bunch of chatty kathys!

Good morning ladies. Cloudy dreary day today, suppose to get rain.

Dentist appt. was painless. It was just a recheck with the oral surgeon. He says the grafting look wonderful. He wanted to put the implant in next month! I said nope, wait until Jan. 2 reasons. First my flex plan renews then. Second, I'm not having an implant put in and then going to Cental America for month! God forbid I had an issue, nope wait till we come back. So the implant is scheduled for the 27th of January. I did a Friday so I will take the day off and have the weekend to recoup! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, if it is raining NO. He thinks he is going to catch a fish.......there are no fish.......the past two summers the rivers have been filled with dolphin.....they eat all of the fish. I will sit and watch the rods...he will be trolling (going slowly dragging a large lure looking for a rock fish). If it rains I will sit in the house and sew. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ouch !! I'm still scared of the dentist! =X


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

is a rock fish editable?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, white meat, also known as striper...go to the fish market in NY and pick up a striper fillet.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, I though that was City asking......yes New Englanders like that fish very much.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh yum. I like white fish the best. I get a lot of cod, halibut, pollock, tilapia. Mike and Poppy like salmon, not me. Not my thing. I can eat sword fish. Not crazy about it, but it's ok. I also like flounder.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Staying home sounds good to me Bitsey! 

When i was 16, I used to visit with my uncle and his family up in Monroe, NY. There was a lake by his house and my little cousin used to make me take him so he could fish. He was 11. O M G!! He made me put the worm on the hook! I still get chills!! 

There were some catfish just sitting there right at the edge. I could swear they were looking up at us! lol He kept telling me to just put the hook down and the fish would bite. It took me about an hour. 

I hate fishing! He still goes fishing every chance he gets. And he looks like our Grandpa with his fishing hat on.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh and grouper! Love grouper.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh when in Florida visiting my brother, Bobby and Mike caught bass in the lake. That was tastey. But I cooked it!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

At the rate we're going we will be at a 1000 by next week!! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok... let's not stop now!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

NEVER STOP!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So I started selling Avon.  Now I have to go look at how to put make up videos on youtube! I've never been a make up type of gal... 

I always had clear skin and my cheeks are always red. So All I ever put on was Mascara, liner (maybe) and lip gloss.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

When I wear makeup, I use Este' Lauder.

I don't wear much makeup anymore. Actually, never did. Little eye shadow, mascara, maybe a touch of blush.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

actually, since I got so sick a few weeks ago, I haven't put any on :shock:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> > debidoodle, i know how you feel. i had bad hot flashes last month. but some months i don't get them too bad. (i'm 47, will be 48 nov. 23).
> ...


hi, you missed bitsey. i'm getting to the toe decrease on my sock. will be done soon.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

maryrose said:


> debidoodle said:
> 
> 
> > maryrose said:
> ...


Well Crap.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Bitsey!!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i hope you all have a nice day. nothing much to say. i'm going to try to show my lapgan so far way later when my son gets off work. i'm not done with it yet but when you see it, that's how it will be til i'm done with it. joann's has the colors that i need for that afghan. wine & grape. so i will buy more this weekend while it's on sale.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry... got a little busy here.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

My sister is the diva one... my daughter may as well have been born from her! They are one and the same!! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> I once told dh that I wanted to get mine peirced. figured I could put a ring in each one, attatched to a chain around my neck. Then I could just winch them up as needed.
> He didn't think it was all that funny. I have no idea why???
> He has no sense of humor. :mrgreen:


THe visuals are just too UGH!!!!!!! NASTY!!!!! Keep your boobs to yourselves!!!!!

Or better yet.. keep them boobies in your pants!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Don't you all have better things to talk about? Disgusting.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry Chicks, That conversation that Debidooble started is not very nice. I will come back when the conversation has changed. Later.. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey! That convo is gone. I love you!! Don't go! Stay!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm sorry! I really didn't mean to offend you! I really am very sorry if I did.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

And I adore you too City. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Are you still going fishing? Do you have cat fish over there? I'm not much of a fish connoisseur..... I do love all the shell fish though. I'm hoping Chris picks City Island or something like that. =P


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, we are still going out in the boat..we will try for fish...no cat fish...the water we are on is brackish.....salt water..not as salty as the ocean. For instance, we have oysters, but we do not have clams up here. We are not salty enough for clams....or sandy enough. But we have lots of oyster beds...in fact right in our cove we have oysters. We do not eat those...they filter the water. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So what is the difference between oysters and clams?? 

My Grandpa is probably rolling in his grave bc I asked that quesion! He was Portuguese... he lived seafood! He used to chase me around the house with the carcass of a fish he'd finish eating LOL he was so cute and little! One of these days I'll post a pic of him. I have very fond memories....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

They are just different shell fish. A clam has a shell that looks like a seashell. An oyster's shell will (on the east coast) be elongated and all bumpy..not smooth.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. i only like baked clams.... and I just started liking those not too long ago.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Otherwise, it's shrimp, lobster, crab, cod fish, salmon (depends).... Flounder! oooh I love stuffed flounder! And the clams, calamares in the rice only - spanish people make that a lot. Everything that comes in a Paella. Grandpa used to make that like it was nobody's business!! 

There's a Portuguese restaurant that I love over here on 81st and Amsterdam... Good stuff!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i believe debidoodle was just kidding. i don't think she would do that.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

City, I love all of that seafood too. Ok, no boat today...too windy...going back to sewing later, chicklets. Bits


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Maryrose is right. I am so sorry for offending anyone.
Please accept my apology. It was a stupid joke,tasteless and stupid. I never meant it to go this far. I'm going to slink away now.
I am sorry.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, i hope all is well with you. i'm going to get my son to show my laghan of how much i did so far. what you will see will be the way it will look til it's done. looks nice so far. i'm crocheting it with 1/2 double crochet. works up fast that way.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you Debi...and Maryrose I so look forward to seeing it. Bits BACK TO MY SEWING MACHINE!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I apologize too. I have seen others making jokes on here and not getting in trouble. I will wash my mouth with soap, only I don't know what was so awful about our conversation.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Alberta dear heart...shoulder boulders that is so 1940's not offensive...you could not say anything awful. Ok, enough! I have to finish this tote for Christmas! Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Im not sorry for anything I've said.
Back in ER with Karen. FRUSTRATED!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

oh No! What happened Barbara??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Same bullshit. Im pushing for more test. Something is obviously wrong so stop putting a bandaide on it and sending her home. Docs n nurses not liking me.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Same bullshit. Im pushing for more test. Something is obviously wrong so stop putting a bandaide on it and sending her home. Docs n nurses not liking me.


well tough on them... they have to keep her there until they figure out what is going on with her


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

That's right! Make them test her. Her life is at stake here. I can't believe they're being so difficult!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, I am so sorry, Gosh, I had a feeling that they should not have sent her home. Give them H---! Ask them if they are trying to kill her!..Her poor little body is working hard just trying to heal her leg..and now this..I don't think it can work that hard. Keep us posted and I will pray hard. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yes Barbara, our prayers are with Karen. Push the hospital as hard as you have to. As someone just said her life is on the line. Praying for you too love, for all you are going thru. Strength for her husband and children.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb, have them check for Staph infection. I told you my brother went thru much the same things. The powers that be never like to hear anyone who sounds like they might know what they are talking about. Go get'em girl.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

good evening everyone  last nights sore throat turned into tonsilitis this morning, so spent the day on the couch knitting the white hoodie, nearly at the armholes...7 more rows i do believe...then its a raglan decrease...need to talk to baby sis, see if she wants long or short sleeves...

Im sorry Karen is still sick Barb...it really sucks when the hospital cant/wont help her heal quicker..

Bits I hope that tote is coming along, we all miss your wit and banter 

I know ive missed everyone else, but i just wanted to log in and let you know Im ok, took me an hour to read from my last post :O

see you all tommoro xx

JO x


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh Dissi, I am so sorry I missed you. Please get well. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

My usual hi/bye as I trot of to feed what feels like thousands of little mouths...
Barb keep at them til they sort this out! 
I only have time for a quick hello to everyone and I hope you all had a great day.
After today things should be back to normal and I can hang aroung here when you are all awake and not keep talking to myself.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicklets, no news on Karen, well, maybe later. Going to head to the porch...next few days temps will drop. Check in later. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi everyone... I just got home and found three amazing packages in the mail! Some of you 'Santa Claus'd me! Will be pming my thanks.

I'm not a fan of the drooping boob jokes either. I'm not offended, it's just not my kind of humor. I scroll on past... 

Barb, I'm so sorry Karen is being yo-yoed like that. She needs you in there, in their face, to get to the bottom of this. I just remembered you have socialized medicine in MA... hence the revolving door. Don't settle for any crap. You need answers and a solution before she goes home. Will be praying for you all.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hi everyone... I just got home and found three amazing packages in the mail! Some of you 'Santa Claus'd me! Will be pming my thanks.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the drooping boob jokes either. I'm not offended, it's just not my kind of humor. I scroll on past...
> 
> Barb, I'm so sorry Karen is being yo-yoed like that. She needs you in there, in their face, to get to the bottom of this. I just remembered you have socialized medicine in MA... hence the revolving door. Don't settle for any crap. You need answers and a solution before she goes home. Will be praying for you all.


yes, do we want mitt romney for prez? (that's what he's for)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

MaryRose, he is way better than the alternative... Obama for another 4 years? What do you think Obama wants?? worse social med.... 

I don't think we are suppose to have a political discussion.. so we have to zip it!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, oh no, i don't want obama, either ron paul or cain. but yes, we don't want to talk politics on the knitting forum.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yes, do we want mitt romney for prez? (that's what he's for)[/quote]

I do! :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

still no news on karen, they are still running test. I had a meeting I had to attend, so I left about 3:45. Had the meeting, went well, thank God, and now home. I just told mike I think we are hitting the pizza joint down the street for dinner. Crazy crazy day. 

Good thing, I had my knitting with me and I knitted the who time. I finished Karen's "stump cover". Have to say she started to laugh when the nurse asked me what I was knitting.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> yes, do we want mitt romney for prez? (that's what he's for)


I do! :thumbup:[/quote]

hi barbara ann, wait! mitt romney has socialized health care in his state.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

socialized health care is bad. you have to do what the state dictates. plus you cannot sue the state if they mess up on someone. and plus the death panels. plus, i don't vote for mormons. they have alot of weird beliefs. well, i won't say anymore about this. everyone sees what i think.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Not really. He believes eveyone has to have health insurance. We do get to choose our health insurance, our doctors, etc. We just have to have insurance. So those of us who do have insurance and work, do not end up paying for those who do not have insurance and abuse the system. I believe all states have some kind of assistance for lower income families to obtain health care. Those of us who work pay for it one way or another.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Dissi, so sorry about the tonsillitis! Antibiotics should get rid of that, right? I hope you get some rest time to recover from it. Feel better!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara, actually, everyone does have ins. when someone i know (i don't want to mention names),fell out of a truck & hurt her ear, she had no health ins. welfare quickly paid for it. but you ladies have a right to vote who you want.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> socialized health care is bad. you have to do what the state dictates. plus you cannot sue the state if they mess up on someone. and plus the death panels. plus, i don't vote for mormons. they have alot of weird beliefs. well, i won't say anymore about this. everyone sees what i think.


I don't think religious beliefs should be a factor in choosing a President. As long as they are not taking God out of the picture, I'm good. Regardless if they are Mormon, Jewish, Catholic, Methodist, Presbyterian.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi barbara, actually, everyone does have ins. when someone i know (i don't want to mention names),fell out of a truck & hurt her ear, she had no health ins. welfare quickly paid for it. but you ladies have a right to vote who you want.


Welfare paid for it. You mean THE WORKING CLASS paid for it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, i'm going to dinner. I will be back if I'm allowed back in at the Resort.

Later Chicks~


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

This day seems like a lot of us are pms'ing. I think I will just go for now. We will never all agree on everything. That is the way it is. It just sounds like we are a bit nitpicky today. Sending love aplenty for all of us. CU later. Special church meeting tonight. Back when I get home.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maryrose said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > yes, do we want mitt romney for prez? (that's what he's for)
> ...


hi barbara ann, wait! mitt romney has socialized health care in his state.[/quote]

Remember, Barbara comes from Mitt Romney's state.. and he has straightened the state out.. no doubt about that...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maryrose said:


> socialized health care is bad. you have to do what the state dictates. plus you cannot sue the state if they mess up on someone. and plus the death panels. plus, i don't vote for mormons. they have alot of weird beliefs. well, i won't say anymore about this. everyone sees what i think.


Death panels are OBAMA's idea..

He isn't a polygamist, MaryRose... He is a Christian as any Luthern or protestant or catholic.. What would you say if he was a Jew or Hindu...

Question: What religion is OBAMA??? his father is a Muslim.. is that better to have in the whitehouse??

GOT TO STOP TALKING>.. sorry!!! I will shut up now...

I would rather


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maryrose said:


> socialized health care is bad. you have to do what the state dictates. plus you cannot sue the state if they mess up on someone. and plus the death panels. plus, i don't vote for mormons. they have alot of weird beliefs. well, i won't say anymore about this. everyone sees what i think.


I forgot something before I shut up!!!

Why is socialized med wrong?? ask dissi or Tracy what they think?? They live with it all their lives... and I lived with it for 16 years in Israel.. I loved it.. I saw Dr when I wanted I was sent to specialists when I wanted,, I was hospitalized in seconds when I had to be and didn't have to pay a dime!! (paid less than $50 a month for the whole family only because I wasn't a full citizen).. A friend of mine just had Gastrobypass in Israel and didn't pay a dime.. if you need a kidney transplant there isn't a cap on the amount of money you can spend on it.. and you can actually save a life.. no need to die just because you are poor and can't afford health care!!!

Enough said.. Oh oh ... probably get kicked off now.. .bye bye friends...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> This day seems like a lot of us are pms'ing. I think I will just go for now. We will never all agree on everything. That is the way it is. It just sounds like we are a bit nitpicky today. Sending love aplenty for all of us. CU later. Special church meeting tonight. Back when I get home.


That's funny you should say that, Alberta, I feel weird all day long.. snapping at everyone.. must be a full moon.. haven't felt this way in a long time...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, with socialized health care, in canada they have to wait hours to see a dr. if it gets like that here, please take your knitting. you will have a sweater or sock, etc. made before you get home again. well, ladies, i promise not to say anymore. we i don't want anyone getting mad.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Have you ever taken a shower and had the smoke alarm go off? that is how I started my day!!! seriously crappy...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, oh i know we all get those days. i'd be in a very rough spot if i get a flat tire. so when i go out i'm always watching for potholes. my sock is getting done. i guess i should try martha stewart's little sheep. i hope i could do it. it won't hurt to try. i'd like to make the pea soup barbara shared with us. i'm tired of the cheese/broccolli soup. i don't like milk products too much. i do like icecream though, esp. chocolate.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

In America, we have always extended charity of _our own free wills_, to those who need help. But to have the government demand the fruits of our labor so they can decide who to give it to is not AMERICAN. It is socialist, IOW communist. America has always been the most generous nation in the world, and one of the reasons it is exceptional is because we are different in this regard. We have always shown the rest of the world what freedom is.

The healthcare isn't going to get any better. There will much less of it available. It will be the beginning of a huge downward spiral, and by the time everyone figures it out, it will be too late to turn back. I hope I'm dead before I see that happen in America.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> In America, we have always extended charity of _our own free wills_, to those who need help. But to have the government demand the fruits of our labor so they can decide who to give it to is not AMERICAN. It is socialist, IOW communist. America has always been the most generous nation in the world, and one of the reasons it is exceptional is because we are different in this regard. We have always shown the rest of the world what freedom is.
> 
> The healthcare isn't going to get any better. There will much less of it available. It will be the beginning of a huge downward spiral, and by the time everyone figures it out, it will be too late to turn back. I hope I'm dead before I see that happen in America.


well said.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> In America, we have always extended charity of _our own free wills_, to those who need help. But to have the government demand the fruits of our labor so they can decide who to give it to is not AMERICAN. It is socialist, IOW communist. America has always been the most generous nation in the world, and one of the reasons it is exceptional is because we are different in this regard. We have always shown the rest of the world what freedom is.
> 
> The healthcare isn't going to get any better. There will much less of it available. It will be the beginning of a huge downward spiral, and by the time everyone figures it out, it will be too late to turn back. I hope I'm dead before I see that happen in America.


Amen!
So yea. Had a craptastic day to say the least. First I made Bitsy mad. Then I took my cat to the vet with my moms poodle. Niether one is coming home. I'm going to go to bed early and just write today off as a total loss.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, bitsey isn't mad at you. she's a really nice lady. are you on a knitting or crochet project?


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh no! Don't misunderstand, I know she is. It was my bad for telling an off color joke.
I'm a devoted knitted,,with crochet tendencies.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i like knitting & crocheting. both are relaxing.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have finished reading all of the posts. I am extremely worried about Karen. She is in our prayers here in Virginia tonight. I also just ticked off child #3 by saying I am not changing Christmas. Right now I am so over this date I could just scream..I am going to mail everyone a check.

Now item#3..I AM NOT MAD AT ANYONE...I JUST DID NOT CARE FOR THE CONVERSATION...IT WAS NOT MY TYPE OF CONVERSATION AND I SHOULD HAVE KEPT THAT OPINION TO MYSELF. Enough of the yelling I am out of here. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, looks like it's not your day either. are you done sewing your tote?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hmmmm. My day is peachy 

Im sending everyone some love! C'mon... put your arms out and squeeeeeze tight! 

While i know today seems off to some of you.... dont look at it that way. We ALL just learned something more from each other. Each and every one of us have had our beliefs before we got here. We got here and the few of us that to have alwas been around like each other A LOT. 

We've made each other feel like we belong. I know, that whatever walk we are from, everything we have done and do make us who we are.

So, lets keep moving past the politics, religion, peni and boobs.... we are entitled to our opinions and views and not one of us can change that. Im sure you all knew that , but don't beat me up for saying it. 

I can like purple and you can like green, but we can be friends


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania, I love you!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi city, i appreciate your friendliness. i need to start going on a little more of a diet. i've been eating more goodies & not burning it off. you ladies make me hungry talking about food, i.e. pastries, cookies,candies, etc. that baklava looked delicious.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, here is the latest on Karen. They (Docs) have admitted her. It's about time! Anyway, they want to run more tests tomorrow. This is a good thing. I think.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

City, u are awesome. 
So, top today off my youngest just got in a wreck. Seriously? He's ok, so is the other driver. But for cripes sake.
I need to go to bed before something else happens.

Barbara, you stay all over those Doctors. I hope tomorrow brings you some good news.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi again, my favorite homemade candy is (i forgot the name of it)a homemade peanut butter with chocolate balls. poppy & nut rolls, cream cheese won tons, baklava, anise cookies, the list goes on.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i hope they are able to help her. how old is she?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

40
she's a lot younger than me.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

peanutbutter balls dipped in chocolate are called buckeyes.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Barb! I love you too!  I hope your days get better. And I pray that Karen can be helped fast and in a hurry. I can't imagine looking through her eyes.... Life is upside down as she knows it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, happy that Karen has been admitted. She needs to be there for her lungs. Poor baby.

Maryrose...think salads...no candy girl. Be strong.

Other than that I have calmed down, and I am not yelling. I am going to my chair and be quiet. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Maryrose! You and me both! I need to get to the gym and curb my diet too. Though I don't eat the house on a daily basis, my metabolism is incredibly slow! GRRR! I've become way more sedentary than ever before.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I know I get frustrated, but I really have to believe the Good Lord knows what he is doing.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Also Maryrose, today is the most i've heard from you ever. Glad to have gotten to know you a little more  

All those goodies sound yummy! Except for the chocolate. Idon't do chocolate so much... Maybe about once a month =X


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Debi, how did the accident happen?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey! 

Did you get any sewing done?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

chocolate....i had to just eat a snickers. Frozen, love them that way. Ok, so it was a "fun size". LOL


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Some idiot sped up as he was changing lanes. He's ok, so are they. Luckily they have insurance, although he said the damage isn't bad at all. Thank goodness.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh man. you should hear me driving! my favorite word is Dumb***!!! People would rather speed up to get in front of me when there's no one behind me... WTH?? They'd rather kill themselves or others instead of waiting like 10 or 15 seconds??? Man i get so mad!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

that's because you drive in NY!! LOL
I cant' do it!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hmm... does peanut butter freeze? I could make some caramel. I loooove caramel. Roll it up in some peanut butter or something? Mmmm


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG, that sounds so good!! and yes, peanut butter does freeze. I freeze Reese's cups all the time!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, how old are you?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you start making sweets like that and I just may learn to drive in NY!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi barbara ann, how old are you?


old enough to know better, but I don't!!!

Just kidding......I'll be turning 53 on January 1


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> that's because you drive in NY!! LOL
> I cant' do it!


Yeah. NYers are some crazy drivers! But I have to say, that the plates that offend the most, IMHO, in the daily commute are NJ drivers.... Holy cow! I caught a NJ driver READING! Yes READING a book open on his steering wheel while driving! On the FDR!

Wait, I have a video, let me get it! I came out on the news because of it too. LOL Fox 5 NY.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OMG, that sounds so good!! and yes, peanut butter does freeze. I freeze Reese's cups all the time!


Frozen 3 musketeers are the best!
San Antonio drivers are just as bad City,, trust me.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

people are nuts!!
Especially when they get behind the wheel of a car! IMHO


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i don't bake those things i mentioned. i forgot the name of those peanutbutter chocolate balls though that they make for easter. i love those candies. fattening though. i've tasted homemade cream cheese mints at a friend'd wedding once. they were good!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I sent Gov. Christi a message about it too.






Just in case... While I was driving, my friend Llajayra was the one that held the phone


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

barbara ann, are you done with your sock yet? i'm amost at the decreasing the toe stage.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> > hi barbara ann, how old are you?
> ...


i'll be 48 nov. 23rd.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm on the foot part of the sock. Another 3 or 4" and I will begin the toe decreases. Then another pair done and 3 more pair to go!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

you make nice socks barbara ann.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> you make nice socks barbara ann.


Thank you


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I am a New Yorker and I drive like a New Yorker and I am proud of it!!! 

Tania, NY'res are the best drivers in the world!!!!!!

If we can drive through NYC traffic and compete with the cabs we are the best!!

I was in NJ once and right by the turnoff from one highway to another with merging traffic.. I saw a woman with her cell to her ear, a coffee in the other hand and she was trying to merge into the secondary highway.. I couldn't get over it.. DUMB****!!!! is right!!!! Now NJ drivers are the worst.. but not half as bad as Floridians... They are truly nuts.. you have so many different kinds of drivers in florida... Cubans, South Americans, Old Geezers, young punks, middle aged "geezers!!!" and everything in between..
No one pays attention!..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

well my experience is that North Jersey people drive like NYers. Crazy!!

We who are from SOUTH Jersey drive normal.!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

NOt at all.. NY drivers and NJ drivers are totally different.. Barbara, drive in NYC and you tell me if they drive the same....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I need to buy new yarn.. I am getting an itch!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG I want to shop with you!! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Buckeyes... Peanut butter fudge...peanut butter on ritz crackers dipped in chocolate.... Yum to all

Christmastime is definately time for pb & chocolate creations...


My day was just yucky too...maybe we all got a batch of tainted yarn


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll go too... But I refuse to drive... Ever seen irt most dangerous roads... Had a guy from that part of the world hang on for dear life ... Kinda offended me. As I had not even left the parking lot yet,....


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Home again. The car has a crease in the rear panel and the rear passenger side light is broken. Other than that its fine. Stupid twit said she never saw him because her husband was texting her at the time! She got two tickets. One for failure to yield and one for texting and driving. Idiot.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Just thankful he is ok... Praying for answers and healing for karen


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks Angela. 

Debi, thank God it wasn't worst!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I wanna go yarn shopping too!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

How fun it would be to get us all in the same yarn store at the same time! I just can't imagine. Tania and I had a blast at Rhinebeck, can you imagine all of us???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

For now, I'm gonna take a moment to catch up on Sunday's episode of Dexter.  Apparently he's gone bezerk! NOt that he wasn't a little "touched" before lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> How fun it would be to get us all in the same yarn store at the same time! I just can't imagine. Tania and I had a blast at Rhinebeck, can you imagine all of us???


OMG I can't wait to do that again!! 

Barb, did you go to the Big E? I forgot about it... missed it!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I have started a bigger project... Goal is to knit at least an inch daily... Good thing lace builds length fast...

Lys trip.... Lol at least I would be safe... You guys would be the ones fighting over the sock yarn


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

But no one would have to push me out of the way to get to the fun fur Aka eyelash.... That stuff is not compatible with my needles


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> But no one would have to push me out of the way to get to the fun fur Aka eyelash.... That stuff is not compatible with my needles


I don't want it either. I have some, but haven't done anything with it yet. Maybe some day.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I tried to take a pic of this aqua yarn I am using ... It is shot thru with a metallic thread... Soft and stretchy... Loving knitting with it... But can't capture it.. The play of light is in the movement... Making a shrug from a vintage pattern...feza jewel is the name


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Someone at work saw me knitting and she said she knits for about 50 years.... 

She grabbed my project and started knitting! She knew i was doing a 1x1 rib... and almost completed a whole row SO fast i was in Awe! So I put all aside and now i'm home and getting to my project.... I noticed that ALL of my purl stitches are kinda backwards. Like the little leg on the right is to the back... instead of the right one in the front. It's only the purl stitches......

How on earth did she manage that???? She was knitting continental btw... if it means anything.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

She knits like me... Twisted stitches ... As sewbiz says, she "scooped" the stitch...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I am told that if two people knit on the same item... You will always be able to tell... Tension & style show


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I noticed when I tried continental, that my stitches twisted too. Must just be the way of it?
I'm about half done with the lace on my Holden shawl. I'm just loving how this yarn is knitting up. It's Louisa Harding, grace wool,color #14.
It's a 50/50 blend of merino and silk.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah. I think the tension for sure... but are either of us doing it wrong or something? Is the end product the same? I couldn't see her twisting the stitches per say...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

If we all went to the LYS together, we would have to reserve the entire store to ourselves.. and there would have to be barricades so that no one else can get it.. and they would need additional help so we each get the service we deserve!! and huge baskets so that we can go around collecting the yarn we want.. or how about shopping carts??? lol...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Half way? When did you start Debi?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd need a mansion to accomodate all the yarn i "want" LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I need a mansion period!!!!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I actually cast on at the beginning of October. Got 12 rows done and put it.down. Picked it back up Saturday.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, Webs has all of that!!! Let's go!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

It's the way or direction you either knit or purl ( sewbiz HELP)... The twist happens on the purl row

I don't think it is wrong... But the fabric will have less stretch... Sewbiz really wanted me to try to correct it when I do my socks...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I keep going to the Webs website, but I want to GO to the actual store! i'm sure I'll want to move in! hhahaha


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm making it with a dk wieght on #9 needles. Much larger than the original. Well, about twice the size really.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, the peanutbutter/chocolate homemade candy i love is called "buckeye". thank you onesoutherngal for sharing the name of that candy.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm on the decreasing the toe stage on my sock.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> It's the way or direction you either knit or purl ( sewbiz HELP)... The twist happens on the purl row
> 
> I don't think it is wrong... But the fabric will have less stretch... Sewbiz really wanted me to try to correct it when I do my socks...


Does it do anything to the finished fabric if it's one way or another? Cause it looks like she was going really fast, got a whole lot done in less than a minute! So..... if i can learn to do and do it effectively, i will be happy


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> I'm making it with a dk wieght on #9 needles. Much larger than the original. Well, about twice the size really.


Cool. Pictures when you complete it please


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I keep going to the Webs website, but I want to GO to the actual store! i'm sure I'll want to move in! hhahaha


Tania, you wont even need a bed.. just throw down some yarn and you can make a bed out of that!!! knit a blanket up with some really bulky yarn and you got your bed all ready to go..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I need a mansion period!!!!


Nina! A knitting/spa wing should be in order!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hey, what happened to the lady with her picture on her avatar at? she hasn't been on.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you do not want your stitches twisted. Not only does it prevent your fabric from having the stretch it should, it also makes it very difficult to pick up stitches if any or dropped.

Always make sure your knit and purl wraps are in the same direction. If they are different (knit counter clockwise and purl clockwise) this will cause your stitches to twist. You should knit and purl clockwise or counter clockwise.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > I keep going to the Webs website, but I want to GO to the actual store! i'm sure I'll want to move in! hhahaha
> ...


Ooooh! all that yummy yarn! I'd just make a ball pit out of them! Heaveeeeeennnn I'm in heaveeeen!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Mary rose.... Elissa right? The one from Long Island?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Well... A knitter will spot it right off.. Sewbiz saw it at once... Noone else has ever said anything to me


Some people here really have opinions on it... Me? I was in happy ignorance until kp... And I have done almost everything except socks


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> you do not want your stitches twisted. Not only does it prevent your fabric from having the stretch it should, it also makes it very difficult to pick up stitches if any or dropped.
> 
> Always make sure your knit and purl wraps are in the same direction. If they are different (knit counter clockwise and purl clockwise) this will cause your stitches to twist. You should knit and purl clockwise or counter clockwise.


Ah ok. Thanks Barb! I had to work out with my needles what you were saying


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Angela!  Sewbiz is the Maestra of knitting! And I'm glad we have her all to ourselves! Well... sorta, but you know what i mean. We have to share her  LOL

I'm grateful all of you have answers!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

here is the lapgan i'm crocheting.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i'm going to bed. it's been a long long day. up early tomorrow, i have to go to karen's to get kids off for school before going to work.

goodnight chicks with sticks.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

goodnite barbara ann.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Agree...

I probably should try to reteach myself... But my knitting suits me... And I am fast ... To be honest, I don't want to slow down... And since most of what I do does not need to stretch .. I haven't bothered

It's all good... Supposedly my material is stronger due to the twist


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maryrose, just clicked in that is beautiful. I will look around for more yarn for you. What is that Lion Brand Jiffy? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Southern, knitting is to make you happy....enjoy any way you do it. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Very pretty MR... Like the colors


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Southern, knitting is to make you happy....enjoy any way you do it. Bits


There we go agreeing again :thumbup:


----------



## Marie100 (Feb 28, 2011)

help I need visual instructions on how to weave in thread when knitting fair iles and going over 5 stitches. my email address is [email protected] mail.com...please put socks in the subject so that I will open an email from a stranger thanks in advance to any one that can help me


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, thanks for the complements. yes, it's lion brand jiffy, wine & grape. i'm going to joann's and get some more while it's on sale. i still have 2 unused balls left.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bits... You better watch out... Between the kids at work and my own at home... I am looking for a hideout... I may come see how your river compares to my pascagoula river....

Your house appears to have more conveniences than my dad's houseboat


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooh Nice Maryrose! So neat!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OSG! No relearning anything. I'm still a newbie.... I have many things to learn before I am set in my ways


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Lordy ... I forget how many people our chit chat entertains


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi marie100, sewbizgirl taught us how to knit socks. maybe you can PM her.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Ooh Nice Maryrose! So neat!


thanks.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyone seen Alberta?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Night night Barbara!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Marie100 said:


> help I need visual instructions on how to weave in thread when knitting fair iles and going over 5 stitches. my email address is [email protected] mail.com...please put socks in the subject so that I will open an email from a stranger thanks in advance to any one that can help me


GOOGLE it!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Anyone seen Alberta?


Church I think?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Going to sign off now... Be blessed and happy knitting


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

My only opinion is that our health care system pays very little attention to the aged. I be one, and have taken some very serious falls in the last few months. Do you think they will do the testing needed to find out why? They can't say it is because of my age, but their attitude makes it very clear.



Sewbizgirl said:


> In America, we have always extended charity of _our own free wills_, to those who need help. But to have the government demand the fruits of our labor so they can decide who to give it to is not AMERICAN. It is socialist, IOW communist. America has always been the most generous nation in the world, and one of the reasons it is exceptional is because we are different in this regard. We have always shown the rest of the world what freedom is.
> 
> The healthcare isn't going to get any better. There will much less of it available. It will be the beginning of a huge downward spiral, and by the time everyone figures it out, it will be too late to turn back. I hope I'm dead before I see that happen in America.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi alberta...please consider getting an eye exam ... My uncle just went thru a battery of tests... And then found out he had cataracts... He had no idea, as they were creeping up on him so gradually... His balance has improved tremendously since he had them removed

Odd thing is .. He does a lot of carving and painting... You'd think he'd noticed


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

And I agree that the limited budgets are bringing out the worse in a lot of the people in charge...

I hope everyone remembers, that but for the grace of God, that could be any of us... Life can change in a moment...accidents/tragedies happen to all races, ages, classes...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Try to insist Alberta. They have to run more tests. Vertigo? I had an old coworker who suffered horribly. She'd come in bruised all the time.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am done here.. good night my pretties... see ya tomorrow...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, in your avatar, which one is you?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, verigo is a bad form of dizziness. my dad had that happen to him. everything was spinning. he's okay now. he's on some kind of pill that's helping him. i don't think alberta has vertigo though.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

We won't guess. Just saying...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina! You're going to bed early! X factor tomorrow! 

Going to bed too. My bedtime. Nighty night!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't think it is vertigo either. My right foot seems to drag and I don't know it. Sometimes I think I am stepping right, but stumble. Taken to the hospital by ambulance twice. I have no warning. No dizzies, no blacking out. Just go down. Last time was in church. Brought the serman to an abrupt halt. Luckily there were EMT's there so I had people to help me. But I sure felt foolish, and had lots of bruises. Oh well enough about me. I am signing off for now. Catch you all in the A.M.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok... I am not going to try to doctor you... But please carry a phone on you at all times... 

And forgive us if we pm you when you don't post...

We will worry cuz we wuv you!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Trying something


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Trying something


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Give up... Cannot get pic on phone here


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning all! It is a beautiful morning after a night of storms.... Hope today is better than yesterday...

Wishing I was able to retire and just stay home and play

Is it allowed for a grown woman to want a puppy for Christmas? This would be a perfect morning to be walking a dog and playing in the fallen leaves ( sigh ).

Unfortunatly the real world awaits...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good Morning...getting ready to leave the house. Later. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning!!  Hope everyone has a beautiful day!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning Chicks with Sticks. Hope you have a wonderful day. No news yet on Karen, too early.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning Barb. How is she feeling though? I know in pain and upset... but is she optimistic though?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Yeah. I think the tension for sure... but are either of us doing it wrong or something? Is the end product the same? I couldn't see her twisting the stitches per say...


Good morning!

She purls incorrectly, which wraps the yarn around the needle the wrong way. You won't "see" any sts being twisted, but that clockwise yarn wrap will result in backwards mounted sts. All sts, whether knit or purl, must be wrapped _counterclockwise_ in order to sit with a proper mount on the needle. You can fix this by knitting in the back leg of the st on the following row. It's actually the front leg, but it's mounted wrong so it's in the back. If you don't do that correction, THEN you will get twisted sts.

...but I'd just rip the lady's sts out of my work altogether... how dare she grab your knitting and work on it just to show off. Ewwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I need a mansion period!!!!


And a cleaning crew to go with it... so you can knit.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. I think the tension for sure... but are either of us doing it wrong or something? Is the end product the same? I couldn't see her twisting the stitches per say...
> ...


That's what I thought at first.... how about asking? I was surprised with how forward she was when she's always so quiet. I mean, we barely even see her around unless she comes to us when she needs something.... i guess that's how it usually goes eh?

Bonnie, how was Luke's birthday?

Chris didn't want to make a big deal. He begged for pizza delivery instead of going out for dinner.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Face is on, hair almost done..heading to town for groceries on a rainy day. Be back later chicklets. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > I need a mansion period!!!!
> ...


For sure!!! We'll need cleaning... and some eye candy ;D

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Okie dokie Bitsey! Stay warm! Are you making Thanksgiving dinner?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> It's the way or direction you either knit or purl ( sewbiz HELP)... The twist happens on the purl row
> 
> I don't think it is wrong... But the fabric will have less stretch... Sewbiz really wanted me to try to correct it when I do my socks...


It is wrapping wrong. A proper continental purl will have a counterclockwise yarn wrap. Imagine looking dead on at the tip of your needle like it's the face of a clock. The yarn must go around it from 3 oclock, to noon, to 9 oclock, to 6, and back to 3-- in the front, ready for the next purl st.

Loads of people knit continentally and purl wrong. But then they correct it by knitting the back legs of a knit row following a purl row. This is called "Eastern Combined" or something combined, and lately I've heard people calling it "Russian", tho that name for it is completely new to me.

If you don't correct it by knitting in the back legs, you are NOT going to get stockinette. You will get pretty twisted sts, but it's as much NOT stockinette as seed st or cables are NOT stockinette.

Why not just learn to purl with a counterclockwise wrap? I knit continentally and can wrap either way... once you get used to wrapping the right way, it's just as easy and efficient as the wrong way.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, the peanutbutter/chocolate homemade candy i love is called "buckeye". thank you onesoutherngal for sharing the name of that candy.


Thats what Barb said about three pages back!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > It's the way or direction you either knit or purl ( sewbiz HELP)... The twist happens on the purl row
> ...


Yes, it is totally different. If you leave those sts twisted at the base, the knitted fabric will have a lot less stretch. You have to correct them on the knit rows if you are going to purl that way.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh Sewbiz! I see what you mean! I got it! I just have to keep at it... Knitting the purl continental style is very awkward for my hands.... have to get used to it. Also, my fingers a fat. And kinda short i think.... so bringing the yarn forward and back is not so pretty


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi marie100, sewbizgirl taught us how to knit socks. maybe you can PM her.


She said she needs visual help. She needs to PM Google... :lol:

Sounds like she's just desperately posting around. Don't expect her to be back to read any answers. That's why she gave her email addy. She wants the help delivered to her doorstep.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Hi alberta...please consider getting an eye exam ... My uncle just went thru a battery of tests... And then found out he had cataracts... He had no idea, as they were creeping up on him so gradually... His balance has improved tremendously since he had them removed
> 
> Odd thing is .. He does a lot of carving and painting... You'd think he'd noticed


Also... a hard fall can be enough to start a retina detaching. Get checked out.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes I am having thanksgiving, but on Saturday to commodate all children and their in laws. But Christmas is Christmas. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooh Yummy!! I love Thanksgiving dinner! I can eat it year round! Love stuffing  Just give me stuffing and cranberry on a plate! 

there's this cranberry chutney that i tasted in a breakfast sandwich from Au Bon Pain. It is so good!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> > hi, the peanutbutter/chocolate homemade candy i love is called "buckeye". thank you onesoutherngal for sharing the name of that candy.
> ...


It's ok, I'm used to being ignored. :roll:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I talked briefly with Karen, she was a bit sleepy yet. She will call me later. She's gonna have some more tests done today.

I had to laugh as a few people came up to me here at work and said how Gene (bro in law) told them I got aggessive with the docs in the ER. Apparently, I surprised him. LOL :twisted:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Whew! Just got caught up with all your chat from last night... We went out to a lovely dinner for Luke. We tried a long-time restaurant we had never gone to because it's so expensive! Just decided to splurge because Luke has had a rough year and we just wanted to celebrate him! It is an Italian restaurant and the food was to die for! I had one of the best Veal Parmagians (sp?) I've ever eaten... And of course it came on pasta, and birthday cake at home. I am not going anywhere NEAR a scale for about three days until I get it back together, LOL!

Gotta head out this morning... Will check back to see what's going on with you all later. I hope they figure out what's going on with Karen quickly.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > maryrose said:
> ...


(((((((((((((((((HUGGIES))))))))))))))))


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm glad you he was happy and you all enjoyed! Hope this year is way better for Luke!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

It was so quiet here last night. I got up a couple of times cause I couldn't sleep and no one was on. Not even Tracy! Tracy we missed you last night!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I talked briefly with Karen, she was a bit sleepy yet. She will call me later. She's gonna have some more tests done today.
> 
> I had to laugh as a few people came up to me here at work and said how Gene (bro in law) told them I got aggessive with the docs in the ER. Apparently, I surprised him. LOL :twisted:


Hopefully you lit a fire under them. And they're busy doing what they need to do....


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, you're right, no one should grab someone's knitting and start working on it, even if the person is learning how to knit.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, The reason Chris wanted Pizza delivered, he was afraid you were gonna take him to Chuckie Cheese!!! and have clown balloons or something.. and embarrass him to no end!

Luke on the other hand, got the right kinda birthday dinner we all want!!!!!!! lol.... 

and Bonnie, not going on the scale for 3 days... HA I don't go on the scale for 3 years after a meal like that!!!!

Happy birthday to both of them!!! Imagine you both were in the hospital screaming on the same day! (just years apart!!)..


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i hope you all have a nice day. i hope barbara ann's sister gets well soon. she's doing the right thing getting on the doctors.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, did you see my lapgan i'm crocheting on page 811? i'm not done with it yet. it's with the yarn bitsey gave me.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina!!!  No way i would take him to eat cardboard pizza! EWW! We've done a lot of eating out.... we know a few good restaurants. I don't know why he didn't wnat to go. He said he just wanted to stay home. :\

I'm letting him go with his group of friends on Friday to see Breaking Dawn. (Twilight series) Hopefully that'll cheer him up. And am taking him shopping on Saturday. He said all he wants from now on from us is clothing... from head to toe. Sounds good to me!! No more expensive video games!! WHOOOOO! YEAH!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Until he changes his mind!!!! lol... 

So he will get to see the wedding dress everyone is talking about!!! (I have never seen any of the twilight series stuff, not the books or the movies or the shows, teen vampires just don't do it for me!!!)..my parents come from that part of the world.. Hungary and Transylvania, so I guess you can say I descend from vampires too!!!..

Do you know the real history of where the vampire stuff came from????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Until he changes his mind!!!! lol...
> 
> So he will get to see the wedding dress everyone is talking about!!! (I have never seen any of the twilight series stuff, not the books or the movies or the shows, teen vampires just don't do it for me!!!)..my parents come from that part of the world.. Hungary and Transylvania, so I guess you can say I descend from vampires too!!!..
> 
> Do you know the real history of where the vampire stuff came from????


Dracula???

I love the twilight series. But then anything with vampirs is right up my alley. "Interview with a Vampire", all the old movies, even Dark Shadows....Barnabus Collins was hot!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Until he changes his mind!!!! lol...
> 
> So he will get to see the wedding dress everyone is talking about!!! (I have never seen any of the twilight series stuff, not the books or the movies or the shows, teen vampires just don't do it for me!!!)..my parents come from that part of the world.. Hungary and Transylvania, so I guess you can say I descend from vampires too!!!..
> 
> Do you know the real history of where the vampire stuff came from????


I have no idea!

YOu should see the series! I'm a twilight junkie too! Can't wait!!! Going with 2 friends and Mia on Saturday


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Until he changes his mind!!!! lol...
> ...


Barb do you have your tickets ready??? I do! Blushing! hehehe


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I think this author has her own take on vampire, "rules"

My daughter loves the series... My son is just discovering it

Barb... Didn't even catch that I got credit for your post... Sorry....

Also am glad I am not the only one who is territorial about her crafts... Some people just don't get personal space... But I would frog her stitches too... They would definitely stand out in the finished piece


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


Nope, I will wait for the DVD!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Dracula was a count in transylvania who liked to torture young girls. He would hire the girls from his village as maids and they would disappear and be found later in the woods drained of all blood. hence the vampire stuff...
There is another story that his daughter lured young men to the castle and tortured them too... nice family, huh???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Chris is not a screaming fan lol but he goes... it's how he gets to hang out with the girls


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Dracula was a count in transylvania who liked to torture young girls. He would hire the girls from his village as maids and they would disappear and be found later in the woods drained of all blood. hence the vampire stuff...
> There is another story that his daughter lured young men to the castle and tortured them too... nice family, huh???


Sounds like my family! They drain us all!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and dont forget the torture!!!! My mom is torturing me right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You're too funny! Mine too!

Apparently I have to "Consult" with her and Hector when Chris' dad is supposed to pick him up.... long story....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

My mom asks me to switch her phone services.. so here I am on with Verizon for over an hour because they are completely inept... they ask one question when I first get on.. then I explain and give them an answer and then they ask the same stupid question again!!! 

We give them our money, can't they train these imbeciles right????????????????????????????????????? UGH....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and now they just disconnected me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG So frustrating!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Finally after 2 hours of life I will never get back.. I found someone with half a brain who actually told me that everything they said before is BS and he went and took care of it all!!! Thank God!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Bits, how's the second tote coming?

Nina, make sure you password the account. Geez, don't want that niece to get her hands on it again.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, the old Bitster just got back from shopping and lunch. I am not doing another thing today...no sewing, and maybe no knitting. Very rainy day, and I just do not feel like doing squat. I am going to drink my iced tea and read, or nap.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The second tote is almost ready to put together...I can do that tomorrow. I am still mad about Christmas. Spoiled bratty kids.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish I could kiss it and make it better!

Personally, I hate kids. Oh, did I say that out loud!?!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LMAO! Yes Barb! I heard you!  I don't count though... i'm someone else's kid LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> LMAO! Yes Barb! I heard you!  I don't count though... i'm someone else's kid LOL


  you got that right! :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I really and truly do not hate my kids,it is just that one wants her way. And it is too bad, I told her Iwill miss her terribly, and we will send her and the kids a check.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I know you don't hate your kids. I don't hate mine either even though they have given me more than enough reasons to hate them. But I don't. I do however have to step back from my kids as they are trying to take me down...long long story.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

After the week I've had, parenting is the one job I wish I could take a sabbatical from... I was thinking until they were in college... But you have me thinking until they reach retirement age...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bits... It is ok to let family know that you, "understand how hard it is to coordinate holidays around so many different people's schedule, and that you will miss them terribly if they cannot come, but you plan to celebrate at ( time/ place)"

I needed to hear that too...

My families are having growing pains too


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That is exactly what I told her, but she got upset. Well, I am tired of accomodating everyone else. Lord, I even pay for their gas to come down here. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bits even grown children throw tantrums... Give her time and let your stress over it go... You can't let one person rob you of your joy... That will just carry over to everyone else


Let it go and enjoy this time ... Time is too precious to waste


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I agree absolutely. Talked wsith my sis this am and she is going through the same thing. I told her maybe the four of us ourght to go someplace and the heck with them. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Took awhile to get everything caught up. Had about 6 pages to read. Couple things: I have an appointment with my eye doctor, and one with a neurologist. I have been prescribed a stability cane. (4 prongs) I didn't offer that info to look for sympathy. I was offering commentary on the health care system I have a note here for my son if anything should happen to me he is to post it here. 
2: I think taking someones knitting and doing a row is akin to patting baby bumps without asking. Both unforgivable. Love to all, and I amhere for awhile. Hello to all my buddies. Barb, still praying for Karen and for her family, AND you. Stress is also a killer/


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I just luv you Alberta ... You always make me laugh out loud ... In a good way


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta, those canes are great and they are alot of help. My my had one. Hey, sometimes going down steps I could use one. I had to give of wearing those loafers that have no backs to them. I kept falling on the stairs, because my heel would catch on the steps. So now I wear regular loafers. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, Bitsey. I can no longer wear cute little sandals. Not stable enough. So now my feet have to get old too. ARGGHH!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I do have to admit it was sandals that tripped me up in church. I felt it coming, but woke up on the floor with a handsome EMT standing over me. Hmmm!! Have to try that again. NOT!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

My swap is all full, and I will post it after Thanksgiving. Don't want it to go too early. Barb, did my yarn get sent UPS?? I wasn't home this morning so didn't get whatever it was. Whatever it was I had to sign. It couldn't be left with a friend. Hmmmm!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No sandals...I gave up wearing those too. I wear a tennis shoe that looks similar to a loafer...no more tripping for me.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey, on another note. Went to the library this morning and picked up some knitting books. 2 on baby and children and one on mittens, and another to browse on ....wait....drum roll...socks. Who'd a thunk it??


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

BTW, the mitten one is shaped like a .....mitten, and to follow, the sock one is....You get the idea


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, good. When you find patterns you like...take back to library and photo copy them if you can't do it on your printer. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I'm glad you he was happy and you all enjoyed! Hope this year is way better for Luke!


Thank you! It will be! And I hope Chris enjoyed his pizza... :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets, think I will go and knit a row or two. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, did you see my lapgan i'm crocheting on page 811? i'm not done with it yet. it's with the yarn bitsey gave me.


It looks great Maryrose... It's amazing how much faster crochet builds than knitting. Looks like it will be good and warm. Is it for your house?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you he was happy and you all enjoyed! Hope this year is way better for Luke!
> ...


He sure did! He almost at the whole pie! lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Alberta!  I'm so glad you have appointments.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> That is exactly what I told her, but she got upset. Well, I am tired of accomodating everyone else. Lord, I even pay for their gas to come down here. Bits


Looks like you will save a bundle this year! It's not all bad... And they will learn not to mess with the Bitster.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

They already know that. I just thought that this Christmas stuff was settled. Brats. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I chased everyone away... POOF! Except you, Alberta. Glad you are getting checked out. And that was very thoughtful of you to leave a note for your son to post to us, in the event of your very sad demise. You know we would wonder and go nuts if you just disappeared and we didn't know why. But I know you'll be part of the gang for a long time to come...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> They already know that. I just thought that this Christmas stuff was settled. Brats. Bits


Please don't 'cave'...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Alberta, I'm going to play with the new walking foot on my Singer today!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, yes, the crocheted lapgan is for me. trying to conserve on the oil heat this winter and having that warn afghan will be nice when i'm sitting in my chair. oh i forgot to say, i'm finally done with my 2nd sock. fits perfectly. i use the 60 st cast on. that's perfect for me.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Where is dissi? I worry she is not getting over her cold...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> My swap is all full, and I will post it after Thanksgiving. Don't want it to go too early. Barb, did my yarn get sent UPS?? I wasn't home this morning so didn't get whatever it was. Whatever it was I had to sign. It couldn't be left with a friend. Hmmmm!!


I don't remember if I mailed it or sent it UPS.  
My mind is slipping. :-(


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Not a problem. I will find out in the morning. Hope all is going well with Karen and family. Take care of yourself. Do the Calgon thing. I wouldn't think my swap would be coming UPS, and that is the only thing I might get.



Barbara Ann said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > My swap is all full, and I will post it after Thanksgiving. Don't want it to go too early. Barb, did my yarn get sent UPS?? I wasn't home this morning so didn't get whatever it was. Whatever it was I had to sign. It couldn't be left with a friend. Hmmmm!!
> ...


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Im here, spent the day out with the brat,(DD#2) and Son, paid off my debt at the lys...Rowan yarn at cost price :$ i cant believe how much of a stash i have right now, i have run out of places to store it 

The cold still lingers, sore throat too, but am over the worst, spent yesterday in bed, watching...guess what.....????? Twilight, new moon and eclipse, ready for breaking dawn tommoro night at midnite...me and the dd's have always gone for the midnite showing, I have a huge new moon poster next to my desk, and a rolled up one from twilight at the side of my wardrobe...me and my kids had this discussion, i dont have a Rob P addiction, its an 118 year old vampire addiction lol

we did the same for harry potter, i took them all on opening day from the very first film, something that we all share as a family..even my son, and hes 22 now 

I hope Karen is on the mend Barb, Alberta take the walking aid, its better than a wheelchair, bits I know just how exhausting brats can be...my parcel is nearly complete, just need a few bits from the german market then it is ready to post 

Love you all lots and miss you even more!

Jo x


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Jo, I hope you keep fighting that cold. Drink plenty of fluids!!
I love the Twilight series, but Mike doesn't. Not his kind of thing...it's a chick flick! I'll wait for it to come out on DVD and rent it.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Chicken and pasta, Lima beans, deviled eggs, smashed potatoes, biscuits, and scalloped pineapple....and not a single one of my crew going to be home for supper..... Grrrrrrr


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I am drinking a huge amount of fluids....my episode at the weekend was a diabetic sudden drop in blood sugar, i was lucky that the gentleman from the bottom of the street took me to the top, i would never have made it on my own  got in and drank a litre of tonic water and slept for 2 hours on Sunday, then spent most of monday and tuesday in bed with this cold...

was nice to get out today and do something for me...instead of shopping, poppy selling and parades lol

Im waiting for the series to end, so i can buy the box set, whenever i need a twilight fix, i borrow the girls lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Chicken and pasta, Lima beans, deviled eggs, smashed potatoes, biscuits, and scalloped pineapple....and not a single one of my crew going to be home for supper..... Grrrrrrr


OMG you cooked a feast!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

dissi said:


> I am drinking a huge amount of fluids....my episode at the weekend was a diabetic sudden drop in blood sugar, i was lucky that the gentleman from the bottom of the street took me to the top, i would never have made it on my own  got in and drank a litre of tonic water and slept for 2 hours on Sunday, then spent most of monday and tuesday in bed with this cold...
> 
> was nice to get out today and do something for me...instead of shopping, poppy selling and parades lol
> 
> Im waiting for the series to end, so i can buy the box set, whenever i need a twilight fix, i borrow the girls lol


great idea! I don't own any of the dvd's. Maybe when the set comes out. I do have all the Harry Potter DvD's.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

For dinner tonight we had cheese stuffed manacotti (spelling) and cheesy garlic bread. It was yummy.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Chicken and pasta, Lima beans, deviled eggs, smashed potatoes, biscuits, and scalloped pineapple....and not a single one of my crew going to be home for supper..... Grrrrrrr
> ...


it was good too....i dont usually do this on weekdays...grrrrr

tomorrow they will all come in starving...oh well, i was working off some steam...long tough day at work...i had to break up two fights...i HATE having to break up fights...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

the shimmery yarn i am using


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i sooooo cant wait to start posting swaps....really excited about this one


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, i like that yarn. sounds like a good dinner you made. i made "piggies in a blanket for dinner today. tomorrow in the crockpot is porkchops & sauerkraut. (the piggies baked in the oven)


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i hope you get well dissi. are you insulin dependent?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

how are all you ladies? i just got done my 2nd sock. there 1000's of things i'd like to make.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

maryrose, my son's latest fave is hotdogs wrapped in crescent rolls with a little cheddar and spicy mustard ...

(shhhhhhh, he thinks he invented something)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i have so many wips.... i have to keep a project notebook to keep up with them...i always modify the patterns in some way, so i have to have notes to pick up where i left off


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, my mom used to make those for supper. (hotdog in cresent roll.) no spices though.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid111623870001?bckey=AQ~~,AAAAAFI1EOg~,pTNYP9T9eSRrUZJoW7Roc24HMc5qt-sf&bctid=1052054685001

This will give us all inspiration!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid111623870001?bckey=AQ~~,AAAAAFI1EOg~,pTNYP9T9eSRrUZJoW7Roc24HMc5qt-sf&bctid=1052054685001
> 
> This will give us all inspiration!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, yes, the crocheted lapgan is for me. trying to conserve on the oil heat this winter and having that warn afghan will be nice when i'm sitting in my chair. oh i forgot to say, i'm finally done with my 2nd sock. fits perfectly. i use the 60 st cast on. that's perfect for me.


Yay, now you can wear them! That's what it's all about...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid111623870001?bckey=AQ~~,AAAAAFI1EOg~,pTNYP9T9eSRrUZJoW7Roc24HMc5qt-sf&bctid=1052054685001
> 
> This will give us all inspiration!!!!


 :shock: All I can say is WOW! What a woman! 100 yrs old and offered a job! Great attitude about life. And doesn't even look like she would be 100 years old!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> I am drinking a huge amount of fluids....my episode at the weekend was a diabetic sudden drop in blood sugar, i was lucky that the gentleman from the bottom of the street took me to the top, i would never have made it on my own  got in and drank a litre of tonic water and slept for 2 hours on Sunday, then spent most of monday and tuesday in bed with this cold...


Well, that was a scary episode... Hubby has them often too, so I know how scary it is. I hope that doesn't happen too often for you, Jo.

Your movie adventure sounds like fun, tho I'm not into Twilight, personally. One of those was enough for me... We love Harry Potter, tho. Just recently Luke and I decided we needed to watch the whole series again. The first one was the most fun, im my opinion, where nothing too 'dark' happened and they had loads of Diagon Alley, quiddich and other lighthearted fun. The last movie was the most exciting, of course...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Fantastic lady and I read that book at least 40 years ago. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Chicken and pasta, Lima beans, deviled eggs, smashed potatoes, biscuits, and scalloped pineapple....and not a single one of my crew going to be home for supper..... Grrrrrrr


So... LEFTOVERS for tomorrow! You can relax and knit and just heat stuff up. I love having leftovers. It's a night off. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Gosh, you chicks are more up on things than I am. I have not seen Harry Potter nor Twilight...No interest. Sorry. Give me a chick flick anytime. Bits

Off to my chair for a while


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> For dinner tonight we had cheese stuffed manacotti (spelling) and cheesy garlic bread. It was yummy.


This sounds good. I love anything Italian. Tonight I broiled some fresh salmon-- YES MY ALL TIME FAVORITE FISH IS SALMON!! The trick is buying it fresh and never frozen. Frozen salmon will cook up dry and unpalatable... whereas fresh is like BUTTER! So good and so chock full of omega-3 fatty acids! Lovely light flavor and melts in your mouth! Awesome. The entire dinner, with making a green salad, mikeing some potatoes and grilling the salmon-- 15 minutes or so of prep time. My kind of cooking. :-D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Mu shu vegetables that's what I had for dinner... we went to chinese... was out all day with kal he had some errands to run... City hall, notaries etc...I finished that first sock.. thought.. not a good idea to take this huge shawl with me to knit.. so I took a beautiful little handmade bag with the sock yarn and finished the first sock... now I have to make the second.. but back to the shawl first!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Gosh, you chicks are more up on things than I am. I have not seen Harry Potter nor Twilight...No interest. Sorry. Give me a chick flick anytime. Bits
> 
> Off to my chair for a while


I think Twilights are chick flicks, but I've only seen the first one, a long time ago. Lots of teenage romance.

Oddly, the guy who stars in it was also in one of the Harry Potter movies.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just can't develop a liking for salmon. I can get a few bites in, but that's it. Just not a fan....at all.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

all of the twilight series are chick flicks. I love them! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Mu shu vegetables that's what I had for dinner... we went to chinese... was out all day with kal he had some errands to run... City hall, notaries etc...I finished that first sock.. thought.. not a good idea to take this huge shawl with me to knit.. so I took a beautiful little handmade bag with the sock yarn and finished the first sock... now I have to make the second.. but back to the shawl first!!!


You guys are just roaring through your socks! I don't even have one OTN right now. What's wrong with me?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Checking back in..TV boring. Hopefully tomorrow finish up that tote and maybe take a pic...then on Friday work on my sock..hopefully do the heel and gussett. This weekend start hauling out some of the Christmas stuff. Takes forever. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I haven't seen any of them.. but they all look not just chick flicks.. but teen flicks... and I have no patience for teen flicks.. like 90210... ugh...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What IS wrong with you?? :shock: LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I just can't develop a liking for salmon. I can get a few bites in, but that's it. Just not a fan....at all.


I really haven't yet met a fish I didn't like. Living in Hawaii there was so much fish, and some that you only ate raw (like Ahi...). Love, love, love it!

I'm not a huge fan of Tilapia, only because it has no flavor. To me it's just blah... but I can eat it. What they sell in the stores as Tilapia now has no resemblence to the Tilapia we got out of the ocean in Maui.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

tilapia is just blah. I'm not crazy over it but it's easier to get down than salmon. for me anyway.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, let me rephrase that....I do not care for teen flicks.I have seen blips of TV advertising a movie....and as the kids would say"It soo does not do a thing for me". Last night I watched the last half of something to talk about. Now that was a cute movie. Bits.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I haven't seen any of them.. but they all look not just chick flicks.. but teen flicks... and I have no patience for teen flicks.. like 90210... ugh...


Yeah... teen chicks. That's what I was thinking but didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings.

But then, my mom used to line up at the theater to see all the Elvis movies , with my teenage sister, when I was little.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I was too young to go to the movies to see Elvis, but I loved and still do love watching them on the tube!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Just got that video to play... What an amazing and beautiful woman. Still so brilliant at 100! While I was listening to her I couldn't help think of how much we all will lose soon when she's gone.

I love working with seniors in the Silver Sneaker program! They are not all as articulate as that lady, but if you take the time to listen and draw them out, they are so full of wisdom and amazing stories of the the things they have done and seen in their lives. Walking treasures...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, let me rephrase that....I do not care for teen flicks.I have seen blips of TV advertising a movie....and as the kids would say"It soo does not do a thing for me". Last night I watched the last half of something to talk about. Now that was a cute movie. Bits.


I so agree with you there! missy!!!!

and about fish.. a bit of mayo on salmon and in the toaster oven and within 10 15 minutes you have a moist tasty salmon.. never ever dry!!!

Don't like tilapia either, and you are right, bon, nothing like what you get in the ocean.. and it is the styrofoam of fish...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm going to go play with my sewing machine now! Alberta sent me a walking foot for it and I want to try it out. Be back later...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Don't like tilapia either, and you are right, bon, nothing like what you get in the ocean.. and it is the styrofoam of fish...


Hahaha! So well put! The Styrofoam of Fish. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all,
Y'all have been busy today.
I had to run mom to her MRI and CT appts. Then turn right around and go get Dad for the same. Dad also had an appt with his ENT. Long day.
But I'm home now and tucking in with my knitting and my honey. I'm pooped! I was hoping to get done with the shawl I'm working on, but it was to much work trying to count yo's and keep Dad from wandering off. So needless to say, nothing got done on it at all.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey there OSG, the yarn is beautiful. My favorite color. What are you making with it?



onesoutherngal said:


> the shimmery yarn i am using


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just finished the second sock! time to cast on another pair!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just checking in Chicks...heading to my chair and watch the tube for a bit. Southern the color of that yarn was beautiful. Well, hopefully, tomorrow the tote and a pic and on friday my 2nd sock..close to finish. Night my chicklets. Chat in the am. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You dog you. I am jealous..Oh well, plenty of time for socks...all I want after I finish these Christmas presents. Keep me posted on Karen. I worry so. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you Bitsey. I worry too. You know she was in the hospital all day, and said they didn't do the MRI or any tests! What the hell??? She said she did sleep good last night and slept most of today. I know they are giving her antibiotics and fluids, and doing pain management. But what about the tests??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

And as far as the socks go, you would be done your second one if you didn't get so many distractions! You have your plate full too, just in a different way.

I also finished the baby hat that will go with my next cocoon. Gonna cast that on too.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok Chicks with Sticks, I'm heading for bed. Another early day, gotta go get the kiddies off for school. Then taking Kimberly (youngest) to work with me in the morning, then to her doctor's appointment, then to school, then I get to go back to work! Whoohoo..........CRAZY!!

Goodnight! Sweet dreams!

xoxoxoxox


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Thank you Bitsey. I worry too. You know she was in the hospital all day, and said they didn't do the MRI or any tests! What the hell??? She said she did sleep good last night and slept most of today. I know they are giving her antibiotics and fluids, and doing pain management. But what about the tests??


It's really a trip being 'inpatient'... As often as my husband is in, I know the frustration well. With each new shift you get a whole new crew who has their own ideas about the patient and what they need. Each dr. on duty has their own ideas about what is wrong and what the patient needs. And they don't get in a rush, except to discharge the patient. When they change the plans, they don't inform you. And they pay no attention whatsoever to what other dr.s (your outpatient drs) are already doing to help treat you.

With holidays coming up, the hospital staff is highly distracted with staff parties, dinners and gifts. There's stuff brought in all over the place, and no matter how the patients are suffering the staff is all cheery and chatty and loud. Hospital life SUCKS.

Karen is going to need to assert herself and take the lead in her own care. She needs to open her mouth and squawk to get things done. She can learn it from you, Barb! I hope tomorrow is a better day for you all...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Goodnight, Barb...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, i hope you have a nice evening.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Deb. It sure sounds like you have had a busy day. But my sweet, count your blessings. I would give anything to have things like that to do again. Just love them, even when sometimes it seems too hard to do. believe that you are their lifeline, even if they do not know it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, i hope you have a nice evening.


Thanks maryrose, you too.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, I am too tired to keep looking for the perfect hat to go with my cocoon. Can you just point me in the right direction for the hat pattern? TYVM



Barbara Ann said:


> And as far as the socks go, you would be done your second one if you didn't get so many distractions! You have your plate full too, just in a different way.
> 
> I also finished the baby hat that will go with my next cocoon. Gonna cast that on too.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good evening Tania. Have you had a good day today? How is the munchkin, and the handsome young man?



citynenanyc said:


> Hola!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Isn't it great to hear from maryrose on a regular basis. She has so much to offer us, and isn't her lapghan going to be warm and nice?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knitgalore, thank you for thinking of me. yes, that crocheted afghan is going to be warm.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

So how are things with you maryrose? Kitchen curtains hanging yet?



maryrose said:


> hi knitgalore, thank you for thinking of me. yes, that crocheted afghan is going to be warm.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, no, not yet. when it comes to sewing, i'm kind of slow of getting going. but i will eventually. i just got done with my 2nd sock. still crocheting my lapgan, i'm knitting my mom a dishcloth that has a button & you hang it on a handle.i'm planning on knitting the martha stewart 3 inch sheep soon. then more socks for my husband.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i'm having fun with all my needlework crafts. it's relaxing.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hola, Tania! Hope you had a good day today at work.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And what are you doing up so late, Tania? Aren't you going to be dragging at work tomorrow?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You are sure busy. I am into a bunch of charity knitting before Christmas. Hats, scarves, some mittens. We have a tree at church and we fill it with warm things for the needy families. And of course a prayer shawl. Have the cocoon done, but need to do the hay. Also doing 2 nursing covers for the 2 new mommies. So guess I am pretty busy too. And so my time I spend here on KP is my relaxation.



maryrose said:


> hi, no, not yet. when it comes to sewing, i'm kind of slow of getting going. but i will eventually. i just got done with my 2nd sock. still crocheting my lapgan, i'm knitting my mom a dishcloth that has a button & you hang it on a handle.i'm planning on knitting the martha stewart 3 inch sheep soon. then more socks for my husband.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm pooped... just thought I'd see what was going on over here before I signed off for the night.

I was starting to cut the border out for a quilt top that I want to finish for my daughter and SIL, for Christmas, but got distracted. I need to get that done, pronto, and mail their gifts to the UK.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

well goodnite knitgalore & sewbiz, i have to go. you both have a nice evening.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Alberta, how sweet of you to knit for needy families.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

'Night, Maryrose...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK I need help desperately..

I am making this entrelac shawl.. I want to split the front into two parts.. 

Not sure how to do that...

First anyone ever do entrelac? second... 

I have 11 entrelac rectangles across... i think I have to do 5 and 5 and the the one in the middle that makes up the 11th should be bind off.(and that part would lay on the neck). which means I will have to do 2 end triangles one on each side of the rectangle in the middle..

Would that be correct??? 

Anyone??? What I wrote,, does it make sense to you??? 

I hope one of you can help... I hope!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OK I need help desperately..
> 
> I am making this entrelac shawl.. I want to split the front into two parts..
> 
> ...


Hi Nina-- Wish I could help but I don't fully understand what you are asking. I have only a rudimentary understanding of the concept of entrelac, but don't do it, myself. (People either love it or...not.)

I will, however, encourage you by saying that you have been knitting long enough and know enough to trust your instincts with that pattern. Re-read the pattern until you have an idea of how it should go together, and then try that idea. Trust your instincts. I know you'll get it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

NO pattern... I am very good at not using patterns then saying oh oh.... 

I hope I will work this out... just having a panic moment....

all will be well.. maybe!!!!

Thanks kiddo! Appreciate the encouragement!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I second Bonnie's answer. You will do fine if you just take it slow and trust your own instincts.



knittingneedles said:


> NO pattern... I am very good at not using patterns then saying oh oh....
> 
> I hope I will work this out... just having a panic moment....
> 
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm outta here... Nina, I'll be up a while longer and will leave KP open. If you need me for tech support, use pm...
Goodnight all!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well my friends, I am going to sign off and do some quiet knitting on my charted hat. I won't know how it is turning out until it is finished, and by then it is too late to change it. I count my blessings when I finish a round and it seems to end right. It is a 15 row graph, and I am more than half way. I will post when it is done no matter what it looks like. LOL Nighty-night all.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks bonnie, gonna give it a shot!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://textisles.com/designs/owlet/

This is for you Alberta!!!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

NO Maryrose, Its managed by tablets (metformin and gliclazide)  Ive lost 5 and a half stone (16Lb to a stone) since i was diagnosed.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Good Morning world...its a brand new day....

Im getting excited about my movie trip tonite, just have to get through the day and cadets

Hope everyone has a good day xx

Jo x


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Okay, I am too tired to keep looking for the perfect hat to go with my cocoon. Can you just point me in the right direction for the hat pattern? TYVM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all I do is cast on 60 sts. 2x2 for about an inch or so, then st. stitch for about 4-5in then start decreasing. after it is done put a pompom on the top.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

dissi said:


> Good Morning world...its a brand new day....
> 
> Im getting excited about my movie trip tonite, just have to get through the day and cadets
> 
> ...


I hope you totally enjoy your movie adventure! Be sure to let us know how the movie was. Rate it for us....just don't spill the beans! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://textisles.com/designs/owlet/
> 
> This is for you Alberta!!!!


That sweater is too cute!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

good morning Chicks with Sticks!

I'm getting ready to run. I have to get kids off for school. Will catch up with you all later~

Have an awesome day!
xoxoxox


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I am still here I had a visit from my brother and his wife yesterday. I wasn't able to sneak away except to have a quick read so I didn't get too far behind, the same this morning.Three days now I have logged in and gotten no further before having to do something else or hubby pinches the computer.
There is so much to comment on...
I also have all the Harry Potter books and DVD's even hubby has read and seen them all. I also have read all the twilight books and enjoyed them but can't say the same about the movies I will never get those hours of my life back really find Robert Pattinson creepy.But that is just my opinion.
Maryrose you sure have been busyworking hard on your Afgan it will keep you nice and warm this winter.
Barb I hope you find out what is happening with your sister soon good on you for being tough at the hospital!!
Gee i've already lost track of all I have read over the past few days did you dilemma with you shawl work out knitting? I think I will just say HELLO everyone!that's easier.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Good morning all!
Barbara, any word yet today on Karen?
Alberta, you are right of course. I have no idea what I'll do when they are gone. I'm to young to be an orphan. I admit that having two parents with terminal illnesses is a bit overwhelming at times, but I am glad they are at least still here, and in no pain.
Today will hopefully be a bit slower than yesterday! Just the normal things on tap, so far!
I;m going to hit the shower, be back in a bit!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I know it's hard deb... Will lift you in my prayers.. And here to listen when you need to vent


Someone asked about my photo... I am knitting my take on a vintage shrug...

Have a great day all! Hope we all have good news tonite


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all hope everyone has a good day. Heading for my sewing machines. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I will buy the babies anytime. Thanks for the referral. I wonder how much money the patterns are in our language. Love the hat as well. I stayed at my "skull" hat until 2 
A.M. But the design is pretty good. Won't enter any contests with it, but it IS my very first attempt.



Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > http://textisles.com/designs/owlet/
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Weren't very talkative last night were we? Just over a page to catch up on. Wishing us all a happy day. Barbara Ann, hoping things look better for Karen.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anybody read books by Maggie Sefton? Read about her on another thread. Am going to look her up in library. She writes mysteries with a knitting plot.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds like I could do that. I even feel like a novice at graphs, so could put some picture on it. I have time. Thanks for sharing.
The URL that Nina referred me too had a cute hat with sheep marching around it. Stay in touch. Hope all is well for Karen and her family. That is you too love.



Barbara Ann said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I am too tired to keep looking for the perfect hat to go with my cocoon. Can you just point me in the right direction for the hat pattern? TYVM
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> NO Maryrose, Its managed by tablets (metformin and gliclazide)  Ive lost 5 and a half stone (16Lb to a stone) since i was diagnosed.


Wow... 88 lbs, right? That's amazing. That should help with the diabetes. Often people who are not insulin dependant find they can get off the meds once they lose their excess weight. Overweight can cause diabetes. So I hope that is the case for you.

I look at all the tremendously overweight people around and wonder how they can maintain that without serious, even life-threatening health issues. If I am even 20 lbs. overweight I will have high blood pressure. I had an abnormal ekg once about 6-7 years ago, which made me get serious about losing excess weight and getting my heart and lungs in better condition. I have to be at the right weight to keep all the medications away and be healthy. So it's a mission, with me... for myself, and for anyone else I can help get there.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://textisles.com/designs/owlet/
> 
> This is for you Alberta!!!!


That's what I meant about doing the owls all the way around the hat. I had seen the sweaters with the owl yokes. So cute.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And don't you love the sheep tam at the header of that website?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are the meds I take also. I haven't lost any weight though. Boo-hoo!!



dissi said:


> NO Maryrose, Its managed by tablets (metformin and gliclazide)  Ive lost 5 and a half stone (16Lb to a stone) since i was diagnosed.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Alberta, if you want to try your hand at knitting charts, I know a great website where you can generate and print graph paper to your exact knitting gauge. Just knit a swatch and measure your exact stitch and row gauge. Then plug those numbers into the boxes on this site and hit "create". When the graph paper comes up you can print as many sheets of it as you need. It's fabulous.
http://www.tata-tatao.to/knit/matrix/e-index.html


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I sure do. But how do I get the pattern. It asks for English currency. But I kind of liked the skull cap I am on now. Might want to give it another try. Did you get to play with the walking foot?



Sewbizgirl said:


> And don't you love the sheep tam at the header of that website?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Glad you are enjoying the skully hat. That kind of fair isle is so addicting. It's hard to stop when you are seeing your little images appear... I can understand why your were up until 2!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Let me try this without falling asleep... lol 


Hola! =D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I sure do. But how do I get the pattern. It asks for English currency. But I kind of liked the skull cap I am on now. Might want to give it another try. Did you get to play with the walking foot?


Yup. I emailed you pictures of it last night. Check your email... It works wonderfully and I'm ready to stick a quilt under it! Trying to get my top ready to quilt, now. I put Luke's quilt top aside and am back on one I need to finish for my daughter's Christmas present. I need to hurry up, because it has to travel so far!

Do you have Paypal? You can pay internationally with Paypal and they will handle the currency exchange. I would love to buy the whole kit for that hat, with all the Jamieson shetland wools in all those natural sheepy colors, but the price comes up to $50 or $60 U.S.D.! Gag.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta, I ready your message and was writing back... next thing you know it was this morning. :\ I really fell out hard! Was too tired I guess.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Alberta, I ready your message and was writing back... next thing you know it was this morning. :\ I really fell out hard! Was too tired I guess.


Oh no... you didn't sleep on your keyboard all night did you? :shock: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

City, you've been burning it at both ends lately, up late AND up early...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am taking a picture to send. It isn't perfect, but that will improve. Only had background and one color, so it was a simple design. I did have to frog one row. Didn't take as long as starting over.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Ha ha! Now the weight loss ads are starting to haunt us here...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Alberta, I ready your message and was writing back... next thing you know it was this morning. :\ I really fell out hard! Was too tired I guess.
> ...


In a way... I was online on my phone. It was under me this morning. lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I am taking a picture to send. It isn't perfect, but that will improve. Only had background and one color, so it was a simple design. I did have to frog one row. Didn't take as long as starting over.


Goody... let's see!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > citynenanyc said:
> ...


Ha! :lol: I forget phones can do that... I still use an ancient, low tech phone that just calls and texts, barely.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well, kiddos, I'm going to take my rambunctious young dog out for some exercise and then sew a bit. I'll check back in later. 

Wish me luck with the dog... was reading up and discovered she isn't a lab, but a POINTER! Her black color threw me off. She needs a ton of exercise every day, so I'm going to try taking her on my jog, on a leash. Hopefully she won't trip me up too many times... Talk later!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi to Sophie! Scratch under her chin for me!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta, I'm stuck with the graph paper chart concept too... So we have to print it, then use it to print an image on it or write it by hand? 

Confused about the size ratio too... :\ I'm not very artistic with drawing out images...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitters will see it but anyone else will just think it is okay. It is a gift. Who would not like a gift, no matter how imperfect......


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Me too Tania, but at least I tried. The graph paper. What a concept. I saved the URL. Will be quite a help.



citynenanyc said:


> Alberta, I'm stuck with the graph paper chart concept too... So we have to print it, then use it to print an image on it or write it by hand?
> 
> Confused about the size ratio too... :\ I'm not very artistic with drawing out images...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Knitters will see it but anyone else will just think it is okay. It is a gift. Who would not like a gift, no matter how imperfect......


That is NICE Alberta!! You're so cool!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Me either. But I am a good copier. I know someone with artistic ability . Just fun learning. I consider every day a chance to learn something new.



knitgalore said:


> Me too Tania, but at least I tried. The graph paper. What a concept. I saved the URL. Will be quite a help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Alberta, I'm stuck with the graph paper chart concept too... So we have to print it, then use it to print an image on it or write it by hand?
> 
> Confused about the size ratio too... :\ I'm not very artistic with drawing out images...


I'm still here... the link I gave you is to generate blank graph paper. Then you draw what you want on it. If you want to trace an image instead, put the image on a glass table and center the graph paper over it, then shine a lamp up through the glass like a light table, and draw on your graph. I do this all the time. It's a great way to have exactly what you want, at your exact gauge. You won't get any surprises about size or distortion of shape that way.

Alberta, I just looked at the sheep hat again... You end up paying $64 for the kit, with shipping to the U.S., or you can buy the pattern through Ravelry for about $4 U.S... A cheap sub for that Jamieson wool would be Palette yarn from Knitpicks. Probably can buy the yarn for under $20 and make several hats with it. It said the pattern uses only 25 yards of each color. Palette is about 200 yards per ball!

Okay, out to run with dog now... Will tell Sophie Aunt Tania sends her love...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Cool hat Alberta!! That kid will LOVE that. And the blue softens the harshness of the skulls. Looks great! Don't worry about the little imperfections... they just make the skulls look scarier.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks pal. I needed that. And like I say child will love it. I hope, I hope, I hope!!



Sewbizgirl said:


> Cool hat Alberta!! That kid will LOVE that. And the blue softens the harshness of the skulls. Looks great! Don't worry about the little imperfections... they just make the skulls look scarier.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Fantastic hat Alberta...that hat is perfection!!! Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey City...just working on the handles for my tote. This is really the only "bug-a-boo" part of the tote, oh maybe #2 bug-a-boo" No. 1 might have to be machine sewing the binding on the edges...like tryingto sew an elephant. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OH Bonnie! And everyone too... lol I forgot to share...... 

Last night we went to Target, and you know Mia just LOOOOVES her Kat that Auntie Bonnie sent. She takes her everywhere. So when we got to Target, we were leaving the car... she screamed SO loud it was piercing!! I said OMG what happened, i thought she was hurt! 

She's now having a fit! My baby! My baby!! I was so confused! LOL My cat! MY BABY!! OOOOH ok... so i give her the cat and she says Oh my God! My baby! Are you ok Honey?? And gives the cat a kiss! hahahaha

THat was quite the Kodak video moment


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey, your totes look a whole lot more complicated than you make it sound. You're great! You make them so beautifully.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta the hat is great!!!!!! 

The link with the sheep hat also has the owls but in a sweater.. it shows the little buttons they use for eyes too..

Oh and good morning everyone...

I think i figured out what to do.. will try it.. and if it doesn't work.. frogging is my middle name.. ugh..

It's a good thing that tania is still young!!! I remember those "burn the candle from both ends" days.. thank God I don't have to do that anymore!

Everyone else, have a great day whatever you are doing...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi alberta, you're doing a great job on that hat. i don't know how to knit pictures in the knitted "whatever" yet. i'm just doing simple things. i guess crocheting doilies is my "thing".


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta,

Here are a few hat patterns that so cute for babies...

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90040AD.html?noImages=&r=1

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cute-as-a-button-preemie-hat (this one says preemie but i think it could be adapted)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Howdy everyone! Busy busy morning. 

Alberta! The hat is coming out great! The "kid" is going to love it!! I have no idea how to do any fair isle.

Bitsey, I can't imagine any part of your totes being easy. They look awesome so they must be a lot of work.

Tania, the baby Kat and Mia are way way too cute!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Barb. NOw you can breathe a little bit? Di dyou have lunch already?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm picking at a piece of left over piece i warmed up in the micro. gross, but I won't eat much of it anyway.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've caught up on a lot of stuff at my desk, so yes, I can breathe!

I had to take my niece to the doc this morning too. Crazy crazy crazy. Her school nurse called me yesterday and said Kimberly has an infected ingrown toenail. I took her to the doc this morning and got scripts for her. Then took her to school. I was stunned when the doc was done and Kimberly pipes up "do I have to go to school today Dr. Sue?" What the hell!! LOL Both the doc and I said YES at the same time! LOL Geez, she's 10 yrs old going on 50!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

just pick at the toppings that's what I eat if I zapped a pizza.. the crust comes out nasty...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

dont you just love little girls who flip out when they misplace their security toys??? my niece does the same thing... you would think she was being tortured!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooh Ouch! At that age they seem to want to get out of school all the time for some reason. How are the other two?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> dont you just love little girls who flip out when they misplace their security toys??? my niece does the same thing... you would think she was being tortured!!


It was crazy lol I panicked at first.... i was so scared she was hurt... then I had to look around. Didn't want people to think i did something to her you know!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Alberta, if you want to try your hand at knitting charts, I know a great website where you can generate and print graph paper to your exact knitting gauge. Just knit a swatch and measure your exact stitch and row gauge. Then plug those numbers into the boxes on this site and hit "create". When the graph paper comes up you can print as many sheets of it as you need. It's fabulous.
> http://www.tata-tatao.to/knit/matrix/e-index.html


I have a question... If I wanted to write (Knit) a kids name on a blanket.. do I use this type of chart to do it? or some other way?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the other two kids are fine. Thank goodness!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I've caught up on a lot of stuff at my desk, so yes, I can breathe!
> 
> I had to take my niece to the doc this morning too. Crazy crazy crazy. Her school nurse called me yesterday and said Kimberly has an infected ingrown toenail. I took her to the doc this morning and got scripts for her. Then took her to school. I was stunned when the doc was done and Kimberly pipes up "do I have to go to school today Dr. Sue?" What the hell!! LOL Both the doc and I said YES at the same time! LOL Geez, she's 10 yrs old going on 50!


Wouldn't a pedi work to get that ingrown toenail out??? Why did the doc give her meds???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it's infected. she needs antibiotics. also an antibiotic cream/ointment to put on it. She needs to soak it 2-3 times a day and follow up with the doc in two weeks. I scheduled the followup on a day I know her father can take her!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

now i have nail fungus ads!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And another question totally unrelated to what we are talking about..

do you guys see the Knit cozies running around??? WTH is a knit cozy and why would you want to put your skein of yarn in a cozy?? does it get chilled?? I don't get this whole cozy thing anyway.. except maybe a tea cozy to keep the pot warm... but eggs? and now yarn??? What's that about?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Time to watch X factor.... and knit .. until the kitchen calls me to clean!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> And another question totally unrelated to what we are talking about..
> 
> do you guys see the Knit cozies running around??? WTH is a knit cozy and why would you want to put your skein of yarn in a cozy?? does it get chilled?? I don't get this whole cozy thing anyway.. except maybe a tea cozy to keep the pot warm... but eggs? and now yarn??? What's that about?


I dunno either! :?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh sure, now that I have time to be at the resort, you don't. Hmmmm! LOL

enjoy your show and when you finish your kitchen, come clean mine!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Loved the hats. I think the first one will be best as I am working with self-patterning yarn. TYVM



citynenanyc said:


> Alberta,
> 
> Here are a few hat patterns that so cute for babies...
> 
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well girl, you sent the yarn UPS. Got it today. Love it. Think I will just do cocoons and hats for future use. Then when I hear of a new baby coming I have a gift. In fact now that I think of it I know a young girl who just had a new baby. Her husband took his own life when she was about 4 months along. Wouldn't she be a candidate for a cocoon and cap? I think so.



Barbara Ann said:


> Howdy everyone! Busy busy morning.
> 
> Alberta! The hat is coming out great! The "kid" is going to love it!! I have no idea how to do any fair isle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

OMG I have nail fungus ads..Gross!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I would really like yarn ads. So I could buy some yarn


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

What a great thought. Just don't put names on clothing. Gives the bad guys an edge. "Hello Lois, your mommy sent me to get you"



knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Alberta, if you want to try your hand at knitting charts, I know a great website where you can generate and print graph paper to your exact knitting gauge. Just knit a swatch and measure your exact stitch and row gauge. Then plug those numbers into the boxes on this site and hit "create". When the graph paper comes up you can print as many sheets of it as you need. It's fabulous.
> ...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, glad you like the yarn. 
Nina, you should get your package tomorrow.

Bitsey...hello darling!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, I might be all wrong, but a yarn cosy is like a slip on to keep your yarn from unwinding from the outside as you pull from the inside. Maybe??



knittingneedles said:


> And another question totally unrelated to what we are talking about..
> 
> do you guys see the Knit cozies running around??? WTH is a knit cozy and why would you want to put your skein of yarn in a cozy?? does it get chilled?? I don't get this whole cozy thing anyway.. except maybe a tea cozy to keep the pot warm... but eggs? and now yarn??? What's that about?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits, where do you want to buy yarn?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, you are so right about the name on the blanket!!!

I will tell my daughter about that..

The baby lives in Israel and they really don't have alot of kidnappings there... (actually none, except soldiers!) 

If we type yarn yarn yarn.. will ads pop up for yarn??? then bits will be happy????


YARN YARN YARN YARN YARN YARN!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I couldn't stay away.. If you all are online at the same time how can I stay away? so I watch and knit for 5 minutes take a break check you guys out and then go back for another 5 minutes....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So a yarn cozy is something you need to knit for your knit??

Does't that sound a bit ridiculous? 

Like an egg cozy?? what do you do with that??

the only time I think an egg cozy would work.. is if you own a very expensive Bed and Breakfast and you want to impress your guests.. so you wrap the boiled eggs in cozies...

can you imagine???????????? a bowl of soft boiled eggs all in sweaters???? how kooky is that??? what if one broke?? now that would be a mess!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nina, Fireball Dave does egg cosies for every occasions. Why wouldn't his patterns work on our hats, etc. There must be a place for simple graphs. I really have enjoyed doing the hat, but do need more practice. Also think the URL I got here today I could likely make up simple patterns. I am not ready to quit learning yet!!



knittingneedles said:


> So a yarn cozy is something you need to knit for your knit??
> 
> Does't that sound a bit ridiculous?
> 
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't stop laughing. The mind picture. Oooooh!!



knittingneedles said:


> So a yarn cozy is something you need to knit for your knit??
> 
> Does't that sound a bit ridiculous?
> 
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well Nina, Yarn, Yarn, Yarn worked. Sort of!! Michael,s has a 50% off coupon.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I half packed my swap box today...

well i tried!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG! are you sending a cat???!!! LOL
Poor kitty!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a great pix!!!!! Love the putty cat in the box!!! Hope the swap buddy isn't allergic to cats!!!! otherwise you are sending an extra present!!!!! 

Great pix....


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Im going to replace the box now lol.it was sat in front of my knitting area and he decided he wanted to be posted too!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> OH Bonnie! And everyone too... lol I forgot to share......
> 
> Last night we went to Target, and you know Mia just LOOOOVES her Kat that Auntie Bonnie sent. She takes her everywhere. So when we got to Target, we were leaving the car... she screamed SO loud it was piercing!! I said OMG what happened, i thought she was hurt!
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, our mini-chick is one major Drama Queen, isn't she? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Where's Bits? I'm getting ads for Sundara Yarn. Whatever that is!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, how did Sophie do on her "run"?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Alberta, if you want to try your hand at knitting charts, I know a great website where you can generate and print graph paper to your exact knitting gauge. Just knit a swatch and measure your exact stitch and row gauge. Then plug those numbers into the boxes on this site and hit "create". When the graph paper comes up you can print as many sheets of it as you need. It's fabulous.
> ...


Yeah, make a chart to gauge if you want it knitted in. There are other ways, like duplicate stitch (yuck!) and embroidery. But to knit it you need a chart to follow. It will be colorwork like what Alberta was doing on the hat.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> And another question totally unrelated to what we are talking about..
> 
> do you guys see the Knit cozies running around??? WTH is a knit cozy and why would you want to put your skein of yarn in a cozy?? does it get chilled?? I don't get this whole cozy thing anyway.. except maybe a tea cozy to keep the pot warm... but eggs? and now yarn??? What's that about?


Cozies were invented by bored newbie knitters who didn't want to commit to a big project, so they had to find silly little ones to fill up their time with. Hence the coffee cup cozy, the apple cozy, etc. These are embraced by those with too much cutesey hormone.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Actually I think cozies were the brainchild of teen knitters.

(Let's bash teens some more...yeah.)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> Well I half packed my swap box today...
> 
> well i tried!


Send the kitty!! :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie, how did Sophie do on her "run"?


Sophie will not be my running mate. We don't get many cars on our road, but when there was one, she freaked out and wrapped herself round and round me, tying me up. I had to make her sit, and the hair was all up on her haunches. She couldn't handle strange dogs barking at her, either. What a little wimp.

So we came back and went for a long walk into the woods, off leash... I scarcely saw her, except when she'd cross the path going 90 miles an hour. She was in her glory in the woods, running after everything. She walked out chest deep into the stinky pond, so now I have to give her a bath, but she hasn't shown up yet. Still exploring. Sheesh, this is an extremely high energy dog.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I finished putting the border on the quilt top. Below is a picture of the top only, stretched out on the kitchen floor. The colors look horrible in the picture. All that pink is actually oranges, and the quilt looks primarily green. I hate that about digital cameras...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Now I'm going to wash the dog, put her up, and go shopping!

Later, Chicks...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I like that, is this one of the ones that has the civil war prints? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, I am here...I buy yarn wherever I see it. Why?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi dissi, your kitty is cute! and sewbiz, i like your quilt. i see nothing wrong with those colors. you sure have a lot of patience with piecing different prints together. i know your using your sewing machine but i would never have that kind of patience. although my sister can't believe all the patience i have with cross stitching landscapes.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

because you mentioned ads for yarn so you could shop! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie the quilt is beautiful. I'm always amazed at stuff like that. Nothing I can/want to get into. But do admire it. I would not have the patients for it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, I was trying to change what the ads were saying. Stopped working on tote and went to neighbor's house and we knitted for an hour and then came back. It is freezing outside. It is going down to 28 tonight. At least it stopped raining. I should have made a pot of soup, but maybe tomorrow. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I like that, is this one of the ones that has the civil war prints? Bits


Hi Bits, 
No, no civil war prints. This one is all moderns-- extremely modern, in both fabric and style. I lean towards those.

The Civil War one is for Luke and is in reds and navy blues, with beige stars in the middle. I just finished all the blocks and will show you when I get it sewn together into a top. I had to stop that one and get back on this one because it's got to be shipped to England in time for Christmas.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie the quilt is beautiful. I'm always amazed at stuff like that. Nothing I can/want to get into. But do admire it. I would not have the patients for it.


Aha! That's what people always say about knitting! :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi dissi, your kitty is cute! and sewbiz, i like your quilt. i see nothing wrong with those colors. you sure have a lot of patience with piecing different prints together. i know your using your sewing machine but i would never have that kind of patience. although my sister can't believe all the patience i have with cross stitching landscapes.


It isn't patience, it's interest. Who has patience for anything they aren't interested in, right?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

One of my stops this afternoon is to pick up my Bernina. It's allegedly been fixed... we shall see. If he did actually get the tension working right, I will be able to free motion quilt on it. I can do swirlys on my borders.

Also got to re-knit the hat I made Luke for his birthday, so I'll be picking up a ball of yarn for that. It came out a little bit small so I'm just going to give it away and knit another one for Luke.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the quilt.. but love most quilts.. and you definitely are a master quilter!!!!! 

One day, I will commission you to make me one!!! one day... need lots of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ first!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

tonight is our Landlord meeting :-( I'm getting bored at these meetings. Yes, I'm taking my knitting. Wish they had wifi there, I'd take you all with me! But I will sit and knit while the speakers speak and put me to sleep!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> tonight is our Landlord meeting :-( I'm getting bored at these meetings. Yes, I'm taking my knitting. Wish they had wifi there, I'd take you all with me! But I will sit and knit while the speakers speak and put me to sleep!!


tell us why you have to go to all of them??


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Everyone!!
What have I missed!!??

I'm been busier than a cat covering it up!!
Hope everybody's doing well!!

Myra


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it's a monthly thing. Not during the summer. But Sept - June. It's with the Community police, officiers of the housing court, a few attorneys. They all give advise (free) on how to handle different situations as a landlord. The laws are so much in favor of the tenants here in Mass. I have to admit, I've learned a lot since we started going to these meetings. Just sometimes it's the same over and over. But we do get a chance to socialize with the other landlords and participants.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Myra!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am sorry Sewbiz, took a second look at the quilt top and yes it is modern. Sometimes, I just need to take more time when looking at these things. I love quilts but I am so sorry, I cannot get into it. No interest. Bits

Hey Myra, sorry did not mean to be rude.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Has anybody read books by Maggie Sefton? Read about her on another thread. Am going to look her up in library. She writes mysteries with a knitting plot.


Hi I've read them all except the latest as I am waiying for the soft cover as it is cheaper or I may get ther ebook version.
They are a little predictable but they are a nice light read.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I am sorry Sewbiz, took a second look at the quilt top and yes it is modern. Sometimes, I just need to take more time when looking at these things. I love quilts but I am so sorry, I cannot get into it. No interest. Bits
> 
> Hey Myra, sorry did not mean to be rude.


awww... We're family.. that's not rude!! you gotta jump in where you fit in!! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

They look really nice. But what About your fingers....don't they get cold? Mine do. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Love the quilt Sewbiz the material is so lovely... gotta go to work, Morning all ! sorry that is all backwards...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning Tracy! Have a great day!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Myra, welcome back.. cool looking fingerless!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, how's Mom's shawl coming? any new pics?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Myra, we always miss you when you are not around. Love the gloves. I saw a pair where there was another part that folded up over the fingers. Neat. Welcome back.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks everybody!

Bitsey, My fingers get cold. But I keep regular gloves for then . I use these for typing, texting, driving.. that sort of thing. They are very popular with younger kids now.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have seen them alot. I just didn't know anyone that actually wore them. I saw some that had ruffles on the edge...they were kind of cute.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Im looking for an entrelac version of the fingerless glove have the scarf completed....xmas present, unless i dont find a pattern then they will wait for the young ladies birthday in february


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Love my mom... so I am talking to her this morning.. and she tells me... oh by the way, the shawl will be nice over a suit.. just draped.. i told her, i thought you wanted a ruana.. that goes over your shoulders.. so she said no.. just a shawl.. well just a shawl would have been finished ages ago.. I told her, well I am not ripping it out now!!! UGH... MOTHERS!!!! cant live with them, cant live without them!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

dissi said:


> Im looking for an entrelac version of the fingerless glove have the scarf completed....xmas present, unless i dont find a pattern then they will wait for the young ladies birthday in february


http://beadknitterpatterns.blogspot.com/2011/04/rainbow-for-my-hand.html

http://www.keepandshare.com/doc/2065688/diamondfingerless-pdf-july-13-2010-11-18-pm-1-1-meg?da=y


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I have seen them alot. I just didn't know anyone that actually wore them. I saw some that had ruffles on the edge...they were kind of cute.


I wear them often.. they work great driving too.. they end up keeping my fingers warmish since my hand are warm.. but you can make a flap for them to turn them into mittens and that is easy to do.. its called perpendicular knitting...and there are some great youtube tutorials about it...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

not to change the subject but I was just thinking about our Resort Swap. And I can not wait for us all to receive our packages and reveal them! It's gonna be so much fun. NO, i have not yet received one, but so excited!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I havent received it yet either!!! boo hoo.. can't wait.. itching really!!!! oh sorry.. that's fleas!!! Nah, just kidding...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok Chicks with Sticks, I'm outta here! Got to go home and feed my critters. Will get dinner at the meeting for Mike and I. At least I don't have to cook or clean up. I'm praying the meeting will be quick. See you when I get home! xoxoxox


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

When I waited for my UPS to get here today, I thought it might have been my swap. It was my yarn that Barb had picked up and sent it to me. Of course I was thrilled. Maybe Christmas is too long to wait. We are like little kids.



Barbara Ann said:


> not to change the subject but I was just thinking about our Resort Swap. And I can not wait for us all to receive our packages and reveal them! It's gonna be so much fun. NO, i have not yet received one, but so excited!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I made the last post around 4:45, and here it is 5:30. No new posts. Well, I will be gone for a few hours, and will say hello when I get back. Have a good evening.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi alberta, nice to hear from you. i just got done cooking dinner & cleaning the dishes. (there weren't that many) and now i'm going to relax and knit. these days are going so fast for me. i really like your hat. i copied that pattern too for a future project, along with the owl hat pattern too.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i will mail off my "resort" package out next week sometime.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well all you ladies that haven't mailed out your packages... You know who you are!!!!

And all the ladies that got their packages, know who you are..

maybe next week, we should starting saying whether we received our packages or not.. DO NOT GIVE OUT NAMES or show pix.. just that you have received it.. so that we can get a head count.. and once everyone has gotten it. .we can decide on a day where we will share??? How does that sound????


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, okay, i'm going to mail my package off sometime next week before thanksgiving day. i wonder how "black friday" will be in joann's.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maryrose, when I worked part-time at Joanns(15% discount) the day started at 5 am. It was crazy at the cutting counter...fleece was discounted heavily. I was wicked when I worked there...employees would put things in the back of the store waiting for them to be discounted to 75% off plus you got your 15...We got away with murder. Shame on us. But it was fun..had my own hours ..Tuesday and Thursday 10am to 3 PM. Loved it..I was the only one that sewed. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maryrose, just want to say we had a very easy going manager. Most managers are not like that. Bits

I quess everyone else is at dinner. Well, tomorrow I put my tote together then the weekend work on my sock and finish. Later, Chicklets.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, wow! you worked at joann's. yes, i'd imagine how crowded it was. i wonder what it will be like this yr.? i don't believe the young ladies who work cutting material sew themselves. in the US alone, i wonder how many many people knit, crochet, or sew?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i'll be mailing my resort package on monday. i have it practically ready to go.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

well goodnite ladies. i've got knitting & crocheting to do. to me, the days are going too fast. i hope you all have a nice & peaceful evening.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Goodnight Maryrose, have a wonderful evening. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Look what Tania sent me!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Barb, that is beautiful. I know you will enjoy using them. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am baaaack!! What a beautiful collection. She is a talented girl. Tomorrow when I go shopping I will get the final item for my swap box. Then off to mail. It will either go tomorrow or Saturday. Then the excitement of waiting.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I got Tania's little gift in the mail today, well tonight as I just got the mail after our meeting. I was so excited.

Tania, thank you so much Muchacha! (spelling!) I absolutely love them!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am doing the decreases on the skull cap and don't know what pm* is. The line reads K1, SSK, Knit 15, K2tog, pm* repeat 3 more times(72 stitches)
Can anyone tell me what the pm* is? Thanks!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

pm means to place marker. So each time you do a 
k1, ssk, knit 15, k2tog, you place marker, then do the k1, ssk, knit 15, k2tog, and place another marker.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta I hope I explained that clearly for you.

I'm going to bed. No time to knit tonight :-(
Getting up early tomorrow to get kiddies off for school. Hospital moved Karen to a Rehab today. Still no answers, but she is doing better after the heavy duty pain killers for her back and the stronger antibiotics. She's going to have therapy for her back (which could be hurting due to the loss of the leg) but no one has confirmed anything. I think they are all retards!!! sorry, just frustrating.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes BA I understand now. Thank you so much, Get some sleep my friend you are really pushing it right now. Belize, take me away!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

i love those sts holders.. How good is Tania?????!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tania is so talented. The stitch markers are so nice. So Nina, what's up at your house?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, the stitch markers are nice. tania did a nice job making them. it's also nice having your name on it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicklets, I am heading to my chair and then to bed. I will chat in the am briefly before my errands. Goodnight and sweet dreams. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya!! You're Verrrry welcome!! 

I'm happy you like them! YAY! 




Thank you everyone for the awesome compliments! WOOHOO!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tania, Just don't forget how to knit while you are being so creative.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG Never Alberta! I am definitely hooked! lol

I am a bit upset with myself... I left my main work in progress at work!! Holy Cow! Was I going through withdrawals! But..... Thank goodness for other WIPs


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I went to go get the last thing for my swap. Will mail Monday  

Oh Goody! We're getting closer and closer!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i know, the days are going so fast! unbelievable!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Incredibly fast! I can't believe 2011 is almost over...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maryrose and Tania, yes 2011 is flying by, but it has been a great year as I met everyone here. Thank you 2011!! Great!! I answer and you 2 have gone to bed, or something. Nighty night.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm here, but I'm going to bed. Night night time! 

Smooches!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

U-2


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

goodnite tania & alberta


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Love the quilt.. but love most quilts.. and you definitely are a master quilter!!!!!
> 
> One day, I will commission you to make me one!!! one day... need lots of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ first!!!


No kidding. So much WORK and I've just figured out I have about $100 in material in it, easily. By the time I get it quilted, I'll have another $15 in thread in it, too. Not cheap!

That chocolate deco fabric that your bag is made of is in this quilt. Did you spot it? The inner border is that, plus some of the blocks.

And thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I am sorry Sewbiz, took a second look at the quilt top and yes it is modern. Sometimes, I just need to take more time when looking at these things. I love quilts but I am so sorry, I cannot get into it. No interest. Bits


Don't be sorry. We all have our interests and disinterests... I probably shouldn't be showing them here, anyway. I only really started quilting less than two years ago, since I got laid off from my job as cheerleading uniform manufacturer. I find it so much more relaxing than any other sewing I could be doing. Plus it's so much fun to piece them on my vintage sewing machines. Just wish it wasn't such an expensive hobby...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry Sewbiz, took a second look at the quilt top and yes it is modern. Sometimes, I just need to take more time when looking at these things. I love quilts but I am so sorry, I cannot get into it. No interest. Bits
> ...


Hey Myra, good to hear from you! Cute gloves. Are you making those for Christmas?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Love the quilt Sewbiz the material is so lovely... gotta go to work, Morning all ! sorry that is all backwards...


Thanks, Tracy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> Im looking for an entrelac version of the fingerless glove have the scarf completed....xmas present, unless i dont find a pattern then they will wait for the young ladies birthday in february


Hi Dissi,

I know I just saw an entrelac sock pattern somewhere recently. You could use that for your fingerless mitts. Just work the leg portion and that could be your glove. I'll try to find the link for you...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> dissi said:
> 
> 
> > Im looking for an entrelac version of the fingerless glove have the scarf completed....xmas present, unless i dont find a pattern then they will wait for the young ladies birthday in february
> ...


I see Nina beat me to it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> not to change the subject but I was just thinking about our Resort Swap. And I can not wait for us all to receive our packages and reveal them! It's gonna be so much fun. NO, i have not yet received one, but so excited!





knittingneedles said:


> I havent received it yet either!!! boo hoo.. can't wait.. itching really!!!! oh sorry.. that's fleas!!! Nah, just kidding...


Well, since we said we were mailing at the end of Nov., why would you guys be expecting your boxes now? :shock:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> well all you ladies that haven't mailed out your packages... You know who you are!!!!
> 
> And all the ladies that got their packages, know who you are..
> 
> maybe next week, we should starting saying whether we received our packages or not.. DO NOT GIVE OUT NAMES or show pix.. just that you have received it.. so that we can get a head count.. and once everyone has gotten it. .we can decide on a day where we will share??? How does that sound????


It sounds good but next week is too early. I know for a fact that some boxes will not arrive for a couple of weeks yet. That was what we originally planned-- mid Dec, for Christmas. People who are making things, or shipping internationally, can't just advance the timetable this late in the game.

All good things are worth waiting for... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, okay, i'm going to mail my package off sometime next week before thanksgiving day. i wonder how "black friday" will be in joann's.


I'm not going anywhere on Black Friday. Traffic is bad enough on regular days!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Look what Tania sent me!


Woo hoo... nice markers, Tania! Barb will enjoy them.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Alberta I hope I explained that clearly for you.
> 
> I'm going to bed. No time to knit tonight :-(
> Getting up early tomorrow to get kiddies off for school. Hospital moved Karen to a Rehab today. Still no answers, but she is doing better after the heavy duty pain killers for her back and the stronger antibiotics. She's going to have therapy for her back (which could be hurting due to the loss of the leg) but no one has confirmed anything. I think they are all retards!!! sorry, just frustrating.


So sorry... that is frustrating. I hope at the rehab she finds someone who will genuinely take an interest in helping her and do her some good.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Dissi, here is another entrelac glove pattern. I think it's different from the ones Nina found:
http://******************************/2011/06/entrelac-gloves-by-julie-browne.html

And this is the sock I found last night:
http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2009/01/30/entrelac-tips-and-a-free-entrelac-scarf-pattern.aspx


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well here I am talking to myself again. Dissi shows as "online" but probably just left her browser open here. I hope all of you are sleeping peacefully...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I have my own page! Page 835 is ALL MINE!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So it is...

I just finished watching a fantastic movie..

One day..

of course, it's a chick flick and make sure you get the tissues out... 

Anne Hathaway.... 

Very sweet, sad, joyful.. all rolled into one


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha Ha messed up you private page, bonnie!!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bonnie thats my goal sometimes when I am here by myself I am tempted to just fill a couple of pages for you all to read lol...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Well after a really horrid day I have finally relaxed!!! I started out tired because I stayed up to late and only got 5 hours sleep then the day went down hill from there, I was rushing around trying to get my job done getting behind then when my grocery order came in the delivery person lost two crates groceries that smashed on the floor breaking open jars of pasta sauce, yoghurt and eggs all mixed together I had to wash half the groceries before putting them away then the washing up backed up and it was down hill again from there.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I did get my swap parcel sent off today! so tonight it is winging it's way north.... should take up to 10 working days but this time of year it could be longer, so hope fully in about 2 weeks it should be there plenty of time for christmas.I had fun shopping for my special swap person.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I got Tania's little gift in the mail today, well tonight as I just got the mail after our meeting. I was so excited.
> 
> Tania, thank you so much Muchacha! (spelling!) I absolutely love them!!


Looks like you have been having fun making the stitch markers Tania e njoy using them Barb!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> pm means to place marker. So each time you do a
> k1, ssk, knit 15, k2tog, you place marker, then do the k1, ssk, knit 15, k2tog, and place another marker.


Your beanie is looking great Alberta.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Good morning all~
Tracy, I'm sorry you are having such a rough day, hopefully it gets better from here~
Alberta, the hat looks wonderful! Youare doing such a great job.
Bonnie, the quilt is gorgeous! I'm another that loves them, but just can't seem to find the "go to" to get a large one done.
City, love the stitch markers!
So some really good news here. we sold our small little rent house yesterday. We only listed it three days ago, and we ended up getting 5 offers on it. Very nice!
In this market we were pleasently surprised it went that fast.
I finally managed to get my shawl finished! I'll be washing and blocking today, and will post a pic either this evening or tomorrow morning. I'm casting on a bed jacket for Mom this afternoon.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > not to change the subject but I was just thinking about our Resort Swap. And I can not wait for us all to receive our packages and reveal them! It's gonna be so much fun. NO, i have not yet received one, but so excited!
> ...


I'm not expecting them yet. I'm just excited like a little kid waiting for Santa!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Any more news on Karen?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all.... Had a basketball game last nite... Took my knitting, and was entertained by the dad sitting behind me ... He got so caught up in watching me knit without looking at my wip... Then he asked dozens of questions


He's a farmer, so when I started talking fibers it got really interesting

Thank goodness I didn't drop a stitch, lol... I would have so disappointed him


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

not yet, heading to her house to get kids off for school.

Checking later!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Keep us posted, I'm sending good thoughts!
Morning Southern!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Praying still... Morning deb... Pop in and out during the day... Now I am waiting for the windshield to clear


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll be hit or miss today myself. Need to make 10 dozen cupcakes to take to the nursing home tomorrow. They are having thier Thanksgiving dinner with all the families.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

So I am still planning to go to Handworks ... Now that I have the right Saturday, lol

Works out well as I need a ME day to GET AWAY more this week than last

Maybe I will luck up and win a door prize this year


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Deb ... Hope your cupcakes turn out... Such a great thing you are doing... Just think how many treats the ladies there labored over in their lives to make a holiday for someone else


Trace....you and I could trade stories for hours... I feel like my school has a permanent full moon hanging over it right now! But this is kinda the norm before a holiday....

Here I go... Into the fray, lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning Chicklets, showered and getting ready for face and hair. Have to wandeer out of doors today..brrr very cold out. Pick up an extra Christmas tree, and a couple of other items. then back home. Check in later chicks. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ha Ha messed up you private page, bonnie!!!!!


You sure did! It was already so long I was sure it would turn over...

What was the name of the movie? Was it One Day?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


The anticipation is fun too! Speculating... My swap pal will never be expecting what is in her box.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> So I am still planning to go to Handworks ... Now that I have the right Saturday, lol
> 
> Works out well as I need a ME day to GET AWAY more this week than last
> 
> Maybe I will luck up and win a door prize this year


Have fun. Once I won... (drumroll).... a kid's hair bow!  Each booth donates an item and I lucked out and won from the hairbow booth. Gave it to a little girl at church.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So, Good Morning!!

I'm trying a new class at the gym this morning-- ZUMBA. I'm sure you've heard of it, Latin dance moves as exercise. This one ought to be fun, for a change... Music and dancing-- how could it not be fun?

Bitsey you remind me next week I'll be looking for a tree, too. I love real trees for the smell. Can't give them up. But I do hate spending so much money that is just going to burn in a couple of weeks. THey are upwards of $50-60 here... But I'd rather have a real tree than any gifts.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Why can't you use an artificial tree with real greens for trim around the house? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

The Zumba class sounds like fun. That is one I would actually try! And I'm not a fan of "exercise!" Not intentional exercise. LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We have always gotten a real tree too. But no tree this year. Maybe find a small palm tree to decorate.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Why can't you use an artificial tree with real greens for trim around the house? Bits


I prefer real... the smell filling the house... smells like Christmas!

Oh, just dawned on me what you were saying-- real greens for the smell. I'd still rather look at a real tree than a fake one. The ugliest real tree is better to me than a fake. I'm just weird that way...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:wink: shhhhhh, everyone is taking a nap!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Love real trees ... But son and nephew both get horribly sick when exposed due to allergies

Love to buy cinnamon brooms or pine cones at christmas... But did you know that cinnamon is an aphrodisiac smell to the male brain (brain research prof dev course)

So be careful when making cinnamon rolls, ladies, lol

And don't let your teens smell them the morning of a big test... They won't be able to concentrate on their work


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbiz... I bet you made her day... Kidz remember stuff like that


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello everyone! 

It's been so busy here for a Friday! Wanted to check in and say hi!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha messed up you private page, bonnie!!!!!
> ...


Good Morning all, Bon the movie is called "One Day".
I think I figured out the shawl.. now all I want is for it to be over!!

Now my daughter just ordered something else .. she wants a baby blanket, hat and booties for her best friends baby... Can I say no????

Sorry to everyone who had a miserable day yesterday..

Hopefully today will be better...

Yes, the anticipation is killing me!! About the swap...

I can't wait... 1. to see who I got it from 2. what's in it!!! how fun.. just like Barbara (I think it was Barbara) Christmas.... and since I never get Christmas presents this is a biggie for me!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, just try to find out when she wants it for... maybe it can wait til after the holidays. There are some really quick mary janes you can knit up in one night. 

(here's a funny!! i just tried to type "night" just above... but instead of typing it the right way, I originally wrote "knite" LMAO!!!)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I do stuff like that all the time... My fingers type whats in my head and not what I want to type...

Mary Janes.. good idea... and adorable too... 

AND it will wait until after the holidays... 

I will have to make the booties fit a one year old!!! lol....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

a one year old??? She can't wear those... she's starting to walk and will bust her behind the moment she stands up.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree with Tania. Make a hat and matching SOCKS!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

by the way Tania, my new stitch marker looks so cute on the sock I'm working on! So much fun!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I'm getting a complex. Everytime I post, everyone runs away :-(


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm back Barbara  for a little bit at least.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Don't get a complex. We were getting out decorations for Christmas. Had to get the outside trees out and staked outside. That is all today. Tomorrow...bring down the Santas. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey, you are Christmas crazy! I love it!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey, you are Christmas crazy! I love it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, Bitsey and Nina, have a question for you. I love hammantash (spelling). Do either of you make them?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I love Christmas! It's so pretty. 

Nina, I'm glad you don't mind Christmas stuff even though you don't practice.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No I don't..could look up the recipe...puff pastry, I think. You like poppy seed or prune?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And you too Bitsey! I forget


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, found the recipe It is Hamantachen. No it is not puff pastry. Ok, you can do a regular dough or an almond dough. It is a long recipe. If you want it let me know. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Love to buy cinnamon brooms or pine cones at christmas... But did you know that cinnamon is an aphrodisiac smell to the male brain (brain research prof dev course)


... or maybe your pervert professor just liked cinnamon! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey, you are Christmas crazy! I love it!


She's a regular Betty Lou Who... (or maybe Martha May Who).


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, found the recipe It is Hamantachen. No it is not puff pastry. Ok, you can do a regular dough or an almond dough. It is a long recipe. If you want it let me know. Bits


It's a long recipe? As in hard? If it's hard I won't do it. I'm not much of a baker.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Bitsey, you are Christmas crazy! I love it!
> ...


Martha May! For sure!
Hey Bits, do you have a powered gun to put your lights up???? :XD:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Since I won't be around for Christmas, I will be the Grinch!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Although I have purchased and wrapped and packed gifts for those three children in Caye Caulker.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, found the recipe It is Hamantachen. No it is not puff pastry. Ok, you can do a regular dough or an almond dough. It is a long recipe. If you want it let me know. Bits


I got an easy recipe..

This past Purim I actually taught a cooking class on Hamantashen... I will get it for you in a minute...

sorry i was out...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I love Christmas.. I think all us Jews love Christmas even if we don't say it..

When I was a little girl, my mom and I would go into the City and go to the Christmas show are Rockefeller Center every year and go window shopping to see the amazing Christmas windows in all the department stores... I love it..

Bits goes all out too.. I bet its her jewish heritage coming out!!!! lol...

Tania, I got your package.. what's the wool for???? I really have my work cut out for me!!! 

Saw the hat, will add it to my package I want to send out to them next week, hopefully it will get there before Christmas... I am sending it directly to Afghanistan.. so that will be cool.. 

Bits I love the card you wrote and will add it to the package.. It's beautiful... 

Bonnie, I have done Zumba.. the hardest thing I found was memorizing the steps.. most of the time I just had fun with it.. since the music is great!!! and it's all about moving right???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


First she'll bring down the Santas and then she'll get out her electric light machine gun!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Zumba Gold was much too toned down for me. It wasn't even a workout. My seniors were in there, same Silver Sneaker crowd, and they could do a lot MORE. They were even saying they wished it was longer. The teacher was great and did a good job, just not enough. We are going to talk to her. As for me, I think I need the regular Zumba if I'm not going to waste my time, but the only classes we have now are at 5:30am-- NO WAY, JOSE! If we can just get the Zumba Gold teacher to rev it up a bit, and make it longer, it might be fun to go to. Just to hang with my ladies, if nothing else... oh, and one of my men goes, too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I don't have to decorate my yard at all for Christmas. The deer don't care...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That Zumba sounds like fun.

Thank God it's Friday!!! Tomorrow is a day of cleaning, maybe some packing, definitely knitting!!!

At lunch I went to the dollar store across the street. They had skeins of Peaches and Cream yarn. Only a $1.00. So of course I grabbed some up in colors I don't have. Great for taking to Belize to make my "made in Belize" dish cloths!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, chicks with sticks, gonna get out of here.

Chat later~
xoxox


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Zumba Gold was much too toned down for me. It wasn't even a workout. My seniors were in there, same Silver Sneaker crowd, and they could do a lot MORE. They were even saying they wished it was longer. The teacher was great and did a good job, just not enough. We are going to talk to her. As for me, I think I need the regular Zumba if I'm not going to waste my time, but the only classes we have now are at 5:30am-- NO WAY, JOSE! If we can just get the Zumba Gold teacher to rev it up a bit, and make it longer, it might be fun to go to. Just to hang with my ladies, if nothing else... oh, and one of my men goes, too.


I went with a friend to zumba gold and it was sooooooooo slow.. but i wanted to see what the real fuss was about so I downloaded the real zumba from piratebay.. and on my God it was so different.. when I said the steps were hard to remember I was talking about the real zumba.. what a difference.. No way I could keep up with the tape even though the beginning teaches you the steps.. way too many to remember and way to fast to get it... so if you can keep up then you really are in good shape!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> That Zumba sounds like fun.
> 
> Thank God it's Friday!!! Tomorrow is a day of cleaning, maybe some packing, definitely knitting!!!
> 
> At lunch I went to the dollar store across the street. They had skeins of Peaches and Cream yarn. Only a $1.00. So of course I grabbed some up in colors I don't have. Great for taking to Belize to make my "made in Belize" dish cloths!


Cool... I'll have to check mine too. Everywhere there's a Walmart, there's a Dollar Store too. So... lots of them.

You never see that yarn for $1 anymore, while the price of cotton is up.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I know, I might go back tomorrow and get some more. Can't hurt to have it in my stash!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i hope everyone is okay. nothing new here. just finishing up some knitting projects among cooking dinner. i don't know if you ladies like this meal, but i made "sheperd's pie for dinner. it's in the oven right now. (my son loves it) bitsey, i went to joann's this morning. i bought 1 wine, 1 purple of the jiffy yarn. it's on sale for $2.97. so i wanted to get at least 2 of them before the sale ends. i might need some more but i still have plenty to use up yet.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hello everyone I had great plans to get here earlier and even set the alarm but 5 minutes after I woke up my Aunty( My mum's best friend) called and I haven't seen her since last christmas as she has been travelling all around the outback of Australia for 4 months so we just chatted for the last 2 hours.
Zumba looks like so much fun I want to give it a go as I had to stop my dance classes last year just before I had my surgery and miss it but the jazz classes were getting a bit boring. A funny thing some ladies have been doing Zumba at the centres with the children and injuring their backs so it is no longer allowed. So be careful you can hurt yourself lol.
I make shepards pie all the time Maryrose Matt loves it as do the kids at work.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think everyone loves Christmas because it has that community feel and everyone wants to see the good in everything ( although it can bring out the worst)

Here is a poem that I print up and attach to a small bag of oats and glitter ( you could use anything I have used Guinea pig food before)and give to the Neighbours children, we also do it at the centre. They sprinkle it outside before going to bed Christmas eve, I have some little ones who ask me for it every year...Just thought I would share a bit of my Christmas with you.


REINDEER FOOD!

Make a wish and
Close your eyes
tight
Then sprinkle on
Your lawn at
night
As Santas Reindeer
Fly and roam
This food will
Guide them
To your home!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry double post!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Wow I scared everyone away!! I will go shower promose!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What an adorable idea for kids to do...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just want to say the recipe is not hard...just long to type. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

They love it! my friends little boy thought I had forgot as I hadn't seen him til nearly christmas eve, he was very relieved to recieve it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Chicks with Sticks. 

I make Shepherds pie too. Mike and Poppy are big fans. 
Tracy, when the kids were little, we did same with the reindeer food out on the front lawn. So cute to watch the kids put it out there. Then not only did we have to leave cookies for Santa, we had to leave carrot and celery sticks for the reindeer. LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann, what dollar store had the yarn for 1 dollar. We have 3 here. 
Dollar General
Family Dollar
Dollar Tree
Dollar Tree has everything for 1 dollar. Nothing higher. That was where I was going to try to get the reading glasses for Belize.....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi trasara ... I have given the same poem and food to my youngest clients... I give the older ones snowman poop( hot cocoa mixwith marshmallows in little bags


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, will type in the recipe tomorrow, do you want the regular dough or the almond dough? Let me know, I will put on my typing fingers tomorrow. This room is not very bright at night. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Barbara Ann, what dollar store had the yarn for 1 dollar. We have 3 here.
> Dollar General
> Family Dollar
> Dollar Tree
> Dollar Tree has everything for 1 dollar. Nothing higher. That was where I was going to try to get the reading glasses for Belize.....


It was the Dollar Tree. And the one here also has the reading glasses.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, oh that is funny! i never heard of that one! that reminds me, i'm going to make a cup of hot cocoa later while i'm knitting and crocheting. bitsey, what's the dough for? sounds good.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is for a pastry.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits, how's the tote coming along?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks. Plan to go there tomorrow and will send them to the right address. I am glad the other Barb is honest. She could have just cashed it.



Barbara Ann said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann, what dollar store had the yarn for 1 dollar. We have 3 here.
> ...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, will work on tote tomorrow...today was spent shopping and dragging out the Christmas stuff, and fixing lights that were out on one of the outdoor trees. I live for thos moments. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

that's one part I don't like. Trying to figure out which light is out that makes the whole strand go out!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know it's enough to make you want to take a baseball bat and beat the thing. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I know it's enough to make you want to take a baseball bat and beat the thing. Bits


 :shock: :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey bits... Just don't get tangled, lol


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i like poppy seed and nut rolls. i'm not good at making them myself though.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maryrose tomorrow, when I have more energy, I will post the recipe on the forum.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't worry Bits, tomorrow is more than enough time. we are not running to the kitchen with our spatulas waiting to start mixing!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't even know if I can make these things. I love them, but like I said, I'm not a baker. I usually get them from the bakery, but they are expensive. $4.00 EACH


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

AND, I haven't found them locally in the Bakery. I either get them in NJ or NY


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok then, slow night at the resort. I'm going to go watch Grimm and work on my sock.

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

In the morning Chicklet. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I went with a friend to zumba gold and it was sooooooooo slow.. but i wanted to see what the real fuss was about so I downloaded the real zumba from piratebay.. and on my God it was so different.. when I said the steps were hard to remember I was talking about the real zumba.. what a difference.. No way I could keep up with the tape even though the beginning teaches you the steps.. way too many to remember and way to fast to get it... so if you can keep up then you really are in good shape!


Well, you really have to be a dancer to do it all and do it well... but you can just follow the leader even if you don't memorize everything. You'll be a move behind, worst case scenario... no big deal. But you just follow the teacher and enjoy the workout. The "gold" was kind of boring, even for my seniors.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I know.. I remember.. how slow it was and kinda stupid. .we basically shuffled... around..wasn't even doing the salsa!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I know it's enough to make you want to take a baseball bat and beat the thing. Bits


You're too much! That's exactly how it makes you feel, tho. :mrgreen:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

wow i didn't pick up my knitting once today.. that is a first in a long time.. 

are you still talking about the christmas lights??

Isn't christmas suppose to be about good cheer??? So dump the lights... and forgetaboutit!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Look what Tania made for me! So beautiful. I want to wear the "Bonnie" one on my sweater as a pin! I told her she needs to open an Etsy shop. (Or just set up shop in the Classifieds! LOL!) Look how pretty:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> wow i didn't pick up my knitting once today.. that is a first in a long time..
> 
> are you still talking about the christmas lights??
> 
> Isn't christmas suppose to be about good cheer??? So dump the lights... and forgetaboutit!!!!


Lights are cheerful, Nina. Except when they don't light up.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Alright, I got my quilt all sandwiched and pinned, ready to machine quilt. Looks like this might actually be a Christmas present in a few days.

I'm off to the couch. Me and Luke are on our 3rd night of Harry Potters... and I have his 2nd try hat to knit.

Goodnight chicks!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I know about the lights we use them for Sukkot where we build a hut to symbolize the 40 years but we decorate it with Christmas lights and we have the same messes u guys got.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok bits... 1 inch on the first sock... Still not loving it tho... I find dpns tedious... 

The yarn you sent is nice tho


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Look what Tania made for me! So beautiful. I want to wear the "Bonnie" one on my sweater as a pin! I told her she needs to open an Etsy shop. (Or just set up shop in the Classifieds! LOL!) Look how pretty:


Beautiful, how cool for u


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Really nice markers city


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Southern, that yarn will make a pattern. It shows you on the label for the color you have. I am doing magic loop. Could not get the hang of the dpns. 

Ok, Chicks, heading out to my chair and then to bed. In the morning chicklets. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I prefer the loop... Trying to follow pattern on the first pair... If I wrap my head around how to do them this way... Then I plan to switch to loop


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, nice stitch markers tania sent you. it's nice having the names on them. i bet your quilt will look nice. i better start my kitchen curtains.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i like christmas lights. i like the different colors, i also like the "all blue" lights too. it's peaceful looking at all blue lights. i have a artificial tree i put up. looks real, it's ever green color, 6 feet. i also will be susy putting that up next week.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, thank you for sharing the recipe. take your time.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Where is the recipe??? I didn't see it! hum... I missed something again???? story of my life!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, bitsey didn't put it on yet.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

oh you scared me.. every so often I miss something...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, how are you doing?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

fine thanks and you? isn't it late in PA?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

yes, it's 1:00 am. i'm going to sleep. you have a good sleep knittingneedles.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

you too..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya! I'm up late again  YES Ma'am! 

GOing to bed soon, had company... my cousin was here we were talking and practicing knitting and crochet.... she made out like a bandit!! Jeez........ gave her a tall ac moore bag full of goodies. 

Does anyone watch Grey's Anatomy?? What is wrong with them??? I nearly had 5 heart attacks! Grrrr! And I cried like a baby! :'(


Bonnie you're welcome!  I'm glad you like them! and i'm blushing! 

Hugs and Kisses!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I watched it.. also.. it was nuts. .wasnt it?? but i think it was the best one yet!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Evening ladies I have been out all day with the girls and went to a skincare/makeup party with my girlfriends it is a lovely relaxing Saturday although now I have to clean up the House.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Look what Tania made for me! So beautiful. I want to wear the "Bonnie" one on my sweater as a pin! I told her she needs to open an Etsy shop. (Or just set up shop in the Classifieds! LOL!) Look how pretty:


Very very nice, yes our Tania is talented. I'm so much enjoying my little gift from her too! Just loving it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hiya! I'm up late again  YES Ma'am!
> 
> GOing to bed soon, had company... my cousin was here we were talking and practicing knitting and crochet.... she made out like a bandit!! Jeez........ gave her a tall ac moore bag full of goodies.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen this weeks episode yet! Don't tell me! I'm planning on watching it today, it's in my DVR que!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy, I can't wait for you to get those Tootsie rolls! Wanna know what you and your girls think of them. I think they are YUMMY! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You know the one thing I do like about echos is that it makes you feel like someone is talking back to you. As long as you say nice things, the echo says nice things. Yup, echo is my friend. 

I'm going to the dollar store today and buy out their peaches and cream yarn. Like Bonnie said, won't find it any cheaper. In fact Walmart is up to $2.00 last time I was there to get it. So I will fill my stash, OMG, like I don't have a ton already. And when I went to AC Moore, they had the cotton in the mill end bin so I got two huge bags of it, Tania knows what I'm talking about. But I need it to make my hand made in Belize items!! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning all... Off to Handworks and then christmas shopping with two teens ... One of whom is still grounded from all but family and church activities... And still very mad about it...

But afraid to leave her home alone in this mood...

All prayers appreciated today

This week off is not looking too joyful right now


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barb... A stash of wash clothes is a good thing to have... No matter the country


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Angela, I will say a prayer, and maybe it will be a nicer day and week than expected.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

For you too... Praying constantly for Karen


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Regular dough:
4 cups of flour
2 tea baking powder
1/2 tea salt3 eggs
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup vegetable pil
Juice & zest of 1 whole orange & lemon(could leave out)
1 tea vanilla
sugar to prinkle over before baking

Glaze & sealer
1 egg beaten and diluted with 1 tea water and 1 table heavy cream

1) In a large bowl, sift flour, baking powderand salt...set aside.
2. In another bowl beat eggs until fluffy.
3. In a 3rd bowl, combine sugar, oil, orange & lemon juices, zests, aND VANILLA. Add this mixture to the eggs and blend well. Then add flour mixture and continue mixing until dough forms a ball and pulls away from sides of bowl. Turn out onto board and knead until it no longer sticks to your fingers.
4. Divide dough into 4 sections, using floured rolling pin roll out till 1/8 thickness
5. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Use a cutter to create 4 inch circles. Place a teaspoon of filling in center, fold and press dough to seal.use some of the egg glaze as your glue.. Then fold the bottom of the circle up to form a triangle leaving a little of the filling showing, brush with glaze and sprinkle with sugar Bake for 20 minutes until golden. Let cool before removing from baking sheet.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Now you have to tell me the fillings or do you all what both? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Regular dough:
> 4 cups of flour
> 2 tea baking powder
> 1/2 tea salt3 eggs
> ...


Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Now you have to tell me the fillings or do you all what both? Bits


I'm going to use pie filling or jams. although I've never had the poppy one you mentioned.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I've got a good start on my work for the day. Laundry is started and I've got one bathroom done! Trying to get a lot of it done before I go out and run errands and shop. I know when I get back I'm gonna want to just sit and knit!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I will give you both:

Prune: 1 cup of prunes
1/2 cup plum jam
2 tea lemon juice
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 tea finely grated lemon rind
1/4 tea orange exyract3/8 cup finel7y chopped pecans

Puree all ingredients except nuts in food processor. Transfer to bowl and add nuts

Poppy seed:
3/4 cup poppy seeds
3 table honey
1/4 cup brown sugar
2/3 cup dk. raisins chopped
2 tea grated lemon rind
1/2 cup of chopped pecans
1. Pour boiling water over poppy seeds and set aside - 15 mins. DrAin and grind them(in food processor with honey, brown sugar, raisins aqnd lemon..transfer to bowl and add nuts.

Courtesy of 2nd Ave. Deli. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good for you Barb, I am going to sew in the morning then in the afternoon work on decorations. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning chickies. What kind of exciting stuff is going on for you today? I plan to take some used books to the library, some donations for the thrift shop, look for some size 9 DPN's so I can do the skull cap, and whatever I can do that makes me happy. Likely finishing the hat, and working on a baby quilt. Just have to do the machine quilting, then the binding. But first my running around.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning Alberta. All I've got going today is cleaning and laundry. Of course I want to go over to the hospital to see Karen, then some shopping. Then home to sit my butt in my chair and knit!!

Busy busy busy. What cleaning I don't get to today will be done tomorrow. That's why God gave me Saturday and Sunday to get things done!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes but somewhere in there is supposed to be a day of rest. Forgot to mention a stop at the Dollar Tree to see if they all got yarn or just select stores. Does Karen seem to be doing better? I think the worst thing for her now would be depression. She has enough to deal with as it is. Did you get the cover finished for her leg. I actually saw patterns for just what she needs. I think that the hospital is too anxious to send her home before they actually do what she needs. JMHO!!



Barbara Ann said:


> Good morning Alberta. All I've got going today is cleaning and laundry. Of course I want to go over to the hospital to see Karen, then some shopping. Then home to sit my butt in my chair and knit!!
> 
> Busy busy busy. What cleaning I don't get to today will be done tomorrow. That's why God gave me Saturday and Sunday to get things done!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Ok bits... 1 inch on the first sock... Still not loving it tho... I find dpns tedious...
> 
> The yarn you sent is nice tho


It gets better!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> i like christmas lights. i like the different colors, i also like the "all blue" lights too. it's peaceful looking at all blue lights. i have a artificial tree i put up. looks real, it's ever green color, 6 feet. i also will be susy putting that up next week.


Dad used to decorate our house (the outside) with the big screw-in lights, all blue, every year. It was tons of work, but so pretty. He outlined the house and also put them all in the bushes that grew along the front of the house. Beautiful, and peaceful, as you said... Those lights lasted about three decades. They make things to tear up instantly these days. They only want them to outlive their warranty, then die. It's planned obsolescence...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Morning all... Off to Handworks and then christmas shopping with two teens ... One of whom is still grounded from all but family and church activities... And still very mad about it...
> 
> But afraid to leave her home alone in this mood...
> 
> ...


Praying for you... I had three teens at once and wouldn't do it again for all the money in the world. Thank goodness they have all come out of it alright. AND IT'S OVER>>> My youngest is now 22.

Hang tough. Maybe she will enjoy the day in spite of herself.

Yeah, sometimes you just wish you could lock them up! There ought to be teenager kennels, LOL... :lol:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I really miss the days when we decorated. Now I just go to town and enjoy other peoples decorations. I won't even put up a tree this year. No room in my apartment. You all could send pictures of your decorations for me to enjoy. TY in advance.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta, put alittle two foot tree on a table or footstool. I have little ones like that in the bedrooms with lights and they are nice. Makes you feel warm. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, I put that pastry recipe on the forum..it is back a couple of pages. Enjoy


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I have cleaning and laundry too, Barb... plus shopping for tons of FOOD. The young men arrive tomorrow evening and I need to have plenty for them to eat. Got to clean up the whole house, wash the sheets on all the boys' beds, and then plan meals and shop accordingly. And that's not including Thanksgiving... poo. I'd rather just work on Audrey's quilt today. In any case, I need to get off the computer!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I really miss the days when we decorated. Now I just go to town and enjoy other peoples decorations. I won't even put up a tree this year. No room in my apartment. You all could send pictures of your decorations for me to enjoy. TY in advance.


Will do that! I always take pictures of our Christmas trees. Here are some from last year, to tide you over...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is the live tree that we have in our kitchen... no lights, just little ornaments. It's a Norfolk Island Pine. It was a tiny potted tree I brought to my Dad when he broke his hip and had to spend Christmas ('04) in the hospital. He died 4 days after Christmas. That was a horrible year. Anyway, I keep the tree alive outside in a pot and bring it in over the winter. We call it the Dr. Seuss tree, but it's my Dad's last Christmas tree.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you all. Will keep these bookmarked so when I feel the need I can enjoy them. Bitsey, it would have to be a very small tree. I do have a small antique Santa that will decorate my house. I will visit children, grands and GG's for my Christmas cheer. And of course enjoy all of your spirit here. I have told you, all of you are my social life, as well as entertainment and warm, fuzzy feelings..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I just put the last item in my Christmas swap box. Can't wait to see how you like it. I hope everything is just what you wanted. I think this is so much more exciting than one every month. Waiting sort of patiently.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone visited the Sundara yarn website? Hand dyed to order. Mouth watering colorways. 2 new colors every month. They have yarn of the month for 18.00. 2 skeins each month. A bit pricy for me, but certainly gorgeous. I asked about sock yarn, they said they were on hiatus for sock yarn for now, but suggested other Sundara yarn.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am hearing Barbara Ann's echos. Guess everyone is busy. I am going to put my clothes on and go out for a bit. Have a great Saturday. I will be back in awhile......


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Have fun today, Alberta!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I was perusing fabric sites online. I'm sure next Friday the sales on these sites will be pretty good. Was looking at Whittles.com. Great prices.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i hope everyone is okay today. nice & sunny here but cool. sebiz, your christmas tree looks nice! i like the manger scene too.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i will show a picture of our tree when we put it up. bitsey, thank you for the dough & poppy seed recipe. i will start copying it on my recipe cards.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i have a 60% joann coupon to spend either today or tomorrow. if i buy a pr. of knitting needles for $5.99 then i'll be buying it for around $2.00. so i might as well take advantage of that deal.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I will give you both:
> 
> Prune: 1 cup of prunes
> 1/2 cup plum jam
> ...


yum yum yum.. even I was looking for a poppy seed filling.. thank you Susan!!!!

Next year!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I like the poppy seed best. Whenever I hit a bakery in a deli that is one I always got. Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow I missed a lot....film was great.....dress is amazing....

I keep leaving the page open so i dont get lost in reading lol

kids all have colds, so...guess its another blessing to look forward to! just as i was getting over the last one lol

I bought the rest of my christmas present to myself (rowan bamboo @ less than a dollar a 50g (2 oz) ball (£1)each....in such pretty colours...i also bought some baby wool in the local £ shop, it sells on abakahn for £1.85 a ball, why pay so much plus postage, its the same yarn! im working through my white hoodie, just one sleeve and the hood to do, then onto the lady bug...dont know if they will get them in time for christmas tho, depends on the post 

My package(- one very perplexed pussy cat) should be ready by next weekend, i have to wander round the german market (on thursday) for some treats to add, then i will post!

back to cooking dinner.....cheese and ham kievs (garlic is in the breadcrumb) with baked potato for the kids and im having root veg mash (potato, swede, carrot and parsnip)...and have cherry compote pudding after... why do we always end up talking food?????? bbl xx


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey dissi, my neck is sore from bending over my machine. The tote is finished except for the hand sewing will post a pic tomorrow when I am done. Now onto the Christmas decs. Dinner tonight is homemade pizza.

Dissi have you started some socks? Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> Wow I missed a lot....film was great.....dress is amazing....
> 
> I bought the rest of my christmas present to myself (rowan bamboo @ less than a dollar a 50g (2 oz) ball (£1)each....in such pretty colours...


Hi Dissi, glad you enjoyed the movie... I saw that it also opened at midnight that night here in the U.S. too. I would sleep through a movie that late, LOL-- can't even go to the 10 o'clock ones! Glad you had fun.

One pound is the equivalent of about $1.58 USD... that's an unheard of price for Rowan yarn! I love their wools... they are very expensive here, imported from the UK with the exchange rate so unfavorable to us... There was a Rowan outlet store or mill store in Chester. I told my daughter when I get over to visit her, we have to go there. (I also want to see the town of Chester, and all the historical stuff.)

I am so proud of her, too... she has been knitting her Christmas presents this year! Last year I bought her a small Featherweight sewing machine for Christmas, and she's sewn a few things on it, too. She needs to live near me so I can teach her to knit and sew!~ Wonder what she will think of the quilt I am sending them for Christmas...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Okay, back to housecleaning. (Yuck.)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I like the poppy seed best. Whenever I hit a bakery in a deli that is one I always got. Bits


ME TOO.. my mom used to put it into yeast doughs too and make a roll.. yum.. the more the better... love that stuff..

That and walnuts with sugar and apricot... yum yum yum....

brings back serious memories...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, have you gone over yet to visit her? Lucky girl to have a mom who knows what she is doing!!!

I keep hoping I would have enough money to get to Germany to visit with mine.. But I have 2 years to find the money!!! hopefully one day I'll have it.. 2 weeks or so in Germany in the springtime should be beautiful!

I would love to see the countryside of England, Ireland, and Scotland.. always wanted to visit.. have a draw to Ireland.. have no idea why... It must be so beautiful and GREEN.. I miss green!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie, have you gone over yet to visit her? Lucky girl to have a mom who knows what she is doing!!!
> 
> I keep hoping I would have enough money to get to Germany to visit with mine.. But I have 2 years to find the money!!! hopefully one day I'll have it.. 2 weeks or so in Germany in the springtime should be beautiful!
> 
> I would love to see the countryside of England, Ireland, and Scotland.. always wanted to visit.. have a draw to Ireland.. have no idea why... It must be so beautiful and GREEN.. I miss green!!!!


Our sons have gone (one at a time...) and the youngest has been twice, spent all last winter over there from Nov. til May! But I have not... We almost went two Christmases ago, as we thought we would be here alone for Christmas. Then one son moved back home, and the other found out he would be home for Christmas, after all... and no way we could fly all 4 of us over so we cancelled our plans. I wouldn't have left the boys alone for Christmas, either.

A minimum visit would be two weeks, because you are just getting over jetlag for the first week... It would be too hard for Charles to go for that long, and if he had a medical emergency we'd be in trouble. And I don't want to go by myself and leave him alone for that long. So I don't know how I'm ever going to get to go. They will probably be moving back in a year or so.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think when one thinks of Ireland, you think of knitting...everyone sitting outside their cottages knitting. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I hope that sewbiz knows that she visits the Rowan store..she will be shopping for more than one person.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am so sorry! It would so good for u to see her in her enviorment. Can't u talk to hubbys Dr and get traveling ins and referral for Dr in uk?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I hope that sewbiz knows that she visits the Rowan store..she will be shopping for more than one person.


Totally agree!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, be aware, the Farmer's Almanac predicts a blizzard on the east coast the end of January. Need lots of yarn for that. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets...going to sit down with my sock for awhile. I have an inch and 3/8 then I start my heel. Yeah...may I will finish by friday. The kids are coming on Friday, so thursday I make pies and we eat leftovers. Friday night willbe steak and cheese subs. Than Saturday our t5hanksgiving and sunday they all go home with the leftovers.(just enough for him to have 2 dinners and 2 dandwiches.) Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool so you will have a pair by friday??

I hate cooking before the big day.. since I know I will have to spend all day in the kitchen... so Your steak and cheese subs sound good to me.. 

We should all post our menus.. just for fun!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey, be aware, the Farmer's Almanac predicts a blizzard on the east coast the end of January. Need lots of yarn for that. Bits


Bitsey, that is news I can live without!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Why, as long as you are prepared...let it snow...have plenty of food, drink, yarn and firewood. And a couple of good books. Now you can sit and have fun. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara, maybe it will happen while you are in Belize and you will have to extend your stay there??? that wouldn't be too bad, would it?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Knitting, always carry out before the big day. Anyone wants anything cook...help yourself, cause I am not doing it. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

nope, not bad at all.

I just put my thumb drive in and it doesn't work!!!!! I'm gonna get a new one.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

how old is it? they have them really cheap nowadays.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes knitting that means I will finally have a pair. Finally. Then after they leave start another pair, and make tote #3. Then the 3 pillowcases. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know, I bought it ages ago and never used it. I will get another one tomorrow.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What is a thumb drive?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I hope that sewbiz knows that she visits the Rowan store..she will be shopping for more than one person.


Ok Bitsey, I'll pack a trunk!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

memory stick.. for downloading stuff off your computer onto a portable little stick that you can easily store documents.. patterns, recipes, pictures etc.. anything as long as there is enough room on the stick.. (they come in all sizes)...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Its a usb port. You can save files on them, very portable.
I need to organize all the patterns I've been saving on the computer and the recipes.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i have started my hubby's sock using sewbiz's sock pattern (of course). the sock is white, but for him, i'm using the pattern knit 3, purl 1 all the way to the heel. i'm still crocheting the lapgan. i bought 2 balls of jiffy, 1 grape, 1 wine to alternate. i'm also going to try to knit that little sheep. so i have 3 projects to switch with. i'm done with a dish towel for my mom for one of her christmas presents. i'll show it soon.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I am so sorry! It would so good for u to see her in her enviorment. Can't u talk to hubbys Dr and get traveling ins and referral for Dr in uk?


Oy... it's so much more complicated than that. But bless your heart.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Its a usb port. You can save files on them, very portable.
> I need to organize all the patterns I've been saving on the computer and the recipes.


I get the "willies" just thinking about organizing all the junk on my computer. Every once in a while I look through "my documents" and am really surprised at what's there...

Maryrose, that 3x1 rib sounds good for a man's sock. Are you using white wool? I have some Red Heart Heart and Sole in sort of a creamy white that I picked up at Hobby Lobby once. It's Red Heart, but nothing like their acrylic! It feels nice. I think it was wool and nylon, just like other good sock yarns.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

My son just called with some sad news. The friend my other son was bringing home for Thanksgiving will not be coming, as he just learned that his best friend back home died. I don't know any more details than that, but it's so sad. So he will be going home after all, for a funeral, and not coming here with Seth. Right at the holidays... awful, AWFUL! I'll be praying for the family and friends...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

that is sad news. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Very sad news. 

Barb, ok, I know what you are talking about. Bits

I sat down to watch TV before fixing dinner and fell asleep. for a few. I must be pooped.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all! I have a busy day today have to drop kids about the place and hopefully finally get the cleaning and ironing done that I didn't do yesterday. I haven't started a new project yet but did have a little play with some yarn and needles last night ... when I have finished I will show you all.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> My son just called with some sad news. The friend my other son was bringing home for Thanksgiving will not be coming, as he just learned that his best friend back home died. I don't know any more details than that, but it's so sad. So he will be going home after all, for a funeral, and not coming here with Seth. Right at the holidays... awful, AWFUL! I'll be praying for the family and friends...


Its always makes it worse when it happens around the holidays, such sad news!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, i'm sorry to hear about your son's friend's friend.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets, time for me to start dinner. Chat later. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, dinner is done and over, the pets are all fed. Poppy, Mike, and Nicole are fed. Tea time!

Dinner was easy, bacon cheddar burgers, potato chips, and cream cheese jalepeno poppers. Yummy


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Dinner finish here too. Home made pizza...Only good for 1 and 1/2 pieces. Too much food. Going to sit and think about if we want to watch an old movie. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I had pizza at the mall today. Uno's. It was good. Only ate one little piece, that's my limit. Can have some tomorrow for lunch.

I went to AC Moore and used my rewards coupon. I got some caron simply soft yarn for an entrelac shawl/wrap I want for myself. My first entrelac, so I wanted something inexpensive and easy to do. In case I hate it and rip it out! LOL

Also went to the dollar store and took advantage of that peaches and cream yarn. Got a ton more, put in my craft room! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

So sad about the young man... My heart goes out to them



I just ripped out the shrug... Decided the pattern would not flatter the young lady I was thinking it was for...

Another inch on the sock

Now about to go load my knitting machine with a shawl I think...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey all. Had a long day running errands. Yuck! Wasn't able to complete all of my tasks. 

Sewbiz, that's really sad. Sometimes we're needed somewhere else no matter what age. :\


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I did get to see breaking dawn too! If you're a fan, you're going to be so excited!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, it's always sad to hear about someone who goes before his time... and the worst news is always around the holidays.. seems to just happen like that.. 

Everyone, back to your projects... time is running out!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Was downtown this morning. Chris had a dermatology appt... he's breaking out really strange! Let's see how it goes.

Guess where i went?!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina I got to the PO just before 4 but the guy said he couldn't find it!! That I should call on Monday. Not unusual they're always screwing up! That's why they're dwindling THey can keep track of the packages. I was pissed when he was like did it have insurance? I'll be there Monday. I was so mad.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie girl. I am so sorry that your sons friend lost a friend, and a family lost a dear one. We do not ever know what tomorrow holds for us. I offer my sympathy to the family, your sons friend, and your son. The family will hold on to happy loving memories and time heals. It is extremely hard when it is someone so young.



Sewbizgirl said:


> My son just called with some sad news. The friend my other son was bringing home for Thanksgiving will not be coming, as he just learned that his best friend back home died. I don't know any more details than that, but it's so sad. So he will be going home after all, for a funeral, and not coming here with Seth. Right at the holidays... awful, AWFUL! I'll be praying for the family and friends...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, No worries, it's nothing much.. I can always replace it... no worries.. just let me know if they totally screwed up or not!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Was downtown this morning. Chris had a dermatology appt... he's breaking out really strange! Let's see how it goes.
> 
> Guess where i went?!


Isnt that on 21st street or somewhere down there?? I kinda remember the building around it??? on the westside??

I might be totally off.. it was a long time ago!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Half way there Nina! West side alright... Hell's Kitchen. Went to the flea market there... lot's of junk. LOTS. There was a lady selling buttons though. Real vintage ones... but depending on the button some were 4 for $20. Is that normal? I love buttons, but at a more reasonable price. SO i found a pretty cool set for $5. I'll post a pic...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OH NO!!!! They have rust! it's not visible though. It showed up in the picture loud and clear!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, I'm going again Monday. They did the same thing to me for the swift. They suck. I'm sure it's there, but he didn't want to look.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, i'm knitting my husband's sock with a soft arcylic/cotton blend.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, i'm knitting my husband's sock with a soft arcylic/cotton blend.


That sounds nice...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tania, my son works for the post office and says you should ask for the postmaster and tell him that his employees are not doing what they were supposed to do. i.e. looking for your package. And may have been a bit nippy to you. Or at least didn't go the extra mile to help you. And it was not the first time they were like that. The swift? Their job is to serve, and you are right. No wonder they are going downhill.



citynenanyc said:


> Nina, I'm going again Monday. They did the same thing to me for the swift. They suck. I'm sure it's there, but he didn't want to look.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the condolences, everyone... I didn't get a chance to meet the guy who's friend died. This was to be our first time meeting him, if he came for Thanksgiving. I just feel sad for the family of his friend who died, and all his young friends who will grieve... I am hoping this was not a suicide. Just a death is hard enough to bear, but a suicide is unbearable. I hope that was not the case.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> OH NO!!!! They have rust! it's not visible though. It showed up in the picture loud and clear!


Those are really pretty, like jewelry. There is probably some product you can put on them to clean off the rust and stop it. (Naval jelly?) Maybe ask at a hardware store.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Nina, I'm going again Monday. They did the same thing to me for the swift. They suck. I'm sure it's there, but he didn't want to look.


Alright, maybe they smelled it and decided to take it for themselves.. which, btw, is a felony!!!!!

Just let me know...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > OH NO!!!! They have rust! it's not visible though. It showed up in the picture loud and clear!
> ...


Will do. I was trying to think of a way I could take it out...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, I think now I understand why you have things sent to your moms... not half as nuts as your PO!

Cool buttons.. you can get rid of the rust.. and afterward put clear nail polish on them..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Nina, I'm going again Monday. They did the same thing to me for the swift. They suck. I'm sure it's there, but he didn't want to look.
> ...


OMG! They better not!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta, if I don't get anywhere with them on Monday, I'm going to complain for sure. I ordered some yarn earlier in the year, and they couldn't find it at all. Of course not, they sent it back! The seller contacted me but I would have to pay shipping again. It was like $9. Made no sense to me... 

That's the biggest reason I dislike ordering things online. I have no patience. ANd a big reason why I give out the address upstate. They seem way more responsible up there. ANd they leave the package at the door. So nice to come home to a package at the door!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Well,,, nothing like getting 100 rows into a shawl and realizing you dropped a stitch....

Ribbit ribbit ribbit seems to be my song tonite


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just watched an old movie...not rely old...kINDERGARTEN COP...cute flick. Now I am going to my chair and sit. From now on City see if you can pay extra for shipping and ask for a tracking no. to be put on the package. Going to relax, come back and read the posts for a while, and then bed. 

Tomorrow finish the tote and take a pic, finish putting my santas around and all of the small trees, then just have to do the big tree. I will be happy when Thanksgiving is over with. so boring...the food is brown, the only good thing are the cranberries. Later chicklets.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi nice to see everyone online.
I have been out this morning dropping DD# 2 to a picnic a a Heritage village I used to go to as a kid. It has reopened again in the last year.
http://www.theaustralianapioneervillage.com.au/
DD #1 and I decided to look around before coming back home. I have so many memories of going there with my family over the years so It was a lovely morning.It's amazing that familys of 10 used to liv in some of these tiny houses.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Was that on your knitting machine? If it was imagine a hand-knitted one. Any way you can just pick the stitches up?



onesoutherngal said:


> Well,,, nothing like getting 100 rows into a shawl and realizing you dropped a stitch....
> 
> Ribbit ribbit ribbit seems to be my song tonite


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Southern what kind of knitting machine do you have? Is it a brother, or a singer? Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

You should see the house Elvis grew up in... A cottage is big in comparison... & that was the norm in the south for many back then... With large families


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Just the plain ultimate sweater machine

Author is after me today & it looked lonely


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Trouble is my joints won't even let me do a decent yo on the km....

Grrrr... Changing my plan


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Its amazing! We take so much for granted... One of the old guys a voleenteer was telling DD that all anyone needed was a place to cook and eat a meal, sleep and protect them from the elements. A very simple life.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep... Now we have big homes and smaller families... And are never home to enjoy them


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

WOw That's going back a long time! I'm a chicken, so I probably wouldn't go myself. I'm a real big chicken. LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

The buttons you found city are really nice.I often look at the buttons in my lys the lady that owns it has a loveley plain green jumper that she wears and evey button on it is different, thats the feature it is very effective.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

i've considered doing the different button thing. I'm ready for it, but I don't think others would like it. So I try to find sets. 

Two of these are going to a pair of fingerless gloves that have a seed stitch patter at the cuff. It will actually button to close. If I decide to add the part that covers the fingers like regular mitts, I'll use the buttons for the top to hold those open too.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

City that will look good what colour yarn.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

It's black. Berroco Ultra Alpaca. The lady is picky... all she wears is black. I was trying to convince her to go with a grey or charcoal even... didn't work.

The pattern i'm using is: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/barista-mitts

the green one... but in black.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

HOpefully the design shows.....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

They are nice the buttons will look great.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok going to try a drop stitch pattern this time... Then edge out with a basket stitch ( or linen stitch )....when the fingers are moving bettr...

And add one really big ceramic button attached with elastic to a long wooden one... So she can change button looks and position

Everyone say a prayer... And be gentle with your critiques/ advice

Yarn is scarlet red


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

you will have to show a picture


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, my minds eye can't see it OSG.....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets, I am heading off into the wild blue yonder. Chat in the morning...will not be as cold in the am as today was...in the 40's. Tomorrow, hope to get alot accomplished. Later my chicklets. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Night Bits. Sleep well.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

K... Problem is... On the machine ... You just can't tell

Will show when done

Basically will be a rectangle wrap... The drop stitches are to help it keep from rolling.. As well as the edging...( as joints won't cooperate for the yo's tonite)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Nite bits...( socks were kinda growing on me... But I think it was the yarn you sent ... You are gonna like these if I ever get them done!)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Night Bitsey!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Just watched an old movie...not rely old...kINDERGARTEN COP...cute flick. Now I am going to my chair and sit. From now on City see if you can pay extra for shipping and ask for a tracking no. to be put on the package. Going to relax, come back and read the posts for a while, and then bed.
> 
> Tomorrow finish the tote and take a pic, finish putting my santas around and all of the small trees, then just have to do the big tree. I will be happy when Thanksgiving is over with. so boring...the food is brown, the only good thing are the cranberries. Later chicklets.


Tania, there is a tracking number, I gave it to you...

I love thanksgiving food!!!! I won't be eating most of it this year... but I love all the yummies ... sweet potato casserole, green bean casserole, pecan pie, pumpkin pie, mash and gravy, stuffing... yum and then you smother the whole thing in cranberry sauce!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, i have it. Thank you Nina  I always send out mine with a confirmation as well.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

City was it you who liked counting?

To edge this shawl will be 1200 x 10 + cast off lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I fell in love with some Cranberry Chutney! That I just have to try to make. I think i shared this... but there's a recipe that Au Bon Pain uses and its deeeeelicious!

WHile I was in hell's kitchen, i went to the market there and I picked up.......

2 pomegranates
4 fuji apples
2 huge carrots
2 eggplants
2 turnips
3 red onions
4 potatos
1 red pepper
1 green pepper
1 yellow pepper
1 bag of pasta "Denali"
1 bag of cranberries

All of that cost me $12!!!! Yes, twelve..... I'm SO going back there! It's a hole in the wall kind of place so I almost missed it. 

On the corner there's a pizza place, 0.99 pizza! Not so bad... So i needed to get cash from the ATM and that's when I noticed this "secret" door to yummy fresh greens and goodies! 

I felt like i hit the jackpot! It's exactly on 9th Ave between 41st and 42nd.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> City was it you who liked counting?
> 
> To edge this shawl will be 1200 x 10 + cast off lol


I like numbers! I hate casting on LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I often wonder how many stitches are in a project... problem is I don't always count rows... I just go with it. 

Except for one of my current projects. This one has a particular pattern of 4 repeats. But once I get to stockinette or ribbing... i'm lost as far as rows go...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

that's hells kitchen alright. .I remember that area, you couldn't drive there without getting propositioned!!! Nasty.. amazing how things are changing.. red hook, williamsburg... nuts... bed sty will be next!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL I think it's still "nasty" at night lol it has that atmosphere....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Now this ain't funny....1/2 way tru... And I can't find the other skein... If I left it at the checkout I am NOT going to be happy!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

half way through???? I have got to get me one of those! lol For instant gratification projects only!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tania, at least with that tracking number someone will have to know where it is. Good luck



citynenanyc said:


> Yes, i have it. Thank you Nina  I always send out mine with a confirmation as well.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Well it's time to start thinking about dinner!! Making spag bol I think as it will last 2 days and I will be too busy tomorrow to bother with dinner. Still haven't decided what my next project will be!I have yarn sitting there just waiting to be inspired.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

what kinda yarn maybe we can help with the inspiration?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok so after 5 minutes searching the car, I find the missing yarn... Stand up and turn to go in, and come face to face with not 1, but 2... TWO skunks......


I freeze..... And stand very very still for about 3-4 minutes as they romp and play....

Until our dog comes running around the corner of the house barking like a mad man


Thank goodness I was able to dive into my car before they got me too

What a nite! But the main part of the shawl is done... All that's left is the edging


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

The dog will just have to let it wear off... It is too cold for a bath, so he will just have to smell up the barn tonite


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> The dog will just have to let it wear off... It is too cold for a bath, so he will just have to smell up the barn tonite


ACTUALLY, Tomato juice works wonders on skunk smell especially on dogs...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I know... It's just too cold for that tonite... Tomorrow when the sun comes out, my son can bath him at the barn... 

I think the smell is better than a wet coat when it is this cold


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Besides... The skunks are still somewhere out there... And we can see them in the daylight


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nasty stuff... good you were able to dive back into the car!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank goodness it didn't get the interior of my car.... I was thinking about the yarn, lol

But I could have bought a lot of yarn for what I would have had to spend on getting the interior cleaned up!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I actually drove around to the other door lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I would have done the same!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Nite all


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry OSG couldn't help but chuckle at your skunk tale we only ever see that happen in cartoons or in the woods in movies etc... didn't realise they could get you at home!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> what kinda yarn maybe we can help with the inspiration?


Sorry Knitting, Hubby took over the computer only just saw your reply. I have a little cotton---for dishcloths, I have 2 balls of Noro Chirmen and lots of bits and pieces, I also have lots of patterns and ideas saved to favourites. Maybe I just have other things on my mind and need those out of the way first..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Osg if u have a bunch of bits u can do log cabin dishcloths or if u have
enough even a blanket, that's my next big project. Don't u just love noro colors?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nite children, and good morning to u all who will b reading this in the am-


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Dearest Bits, I have yet to tackle socks...have studied the magic loop on utube, so will be ready for the new year, im working on the white hoodie just now, 1 sleeve and the hood and then the fun fur trim, (was going to use marabou but thought she could pull that off and eat it!) then i have another ladybug to do before christmas, then its socks! Im excited about using the yarn you sent me, the stuff i bought is ok for everyday wear but yours will be a blessing 

Sewbiz, next time richard and I go to chester I will find the Rowan mill and will try and post everyone in our group some of what I find  but the last lot i purchased i could have spent a fortune, my lys owner asked me if i was going to sell it, but dissapointed her by saying i have projects planned for all of it (all in the new year lol

okies me time, kids are all out, so im gonna veg in my chair and watch what i want to watch for once 

Good Morning, Good Afternoon, Good Evening.....which ever suits ya time of day


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Osg if u have a bunch of bits u can do log cabin dishcloths or if u have
> enough even a blanket, that's my next big project. Don't u just love noro colors?


I'm going to try that log cabin blanket with the odds and ends I have. I tend to hang on to all of them. It will be a real mix match mess, but that's ok! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with sticks. I think our sisters across the pond and from down under are in bed by now. So sleep our little princesses.

Had a busy day yesterday. Cleaning (still not done) and doing laundry (all done) and shopping. Now I have to take little Tica (little girl doggie) to the groomer today, while she is being groomed I need to go get a new thumb drive, go see Karen, and stop at the grocery store because I forgot the green chili's for my polenta for tonights dinner.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I also casted on an entrelac shawl, only got through the first row of triangles. Just what I needed to start another wip. I still have socks to do!!! NO rush for the baby cocoon, I just learned the girl is not due until the end of March (yay)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> Sorry OSG couldn't help but chuckle at your skunk tale we only ever see that happen in cartoons or in the woods in movies etc... didn't realise they could get you at home!


Perils of living in the country in central mississippi...

We have a raised foundation... And they say if you see one this time of year, you actually have a dozen or so because they will den under the house for the winter...

They are not afraid of you, and actually romp and play like kittens...

They can be really fluffy and pretty

But I think they will be prettier once the dh gets them moved to another local!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

As for the bits & pieces....

I am thinking of trying to make a lot of toys this next year... And flower accessaries...

To donate to the orphanage and shoeboxes next Christmas ...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicklets, going to put my face on and do my hair. After that it is time to finish the tote and take a pic...then more Christmas Decs. Maybe run the vac. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello Nina. You mention a log cabin cloth, Do you have a pattern you could share or point me to an URL? TIA!!



knittingneedles said:


> Osg if u have a bunch of bits u can do log cabin dishcloths or if u have
> enough even a blanket, that's my next big project. Don't u just love noro colors?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Well,,, nothing like getting 100 rows into a shawl and realizing you dropped a stitch....
> 
> Ribbit ribbit ribbit seems to be my song tonite


The knitting machine shawl? They are bad about sts jumping off the hooks. Do you have it weighted all the the way across?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

good morning Alberta. I'm sure Nina would not mind my sharing her dish cloth pattern. Do you want to pm me your email address?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I will be happy when Thanksgiving is over with. so boring...the food is brown, the only good thing are the cranberries. Later chicklets.


We have green bean casserole, yellow squash casserole, sweet potato casserole... and home made pickles of every color! Lots of colors, but also lots of casseroles! I never usually cook like that, except at the holidays. The family LOVES it.

I do 90% of the cooking/prep the day before, then on Thanksgiving I feel so at peace and so holiday-like. It's my favorite holiday because it's like Christmas without the gifts and rat race. I put my turkey in the oven Thanksgiving morning, and then settle in to watch parades... which are turning into big promos for broadway shows, unfortunately.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

since we are going to meet the parents this year for Thanksgiving, I'm making my turkey on Friday. I bought it yesterday, smallest turkey I've ever bought. It's only 12LBS! We will put it in some brine for a few days, then we cook it on the grill all day. It gives it a smokey flavor. Delish! Just some sausage stuffing, gravy, cranberry sauce, and a veggie will do for this year. Not doing a big production.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> http://www.theaustralianapioneervillage.com.au/
> DD #1 and I decided to look around before coming back home. I have so many memories of going there with my family over the years so It was a lovely morning.It's amazing that familys of 10 used to liv in some of these tiny houses.


That's what I always thought about when we looked at the old cabins up in the Smoky Mountains. Two tiny rooms, made of logs, and they cooked in one of them! And those families were, on average, 10... And we complain with our small families if everyone doesn't have their own bedroom and bath!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> It's black. Berroco Ultra Alpaca. The lady is picky... all she wears is black. I was trying to convince her to go with a grey or charcoal even... didn't work.
> 
> The pattern i'm using is: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/barista-mitts
> 
> the green one... but in black.


I hate to see you put in all that work and it not show up. It won't be visible unless you are right on top of the mitt, looking for it... People are so dumb. Why don't you just make plain stockinette if her primary concern is having it in black? Did she pick the pattern?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I love it when I sign on and so many of my dear friends are here before me. Just so comforting. You have been talking about Thanksgiving dinner. I will be cooking and serving dinner (with members of my church)for anyone in our tiny community who for whatever reason want to join us for dinner with all the trimmings. There will be videos for them to watch, games to play, and lots of friendshipa will be formed. Sounds like the best way to celebrate. Sort of like the pilgrims don't you think?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> Sewbiz, next time richard and I go to chester I will find the Rowan mill and will try and post everyone in our group some of what I find  but the last lot i purchased i could have spent a fortune, my lys owner asked me if i was going to sell it, but dissapointed her by saying i have projects planned for all of it (all in the new year)


I'm just kind of curious if there are super good deals there, enough to get my daughter to mail me some... Or if it's still high, even at the mill store.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry OSG couldn't help but chuckle at your skunk tale we only ever see that happen in cartoons or in the woods in movies etc... didn't realise they could get you at home!
> ...


I'd just shoot them... otherwise the dogs are going to find them again.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I love it when I sign on and so many of my dear friends are here before me. Just so comforting. You have been talking about Thanksgiving dinner. I will be cooking and serving dinner (with members of my church)for anyone in our tiny community who for whatever reason want to join us for dinner with all the trimmings. There will be videos for them to watch, games to play, and lots of friendshipa will be formed. Sounds like the best way to celebrate. Sort of like the pilgrims don't you think?


That sounds great! There are lots of lonely people who have no family celebrations. One of my son's friends always eats with us because his mother is bi-polar and doesn't function well during the holidays. So she doesn't do Thanksgiving dinner at all. The poor kids have to find somewhere else to go, if they want to have Thanksgiving.

Your church thing sounds like fun.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.theaustralianapioneervillage.com.au/
> ...


The reason why families had 10 members is because there was no birth control and no tv!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > trasara said:
> ...


and no central heat! how else to stay warm? :shock:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Chicks, also don't forget alot of times children did not live very long because of illnesses.

I have just finished waxing all of the furniture in the river room. Now I have to do the dining room. I am starting to think all wood furniture should be gone.

My mother's mom had a 3 room house and she had 11 children. 2 were older and married, 2 died shortly after birth. That is what happens in large families.Enough history..back to the furniture. Rats!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Where can I get napkin rings...cheap? And I don't think they will be at the dollar store.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ross, Marshall's, TJMaxx, Homegoods, Kirkland Home, Pier One Imports, World Market... any Department store...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and you can make them.. easy..... depends on what kind you want..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

well, since I would have to drive 65 miles or more to go to any of those stores..how else...I was thinking using some xmas decs....I have lots of beads...but no time for time sonsuming crafts. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So here http://www.marthastewart.com/270951/button-napkin-rings?czone=holiday/valentine-center/valentine-cnt-gifts






check out the side of the youtube video for way more ideas...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > It's black. Berroco Ultra Alpaca. The lady is picky... all she wears is black. I was trying to convince her to go with a grey or charcoal even... didn't work.
> ...


She picked the pattern... I mentioned that itwouldn't show up, she said she'll know it's there. She said since she's paying for it, it should be ok. I don't like putting out work i'm not totally in love with. No one does, i'm sure.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning all!


----------



## Rockfish54 (Jun 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> My son and DIL just told me last week that they are having a baby. First time!!!!! WHOO HOO!! It's a really strange feeling. They are only about one month along and told me not to tell anyone in the family.. BUT it drives me nuts not to say anything, so I figured, I can tell all of you since none of you know my family and you won't tell!!!!
> I kinda feel that I can redo the mistakes I did with the first round??
> How do you guys feel about the Grandkids you have?


Grandchildren are 100 x better than children.....you can send them home! I have twin Granddaughter who just turned 23....when did that happen and where has the time gone. They are WONDERFUL!! :-D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh boy!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey, can you order the napkin rings online?

Here are a couple of sites.... 

http://www.santassite.com/christmas-napkin-rings/

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&keywords=christmas%20napkin%20rings&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Achristmas%20napkin%20rings&page=1

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/stylePage.asp?RN=472

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1311&_nkw=christmas+napkin+rings&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> LOL!!!!


Man... my heart sunk to my feet. I felt like a momma hen... I wanted to say more. But it was probably an honest mistake right?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Knitting I really liked that laset one on Youtube. Thank you. Gave me some great ideas. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Mazel tov. Keep us posted. Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Bi-polar is no reason not to celebrate holidays  I always do the best for my kids, even when I was diagnosed, in 2001 just before christmas, they discharged me day before christmas eve and i had nothing done for christmas, i was up til 4am on christmas morning wrapping presents....i understand not everyone is as good with their meds as me...poor kids


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

My grandma was bi-polar and schitzophrenic... she always used to do all the holiday stuff. But then had to stop, because she claimed that we took from her and would poison her other foods, we'd steal the keys to come back in the house. None of that in any way was happenening. It was her disease. After that Thanksgiving was in my house or my Mom's..... Grandma stopped doing the holidays after that. It seems it just shut off. Some people just work that way.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have it in my family too.. My sis is Bi Polar my son is Schizophrenic.. When they are off their meds.. watch out.. but when my son takes his meds he is so good and nice and sweet, just like I know him to be.. but my sis is just NUTS all the time.. Paranoia is her middle name.. and she's a pot head too which just makes things worse. But at the holidays she becomes insane, having to make every type of dish there is, inviting tons of people and goes all out, way out!! that's her manic, I think?
My son disappears during the holidays. He has a very hard time with crowds even family crowds.. At my other son's wedding he hid in the hotel room for most of it. Couldn't participate at all. Poor kid. He was suppose to be best man and just couldn't cope.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You could never predict the outcome.... 

I'm glad Bonnie's able to welcome him to her home and make him feel part her family.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting, found a piece of upholstery fabric that I am going to use for a table cloth instead of the Army Navy cloth that I always use. That way the plates will stand out. It is dark. May when I take my pic of the tote, I will pic the fabric. Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I didnt mean to sound so harsh, everyone has their own mania....mine is ocd, about everything...i even have a bedtime routine that if not followed I have to start again...

feeling a bit manic with this hoodie 50 rows plain knitting........for the hood, so it can be posted Thursday...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ladies, here is our first box ready for shipment to Afghanistan...

Hopefully, it will pick up again after the holidays.. 

God bless all of you who made stuff for the boys..

Merry Christmas!!! (hopefully, it will get there in time!)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets..off to work on my tote now that I have polished the furniture in the dining room.....how about plastic furniture...throw it out in the yard and use the hose....no, I quess that won't work. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, my gosh that is wonderful. I know that they will be thrilled. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks to all of you!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello! Just popping in for a quicky!!!!! LOL
hair is colored, vacuming is done, dusting is done, dog has been groomed, visited Karen, back to the grocery store to get a few things I forgot yesterday. Went to Staples and got a new thumb drive, now I just need to figure out how it works. I can't seem to pull the drive up on the computer. Now I just need to tackle the downstairs bathroom. 

anyone else using an apple mac pro laptop?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

did you make sure that the thumb drive is compatible with mac?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the guy at staples said it should work. It's a sandisk


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: I'm a big girl now, I figured out the thumb drive!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice stuff Nina!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I loved that art work...oh, to be that talented. I am jealous. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, i've got all the files saved on the thumb drive, but how do I create folders so I can organize them?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The same way you do on your computer. 

When you're in the drive folder:

1) Right click on an empty space (not on a file) select New Folder.

2) Name it

3) Drag all of the files you want to belong in that folder.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets, I am taking a break from everything...going to sit and vegge. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, chores are done. I"ve got the polenta w/corn in the crock pot. Will have baked chicken and asparagus with it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> The same way you do on your computer.
> 
> When you're in the drive folder:
> 
> ...


 :? Girl, I need you to come here and do this for me. What a pain in the ass!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all! Today is the big Formal day for DD#1 First is mani/pedi(will have to force myself to have one too..lol) then at lunch off to the hairdresser, then makeup, the year 12 formal is a huge deal over here. Just got to drop DD#2 to school i'll be back.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Year 12 Formal sounds like our Senior Prom.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's the big party now school is over forever Exam marks come out in December (this is called the Higher school certificate, HSC) and uni entrance marks the day after. They all arrive in fancy cars etc...big fuss really we don't go crazy but she will arrive in a Chevy with her Best (male)friend she has had all through school, only because is family are in the Chevy club and all have chevy's....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Definitely sounds like a prom!  I remember mine.... we had a blast!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I remember mine it was so exciting , she had a year 10 one 2 years ago that was very special to.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

My biggest headache was that my dress was a size 12 so my chachas could fit! LOL they had to take it in everywhere else. I was so upset over that! I wish I were a 12 now! lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I know, I have issues in that area too, I am like an upside down triangle. I must admit I look back at what I wore back then and remember it was 1984 lace was very popular( thank you Madonna) It is hiddeous!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You are kidding? Your senior prom was in 1984? My oldest was in the 10th grade then. Gosh, think I will go and slink off to my room with my cane...I just felt old. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Your as young as you feel Bits, And you sound young at heart to me . My mum told me that she never felt older than 21.........Til she looked in the mirror..Now I fully understand what she meant.Its exciting and sad at the same time my girls adult lives are just beginning...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Mia has a new hat I started yesterday.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Mia has a new hat I started yesterday.


Tania, that is adorable. I was looking for patterns at Joanns just an hour or so ago. I needed size 8 and size 9 DPN's. Never have I just come out with what I went for. I bought some of the $1.00 yarn from Dollar Tree. It is nice yarn so I bought some for charity knitting. For #1.00 it is okay to give away. Not that I don't want charity things to be nice. It was Vanna White, so the quality is good.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, how cute... now we need a pix of the girl in her hat!!! great yarn!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks ladies! 

Alberta, going into those stores is dangerous! I like that vanna white yarn too, haven't used it though. The colors are great!! 

Nina, I took some pics but she only has a pamper on and doesn't want to get dressed and i don't think it would be ok to put one on here with her in her birtday suit LOL 


Some days she loves to dress up and some days..... she likes to be free!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Its a good thing you have heat!!! lol... she would be really cold in just a diaper without the heat!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> You are kidding? Your senior prom was in 1984? My oldest was in the 10th grade then. Gosh, think I will go and slink off to my room with my cane...I just felt old. Bits


My oldest was 3 years old!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

she's a baby! diaper pictures are fine!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

dinner is almost done. Chicken should be done about 6:30 or so. Need to steam the asparagus yet. Few more minutes and I will turn it on. My polenta corn casserole smells so good!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I was 7/8 in 1984. My bday is in the middle of the year lol. 

If I knew that it was just us looking at our stuff, i'd post it, but I know that it's not just us.... :\


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

All of my windows are open on a daily basis still. I have one enormous radiator in each room. And I'm on the top floor with the windows facing the sun. It's always hot in here.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I was 7/8 in 1984. My bday is in the middle of the year lol.
> 
> If I knew that it was just us looking at our stuff, i'd post it, but I know that it's not just us.... :\


email it to me. I think Mia is adorable!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all...just popping in for a minute...

Hope she has a blast at her dance ; ). 

Still hope you post photos so we can see the dress


Cute hat... Mia will look so cute in it


Back to housework...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> The reason why families had 10 members is because there was no birth control and no tv!


And lots of farmwork to be done!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > citynenanyc said:
> ...


Well, if you really didn't want to do it you could say you can't knit with black-- too hard on your eyes.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!!!
> ...


I AM a momma hen... I pm'd her and told her.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Well, if you really didn't want to do it you could say you can't knit with black-- too hard on your eyes.


Good one! Thanks


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I AM a momma hen... I pm'd her and told her.


No wonder she didn't come back......


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

who are you talking about...where your heart sank? I must have missed something. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > You are kidding? Your senior prom was in 1984? My oldest was in the 10th grade then. Gosh, think I will go and slink off to my room with my cane...I just felt old. Bits
> ...


My oldest was 6


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The lady that chimed in earlier about what Nina wrote when she was expecting to be a grandma. Of course the lady doesn't know what has happened since, but she was being a cheery grandma and letting Nina know to enjoy it......


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

This is the reason i had to have size 9 needles. Then had a wee problem at the top, but it will be alright. Just hope the young man will like it, even if the skulls get a bit catty wampus at times.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> I didnt mean to sound so harsh, everyone has their own mania....mine is ocd, about everything...i even have a bedtime routine that if not followed I have to start again...
> 
> feeling a bit manic with this hoodie 50 rows plain knitting........for the hood, so it can be posted Thursday...


Mental illnesses are as individual as the people who suffer from them. I believe they put the "name" that closest fits on the illness, but no two people are just alike. The lady I spoke of has only very rarely been able to participate in holidays. I am happy to have her son here with us. We are a second family to him. He'll always be family.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ladies, here is our first box ready for shipment to Afghanistan...
> 
> Hopefully, it will pick up again after the holidays..
> 
> ...


Really nice haul of stuff! I know they will appreciate it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> This is the reason i had to have size 9 needles. Then had a wee problem at the top, but it will be alright. Just hope the young man will like it, even if the skulls get a bit catty wampus at times.


It looks awesome, Alberta, and the color is beautiful...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, that hat looks great! I'm sure he will love it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I AM a momma hen... I pm'd her and told her.
> ...


I just had to bite my tongue. I knew better than to say anything. But I said what I thought on the phone to Nina!!! :twisted:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Mia has a new hat I started yesterday.


Wow... that was fast. Does she love it?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Wow... that was fast. Does she love it?


She loves it!  It was fast cause i used size 13 needles.  I used a loops and threads yarn that i got when i first started knitting... before i knew any better lol

For a hat that has a good shot at getting lost, i guess it's ok.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta!! That hat is NICE!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Guys, I am here after a full day of weeding thru our stuff, getting ready to start packing up our stuff for the future move to Florida...

I wasnt upset at all. I knew that she was just reading parts of things.. no worries...

but thanks all my KP buddies you are the greatest bunch of mother hens ever!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, pardon me while I try like crazy to get my foot out of my mouth. Bits When are you moving?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

All the hats are great, now we have a bunch of mad hatters!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

probably after we get back in March..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

But we are leaving for florida and the Cruise about the 15 of dec...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Is this that really long cruise you were talking about??? 

You guys make me realize how much of a chicken I am! LOL I'm easily spooked in Ghost town... I'd be a crying baby in the woods!!! ANd i would pass out if the boat swayed too hard even once! 


I am a chicken! lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

the boats are huge and have giant stabilizers that keep it very steady. .something really crazy has to happen for it to feel rocky..

I am so excited.. I can't wait...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That's ok city...you stay here with me. Barb and Nina are traveling...us old homebodies,, me, sewbiz, southern and alberta...we will hang together. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not convinced Nina! 

Bitsey is right... i'll hang tight with them on a living populated terra firma! LOL 

Nina will you be stopping in Belize??? That would be something lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets, heading to my chair...two hours of re-run closer. Check in later...lil chicks.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> That's ok city...you stay here with me. Barb and Nina are traveling...us old homebodies,, me, sewbiz, southern and alberta...we will hang together. Bits


But Bits, they will never be far away. I don't know where she is now. I just trust our little resort to bring them home. I think what I am trying to say is we will always be close as long as our internet doesn't die.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nina, what are you waiting for in your move to Florida? And where will your cruise take you? BTW, the email was great. All the art work. WOW!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

That artist is a genious! I don't have that kind of vision for sure.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

The one I liked the best was the very real looking hole in the street.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Can someone tell me what this is all about? Who said what to who?



knittingneedles said:


> Guys, I am here after a full day of weeding thru our stuff, getting ready to start packing up our stuff for the future move to Florida...
> 
> I wasnt upset at all. I knew that she was just reading parts of things.. no worries...
> 
> but thanks all my KP buddies you are the greatest bunch of mother hens ever!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I wish.. but I am leaving Jan 4 so they might already be on their way home... Here is the itinerary for the cruise so that you will know where I am going..

Should I write a blog for you guys? 

Fort Lauderdale, Florida | Georgetown, Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands | Bocas Del Toro, Panama | Panama Canal, Panama | Panama Canal, Panama | Manta (Quito), Ecuador | Guayaquil (Quito), Ecuador | Salaverry (Trujillo), Peru | Callao (Lima), Peru | Callao (Lima), Peru | General San Martin, Peru | Matarani, Peru | Antofagasta, Chile | Coquimbo (La Serena), Chile | Valparaiso (Santiago), Chile | Castro, Chile | Puerto Chacabuco, Chile | Darwin, Australia | Amalia Glacier, Chile | Punta Arenas, Chile | Ushuaia, Argentina | Wilhelm Archipelago | Livingston Island, South Shetland Islands | Port Stanley, Falkland Islands | Buenos Aires, Argentina | Buenos Aires, Argentina | Montevideo, Uruguay | Rio de Janeiro, Brazil | Rio de Janeiro, Brazil | Buzios, Brazil | Vitoria, Brazil | Salvador, Brazil | Recife, Brazil | Cabedelo, Paraiba, Brasil | Fortaleza, Brazil | Belem, Brazil | Santarem, Brazil | Boca da Valeria, Brazil | Manaus, Brazil | Manaus, Brazil | Parintins, Brazil | Devils Island, French Guiana | Castries, St. Lucia | St. Maarten, Netherlands Antilles


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

KN I saw the pic of the things going to Afghanistan. I didn't do anything because somehow I thought they had to be sort of Army drab. There is really a lot of color there. Are you going to continue doing it? I have a lot of charity I do for, and am very busy with Christmas, but would try some after the rush.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, a blog would take us on a trip on an ocean liner. It would be something I would get a thumb drive to save rhe entrys. In a way it would be like we went along.



knittingneedles said:


> I wish.. but I am leaving Jan 4 so they might already be on their way home... Here is the itinerary for the cruise so that you will know where I am going..
> 
> Should I write a blog for you guys?
> 
> Fort Lauderdale, Florida | Georgetown, Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands | Bocas Del Toro, Panama | Panama Canal, Panama | Panama Canal, Panama | Manta (Quito), Ecuador | Guayaquil (Quito), Ecuador | Salaverry (Trujillo), Peru | Callao (Lima), Peru | Callao (Lima), Peru | General San Martin, Peru | Matarani, Peru | Antofagasta, Chile | Coquimbo (La Serena), Chile | Valparaiso (Santiago), Chile | Castro, Chile | Puerto Chacabuco, Chile | Darwin, Australia | Amalia Glacier, Chile | Punta Arenas, Chile | Ushuaia, Argentina | Wilhelm Archipelago | Livingston Island, South Shetland Islands | Port Stanley, Falkland Islands | Buenos Aires, Argentina | Buenos Aires, Argentina | Montevideo, Uruguay | Rio de Janeiro, Brazil | Rio de Janeiro, Brazil | Buzios, Brazil | Vitoria, Brazil | Salvador, Brazil | Recife, Brazil | Cabedelo, Paraiba, Brasil | Fortaleza, Brazil | Belem, Brazil | Santarem, Brazil | Boca da Valeria, Brazil | Manaus, Brazil | Manaus, Brazil | Parintins, Brazil | Devils Island, French Guiana | Castries, St. Lucia | St. Maarten, Netherlands Antilles


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish Nina was going to Belize, we'd rock the little island of Caye Caulker!! LOL

No, we will still be there. We are there until January 15th.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara, we probably would do something to sink the island all together!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh please blog!

by the by...i recieved the most beautiful Christmas card...A little Christmas Mouse taking a nap: ) 

it inspired me to get my tree up and fluffed...tomorrow i will start adding elements...a new one each day until it is Christmas


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, you have to do a blog. You are going more places then I've even heard of.

Tania, I loved the cruise I was on. No issues at all. Mike didn't like it. But he said it's a floating bus. But I thought it was great and would do it again in a heart beat. It would be a blast for all to get on a cruise, Yes I know it won't happen, but a girl can dream!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well we will follow you both and be happy for you and Nina. Just want you to have the very best time and come back to MA well rested and happy. Will some other family member be looking in on Karen?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, her husband! But also Nicole (Mike's daughter) and Poppy. Nicole is going to stay here at the house to care for our critters too, and this way she will have dinner with Poppy and make sure he is ok while we are gone too.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, a tiny mouse arrived at my hpuse too. It inspired me to get going on Christmad knitting. I don't want to rush it, but it is just around the corner.

quote=onesoutherngal]oh please blog!

by the by...i recieved the most beautiful Christmas card...A little Christmas Mouse taking a nap: )

it inspired me to get my tree up and fluffed...tomorrow i will start adding elements...a new one each day until it is Christmas[/quote]


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I went to visit Karen today, took her a pair of socks I made, but was not able to get the stripes to line up the same. I joked with her and told her they were perfect for her as she can only wear one at a time! She cracked up. Loved the socks, put one on and rolled (wheel chair) around the hall showing all the other patients and the nurses what I made for her. Was funny. 

She is doing pretty good right now, and the therapy seems to be helping. She may be home before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

don't you hate people like me who send their cards out early. LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh i hope so....and am glad to hear her spirits are up...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> don't you hate people like me who send their cards out early. LOL


lol..i was surprized :lol:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i have been known to have to send out Happy Holidays and Season's Greetings...because they were so late they arrived between Christmas and New Years


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm back for a quick stop get lunch cook dinner then off to the hairdresses..thought I'd pop in and see what you are all upto.Great hats!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I sent them out early and my swap out early because my brain is already in Belize. I don't want to forget to send them!

Today, I picked up a really nice Christmas Card for Mike. I signed it and put it in my suit case so I won't forget it. We don't exchange gifts, just cards.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Awww  That's sweet!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trying to buy gifts for each other is just stupid and hard for us. We get what we want or need at the time we want or need it. So we just exchange cards......AND KISSES!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Extra sweet! 

One day i'll find me one of those....  I'm ok for now.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Extra sweet!
> 
> One day i'll find me one of those....  I'm ok for now.


He will come along when the time is right...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Extra sweet!
> ...


 :thumbup: That's right!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm still sitting here knitting socks! Working on a heel flap right now.

I did take a break from them yesterday and earlier today, worked on the entrelac shawl I'm making. VERY slow going, but I like it so far.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I started going out with Hubby when I was 15, got him and started training early.. It's funny the right time could be when you least expect it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I did a sample piece of entrelac its fun but I think you need the right yarn or it can look awful the plain colour I did I didn't like I think it just needs a subtle colour change I'm not a fan of changing colour every rectangle but that's just me.
probably because I hate changing colours alot.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm using a varigated yarn. It's pretty in pastels.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

its every row not every rectangle! and a variegated yarn works great..


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hey I just realized I didn't get everyones addresses for christmas....

if you didn't send it, please pm me soon


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm using a varigated yarn. It's pretty in pastels.


That sounds pretty.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hey I just realized I didn't get everyones addresses for christmas....
> 
> if you didn't send it, please pm me soon


i did not get city or maryrose....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oops! Sending =X


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Oops! Sending =X


?? don't worry took me a minute now I know what you meant.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

She is sending her address to OSG.



trasara said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Oops! Sending =X
> ...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm off again in a minute for next appointment. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your evening.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy have a great time... special day!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Tracy enjoy! Tell your daughter to have FUNNN! 

We want pictures!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi alberta, you did a great job on your hat.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi city, you also did a nice job on your hat too.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

TYVM!!



maryrose said:


> hi alberta, you did a great job on your hat.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all. i won't be on much. thanksgiving is coming up, and i will be busy. i wish you all a happy thanksgiving.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, if you want to see my finished dishtowel (that you hang on the cupboard or something, go to the "my first dishtowel" chat. it's on page 3. it's a muti-colored cotton.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, if you want to see my finished dishtowel (that you hang on the cupboard or something, go to the "my first dishtowel" chat. it's on page 3. it's a muti-colored cotton.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

nice job....hope you have a wonderful holiday


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey my chicklets, heading off to bed. Chat in the am. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Night night Bitsey!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You guys should check this out............

http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. Sweet dreams for me too. Night!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> You guys should check this out............
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


I saw this before and thought thats a great way to put yourself into a nut house!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nite nite..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbizgirl said:
> ...


She replied to my pm and said she was so sorry. Honest mistake, for sure...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's all good...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Is this that really long cruise you were talking about???
> 
> You guys make me realize how much of a chicken I am! LOL I'm easily spooked in Ghost town... I'd be a crying baby in the woods!!! ANd i would pass out if the boat swayed too hard even once!
> 
> I am a chicken! lol


You just need to get out and live life, Tania! Good thing you have some fearless friends to help you along. You wouldn't have been crying if you were lost in the woods with me! Maybe sore and tired (our property is really hilly woods) but not crying...

And ghost towns don't really have ghosts. They just call them that because they dried up and no one lives there. I love to see those old towns and imagine what once was...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't find it. Send a pic here or point us to the URL please



maryrose said:


> hi ladies, if you want to see my finished dishtowel (that you hang on the cupboard or something, go to the "my first dishtowel" chat. it's on page 3. it's a muti-colored cotton.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> You guys should check this out............
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


I've heard of this before, but you should know, if you get just one stitch crossed up you are sunk... the socks won't come apart without cutting a hole in them. To me it's like crossing the street 30 stories up on a tightrope, versus just stepping out the door and walking across... WHY? It's for those who have to knit on the edge-- just because they _can_... LOL.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi alberta, type in the "search" on top of page, "my first dishtowel". the lady who started the thread has her towel on first. mine is on page 3.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all. i won't be on much. thanksgiving is coming up, and i will be busy. i wish you all a happy thanksgiving.


Maryrose, hope you have a happy Thanksgiving, too. I think we will all be busy this week, getting ready shopping and cooking.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

OSG, forgot to ask if you made it to Handworks this weekend? Did you find anything special? Any knitterly goodies?

Everyone else: This is a big craft show held in Jackson, MS. every year.

Everyone has gone to bed, and as I have an early appt. for torture at the dental school, I'll go hit the hay too. Talk to you all sometime tomorrow...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi seebiz, goodnite. i hope they do good on you tomorrow.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Have to go shopping too, we have been crawling thru tons of paper today, trying to get rid of stuff, do u guys have pack rats for husbands like I do?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, knittingneedles, yes i do to a certain degree.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Morning all!
Heck of a lot of reading to catch up on! Wow!
Ya'll sure were busy this weekend! 
Had a bit of an issue with Dad, spent most of Saturday and all day yesterday at the hospital. Hopefully he will be released either this afternoon, or tomorrow. We shall see. 
I never did get the pictures of my Holden posted, will see about fixing that this afternoon.
Off to go catch up on things around here!
Take care!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning! 


Hi Debi. I hope you're dad is better now.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all

Deb... Hope your dad is better


Sewbiz ... Yes I did make it to hand works...got a great copper shawl pin... Also made contact with a girl who makes beautiful clay jewelry, who I may commission to make a shawl pin

As for knitted things, just the same booth of all garter stitch...

Did see a booth of great bags made from vintage materials... She was very busy...

And some fabulous copper bangles with initial charms finished off my shopping


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh... And a taste of ms for my swap box which will be posted TODAY

( I wanted to take pics, but got the ugly looks when I tried)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ha,,, just noticed that I have kp'd so much on my phone that it now spellchecks your names correctly,,, even knitgalore and sewbiz.... 

Blankity blank thing is able to learn! Kinda scary in a big brother/Clive Cussler kind of way


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > You guys should check this out............
> ...


Really cool, I"m sure really hard. And any knitting for me is on the edge. :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

good morning chicks with sticks!

short work week this week! Yahoo!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I wish! I still have to work on Friday! Grrrrr!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

It will be really hard to keep up here on the board with the holiday stuff going on for all of us. Wishing you a very happy and loving family holiday and we will all get back on the KP wagon when we are not so busy. Love to each of you and your family.
That is not to say I won't be checking here periodically, just not as much.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I expect it will be that way for many of us...but let's all agree to pop in enough to keep everyone from worrying : )


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I do agree......


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:shock: But, but, but, this is my family! ;-)


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Mine too, but sometimes we have to let the other relatives in, don't we?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Aaah Phewy!! That means that i have to interact with other people??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Mine too, but sometimes we have to let the other relatives in, don't we?


 :shock: :shock: NO! You don't know my relatives!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Listen, I know we all talk about spending time with the "family" having thanksgiving turkey with them, watching the game.. etc.. but in the back of each of our minds will be our retreat here.. you know it, I know it, we all know it!!! So stop messin with us and saying you won't be on, cause I know better. We will be sneaking in between the cranberries and the stuffing to see what's up with our girls!!!! 
Don't lie to me and say that won't be happening!!!!!!!!!

I know I will, especially with a bunch of little guys running around my very small house!!! UGH!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Listen, I know we all talk about spending time with the "family" having thanksgiving turkey with them, watching the game.. etc.. but in the back of each of our minds will be our retreat here.. you know it, I know it, we all know it!!! So stop messin with us and saying you won't be on, cause I know better. We will be sneaking in between the cranberries and the stuffing to see what's up with our girls!!!!
> Don't lie to me and say that won't be happening!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I know I will, especially with a bunch of little guys running around my very small house!!! UGH!!!


You said it! And it is soooooo true!

 :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm gonna make some cranberry chutney for thanksgiving  

Taking it with me to the ex-inlaws. my ex is not going to be there...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

so where is he going to be??? and can you stand to be in the same room as him if he is?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

who cares where he will be...(oh, I guess I shouldn't say that)

LOL

I promise to take my cell phone so I can stalk you all while I"m meeting the parents!! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know where he'll be, but i don't think he's invited to his brother's and sister's house... things are not very simpatico between them all. (the sister lives with in the brother's home, while she finds a place, the wife of the brother just had the baby on the 11th.... Both grandmas are there ---- full house!) I sent him a text asking if he's sure he wants to host thanksgiving with the new baby and all, he says yes. The wife doesn't do the cooking anyway.... It should be interesting. 

Chris' father will probably be at his own home with his new family. The woman he's with has three children of her own. They just got a new apt so I guess they're staying in. I could care less really...... I'm glad they can finally see him the way I did all these years.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara, who's parents are you meeting?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh wait! I answered my own question lol 

Nicole's boyfriend's parents!! Awww how sweet!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I was just curious... and wondering if he is the kinda ex who pops in when you don't want him too!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I also received my sleeping mouse, he stands proudly on the display unit...if you havent pm'd me your address can you please do it before thursday, as I plan on posting cards and boxes that day.

I will be here all over your weekend holiday  ive just finished winding my sox yarn....i hope to start them tommoro...fingers crossed...

OKies ive checked in, going to finish the hoodie now, just 10 short rows and then the funfur.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I was just curious... and wondering if he is the kinda ex who pops in when you don't want him too!!


Was sharing  he sucks! he tries to stay away... fears I may gouge him sometime LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

cool, they deserve gouging...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Late morning chicks, still hand sewing on the tote in-between bringing down decs from upstairs closet. I have a pile of napkins that need ironing and a table cloth. I so look froward to this week. Oh, and finish decorating by Thursday. I think we will get it all done except for the lights on the railings. Later chicklets.

PS I know everyone else is running around frantically also.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL His family has always treated me well since I left him. So I visit with thmem every so often.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i will show my christmas tree here (on this thread) when we put it up. nothing new here. the weather's nice though. i'm glad my son's doing good at burger king. he has diabetes too & has to pay for his own insulin. (he's on my husband's ins. til 26.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks...one side is finished on the tote...did I ever tell you how much I hated handsewing? Well, I do. Finished hauling all of the Christmas decs from upstairs...lordy what a mess. Bits

Empty room.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, i will show my christmas tree here (on this thread) when we put it up. nothing new here. the weather's nice though. i'm glad my son's doing good at burger king. he has diabetes too & has to pay for his own insulin. (he's on my husband's ins. til 26.


know a young man of 22 going thru the same ordeal...it is so high and he can't seem to get any help...although they are still battling the system to try to qualify for some assistance...hope your son does well healthwise and workwise


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

just posted my swap box! 


hope it arrives on time and in one piece...wrapped it in lots of pink zebra print duck tape (thanks dd)

so hope my swappee has a pair of scissors close by when it arrives, lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Maryrose, how old is your son? As long as he lives with you he can stay on your health insurance until the age of 26. Maybe Burger King has benefits? I don't know. Is he still in school?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Funny, when I was putting my swap box together I racked my brain trying to come up with some great ideas for it. Whether or not I was successful will be determined when my swapee opens it. Now that it has been sent out, I am seeing all kinds of stuff I would have loved to pop in the box.

Oh well. It's done for this year!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys...what has started all the craze for owls?

I saw them everywhere at Handworks...from tin to jewelry booths...they were everywhere...and seeing them a lot in my knitting newsletters too...

just wondering....i seemed to have missed it??


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, I think we are all the same way. When it is time to do the box, I sit and stare it..my mind a blank. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Funny, when I was putting my swap box together I racked my brain trying to come up with some great ideas for it. Whether or not I was successful will be determined when my swapee opens it. Now that it has been sent out, I am seeing all kinds of stuff I would have loved to pop in the box.
> 
> Oh well. It's done for this year!


I always come home and find something I should have put in :roll:

just like i will probably find presents i bought early for Christmas and then hid too well....I ussually find those in Feb when I start spring cleaning, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

speaking of which...off to clean for a while so i can knit in piece while i watch tv tonite


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

A quick good morning to you all! Looks like you all have a busy week ahead..
DD had a wonderful time last night and looked lovely. It was a very long day, a full day of preporation followed by all the excitment of watching them arrive at the venue and taking lots of photos with her friends, then the wait til 11pm to go back and pick her up it was about 30 mins from our place so it was a very tiring but fun occasion and guess what!!! I get to do I all again in two weeks but not on such a huge scale...
ps No Holiday with rellies in Aus so I'll be here...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy? Where's the pictures???


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

This is me, just checking in to see who, what, where with my friends here. I worked at the thrift shop, and we celebrated before Thanksgiving luncheon. Now I have to run to the P.O. and check my mail. We have a box where we all pick up our mail. See, I want to see if one of the early birds swappers is coming to me. LOL!! I have to bake banana bread, applesauce bread, and cranberry bread before Thursday. My donation to the community dinner. Excited to see how many we will serve. Stay tuned!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

wow....my living room sparkles...yayyyyyy....


now to the kitchen in a minute


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

do you know how much more peaceful it is to knit in a sparkling clean living room??? 

you all know how busy i've been the last few months...this deep clean was way overdue

now..if i can just move the kiddos and hubby to the barn...i might can keep it this was, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

tracy...you should start thanksgiving: )...its about the only holiday that no one had to die for, or doesnt require the stress of having to shop for the "perfect" gift...and you get to eat, eat, eat without regret....

the more i type, the more i think this may be my favorite holiday

have you ever had cornbread dressing? on the side, not in the bird?


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi folks

Hope everyone is ok, just checking in before supper and bed, this cold isnt lifting. Cast on for sock no 1....thats as far as i got..

Nite all xx


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, dissi, take care and please get well. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh dissi...i hate you are sick

you might want to make sure you are getting enough zinc in your diet...i eat strawberries a lot to help with that

i read somewhere that 3 large strawberries also have more vitimin c than one orange...

feel better soon


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Dissi, go see your doctor...you also have diabetes( something I thought that you had mentionedin the past) go see your doctor...this may be more than a cold. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

just curious...at this moment how many wip's do you have?

i think i may have the most....9 total

i would probably have more...but i am out of bags to keep them in, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

but i am only trying to finish 4 by Christmas: )


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

but i would like to finish one sock by sunday....now have 5 inches done


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am excited for you. I cannot wait to see what pattern that yarn makes up. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

if my dd lets me even have them long enough to post a photo...she's still drooling over this yarn, lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I am happy, I have the same thing in hot pink and I have not used it yet. That comes after I have finished my Christmas jobs. One more tote to make and 3 pillow cases. I will try to show a picture of tote No 2 tomorrow. I was feeling pouty today so just stored it in a bag. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tell her that's the LAW, you have to post a pic before it is used!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Tell her that's the LAW, you have to post a pic before it is used!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz has been gone all day. I think everyone is getting busy for the holiday. Check in later southn...change your avatar...we would love to see your pretty face...bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

No, and I probably never will, but I keep trying. LOL



onesoutherngal said:


> do you know how much more peaceful it is to knit in a sparkling clean living room???
> 
> you all know how busy i've been the last few months...this deep clean was way overdue
> 
> now..if i can just move the kiddos and hubby to the barn...i might can keep it this was, lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> just curious...at this moment how many wip's do you have?
> 
> i think i may have the most....9 total
> 
> i would probably have more...but i am out of bags to keep them in, lol


I have socks going, a baby cocoon, and a shawl. I think that's it. Just 3. Not that I don't want to dig into more, just making myself finish the socks and baby cocoon before I start anything else!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dissi, you've been fighting this cold for a long time. Maybe Bits is right, you need to go to the doctor. We are all getting really concerned about you.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, I did that one year...ended up with pneumonia. When you reach a certain age or you have other health issues you do not screw around and put off seeing the Doc. With have had cancer(lymphomia) once, I go see the Doc when stuff is not right. I put off going this summer...and it took me a long time to get better. Bits

Back to lighter and brighter...speaking of which I heard Karen is doing much better?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes! Karen is scheduled to come home on Wednesday. They are sending her home with a hospital bed (for her back). But her lungs are much clearer. I know she's feeling better because she keeps calling me on the phone. She's bored in the hospital now and just wants to chit chat. I have to laugh cuz I have to work!! Tonight she called me when I got home and is asking about who to give her January rent money to since I'm not gonna be home the first of that month. I told her to worry about December first!! Then just send her hubby over here and give the rent to Poppy. LOL He'll take care of it for us.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Well, I am happy, I have the same thing in hot pink and I have not used it yet. That comes after I have finished my Christmas jobs. One more tote to make and 3 pillow cases. I will try to show a picture of tote No 2 tomorrow. I was feeling pouty today so just stored it in a bag. Bits


Damn I missed it again!!

What yarn?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is Nashua called Best Foot Foward. It makes a faire isle pattern. I have never used it. Ask barb if they have it at Webs or go to Webs on line. I bought it at my LYS and I know I paid more for it than it would sell at a place like webs.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I am going to faint. Webs has it at 8.49 per ball which will make a pair. I paid 15.00 at my lys. what a rip. I will start ordering from Webs. Bits

Not right away, I have to knit some socks first.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Gotta get thru your stash? I am winding up all the yarn I want to take with me on this trip.. and packing my yarn carryon...lol.. 

I don't want to take my swift or ball winder with me.. that is just extra weight... so winding winding winding... 

Gonna check out that yarn..

My daughter wants me to make a baby blanket and hat and socks/booties for her bff's baby girl.. she also wants it to be in hot pink... 

So much yarn so little time!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That "Best foot forward" yarn makes a great looking hat... just saw one...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Where did you see it?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Maryrose, how old is your son? As long as he lives with you he can stay on your health insurance until the age of 26. Maybe Burger King has benefits? I don't know. Is he still in school?


hi barbara ann, yes, he still lives with us. he's 25. he's on my hubby's ins. til 26.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i just mailed off my resort package today.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina!! I just got me my first real fruit cake! It's so goooood!!! I've only had the one that comes in the holiday box.... 


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Dears!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi city, how are you doing?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm ok, thanks. How are you? Getting ready for the holidays?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting where did you see the hat made with that yarn?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

And now the kitchen Is done.... I am so content.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> do u guys have pack rats for husbands like I do?


Totally... can never get rid of anything before it rots, because we might need that some day...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Late morning chicks, still hand sewing on the tote in-between bringing down decs from upstairs closet. I have a pile of napkins that need ironing and a table cloth. I so look froward to this week. Oh, and finish decorating by Thursday. I think we will get it all done except for the lights on the railings. Later chicklets.
> 
> PS I know everyone else is running around frantically also.


Hey Bitsey, what are you hand sewing on the bags? The linings going in around the zippers?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I Google the yarn and then hit the image button on the top left which brings up all the pictures that match the yarn, and there it was


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Needles... Yes!!! And a daughter and son who both inherited that gene...

That's why today was so bad...

Forcing them to say goodbye to things, lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Sewbiz, No, it is the binding that goes around the edges of the bag...half is machine sewn, but when you fold it over that part needs to be handsewn. And I am awful at that. I once said something to my mom...we were sitting at a table sewing, and I said "gosh, my handsewing is awful." She said, "I know it is." And that is mother being totally onest. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, knitting I will try that.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

So I am making a note to myself to buy two sets if needles from now on ... One lite colored and one dark so it will be easier on the eyes


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi guys, what's on my needles? Well I have a nearly done prayer shawl, a hat to go with the cocoon for January GGS, a little girls hat..... suspiciously missing is my sock. Okay, if I had as many stitches as I have frogged, my sock would be done. That is what I call determination.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good idea


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm finally home after a long day out running around. Had my new bridge cemented in this morning (with temporary cement so I can make sure I like it first) and it's much better than the first one. They finally did a good job, after having to redo the bad job. It looks like my real teeth and fits well. It will get cemented permanently on Dec. 16th...

Then I ran around in search of some boots I can just walk in the woods with. My criteria was leather, lightweight, lug soles, and covers my ankles but no higher. Do you think such a thing exists? No. I looked at hundreds of boot styles today and am so sick of fashion boots with heels... I like those too, but not out in the woods. I couldn't even find what I wanted in men's shoes.

I also hit THREE Dollar Tree stores and NO YARN... One big one had a box or something awful by Caron, felt very hard and dry! But no cotton yarn and nothing at all at the other two stores. They looked at me like I was crazy when I asked for yarn. Maybe our stores won't be getting it?

I also mailed my swap box today. It sounds like half of us did...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Sewbiz, No, it is the binding that goes around the edges of the bag...half is machine sewn, but when you fold it over that part needs to be handsewn. And I am awful at that. I once said something to my mom...we were sitting at a table sewing, and I said "gosh, my handsewing is awful." She said, "I know it is." And that is mother being totally onest. Bits


What a pain... I think I'd try to catch it by machine.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You really can;t because it would totally change the way the bag looks. One day when I get my act together you might get to see one. Bits.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I'm finally home after a long day out running around. Had my new bridge cemented in this morning (with temporary cement so I can make sure I like it first) and it's much better than the first one. They finally did a good job, after having to redo the bad job. It looks like my real teeth and fits well. It will get cemented permanently on Dec. 16th...
> 
> Then I ran around in search of some boots I can just walk in the woods with. My criteria was leather, lightweight, lug soles, and covers my ankles but no higher. Do you think such a thing exists? No. I looked at hundreds of boot styles today and am so sick of fashion boots with heels... I like those too, but not out in the woods. I couldn't even find what I wanted in men's shoes.
> I also hit THREE Dollar Tree stores and NO YARN... One big one had a box or something awful by Caron, felt very hard and dry! But no cotton yarn and nothing at all at the other two stores. They looked at me like I was crazy when I asked for yarn. Maybe our stores won't be getting it?
> ...


You should look at zappos.com they have every shoe on earth and their return policy is fantastic. And u Wil get the shoes almost overnight


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

As I was dragging around this evening I got a text from son who has still not made it back home for Thanksgiving. He is coming tomorrow and texted me that he's bringing two of his three roommates with him! For the week! I feel like strangling him. Here I got a reprieve from a houseguest when the other poor friend had to go home for a funeral, and now I have TWO in his place. I had stopped the frantic housecleaning when I heard the other boy wasn't coming, so now the house is dirty and two are coming. I feel so stressed and overwhelmed (plus got a COLD and I'm never sick), and hubby doesn't feel up to houseguest either. But we don't want to say 'no' when Seth already invited them. I'm going to have a talk with him about inviting people before he clears it with me first. So now I'm in panic mode. They will be here tomorrow afternoon and I have to finish a skirt tonight and prepare for my class tomorrow, then go teach it in the morning and go back to the grocery store to plan and shop for meals for 6... and on and on and on. It's no holiday when I have to do so much work. In fact I have to get off here now, to go vacuum the upstairs where they will be sleeping. I'll have to vac the rest of the house after they are already here.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> You really can;t because it would totally change the way the bag looks. One day when I get my act together you might get to see one. Bits.


Believe me, I would find a way. No way would I hand tack down all that binding. I put it on quilts the same way, and do it all by machine.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> You should look at zappos.com they have every shoe on earth and their return policy is fantastic. And u Wil get the shoes almost overnight


I already have! They had a pair that was like what I wanted but made out of fabric, like canvas, instead of leather. I think it wouldn't hold up to tromping through the woods. But I may relent... out of necessity.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! Sewbiz! Your busy meter just skyrocketed!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bonnie. It must be awful to be in such a state. I am sure your house is not "dirty". Just give it a lick and a promise for now. You will have to do it again when they leave. So make it clean enough to be healthy and leave it dirty enough to be happy. Old saying!!!! But you have to talk to your son. So pretend all of us are coming to help you and all will be well.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

No, I think it is PMS talking, not your situation. Remember we are on your side.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, dig into your freezer, isn't there a big container of chili or sauce?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes dear heart, do minimum pf cleaning..just get the dust bunnies and change sheets and put out fresh towels. Cleaning will happen after they leave. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I'm ok, thanks. How are you? Getting ready for the holidays?


yes, i will be soon.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta, that is not PMS, that is called "I am going to strangle that child" symdrome. Been there you do recover.

I have 3 families coming this week.....10 extra people to cook for three days. Plus laundry...they do not go home with dirty laundry.....my rule. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, yes, i know it can be stressful for holidays. i'm not allowed to just "pop" over my parents house. i always have to call first.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey, hand sewing is something I don't mind doing. I must admit I can stitch some very fine stitches rather nicely. It's the machine I get fumbled on. LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, I wish I could help you. I know what it is like to have people suddenly decide they are coming. NOT THIS YEAR!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, I totally agree with u, it doesn't feel like a holiday if u have to slave in the kitchen and clean everything!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I just finished the decreases on the sock. Now for the foot. Almost done with this one, then I can work on it's mate. Then two more pair before Christmas! Actually within the next 3 weeks. I have to get them out before we leave for Belize! OMG!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maryrose, that sounds a bit bizarre. Parents are supposed to accept us at anytime.
sorry Bonnie, your case is different. So how much more do you have to do to be resdy? Are you having a full turkey dinner? Is someone helping you? You know. bringing some of the food.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

If I still lived near the kids, no they would not have to call....but then again I might not be here. Since we ran away from home, yes they call because they have to sleep over, and it is always yes. We are yere, we are mom and dad. We are rarely away...we live in "vacation land". Bits. Ok, my chicklets...heading to my chair..closer on a 10. Check in later. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, i totally get your problem with the yarn. I can't decide what to pack, how much to pack. So afraid I won't take enough with me or enough to finish something, and there are no yarn stores on the island!! I might be over packing the yarn, but I can't take that chance.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Totally!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi alberta, i can visit once in awhile, but not all the time. and call before i come over. that's just the way they are.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta, Alberta...college boys do not bring food...they inhale food. The best you could do is get them to stay out of the kitchen and set the table. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You can always call, and I can send you whatever you need. Besides you will have lots of other things to do besides knit.



Barbara Ann said:


> Nina, i totally get your problem with the yarn. I can't decide what to pack, how much to pack. So afraid I won't take enough with me or enough to finish something, and there are no yarn stores on the island!! I might be over packing the yarn, but I can't take that chance.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nina will be gone a whole lot longer than you and Mike. She has to pack enough until March 15th. Never mind the undies and lingery just fill in with yarn. Nina I wouldn't know how to mail yarn to you, so better pack enough. And patterns too, although you will have the internet.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hmmmm...... I'm starting to think more and more I was born into the wrong family. 

I have to let them know before I show up too.... My mom would have a cow! A few weeks ago I called and she answered: Whaaat Kiddo???? It's Sunday! 

I hadn't talked to her in like 3 days. We're close but distant. In her favor though, she didn't really raise us. Got me back when I was 15...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I never called my parents before popping in the see them. A visit overnight or a visit to have dinner is different, but just to pop in and say hi, have a cup of tea or coffee? No way. Mom and Dad loved it. And all six of us did it all the time, so yes, they had a revolving door!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nina, we have a Del Webb Sun City very near here. My grandson was an electrician when they were built. They are beautiful.


knittingneedles said:


> Totally!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> You can always call, and I can send you whatever you need. Besides you will have lots of other things to do besides knit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't do it. Anything shipped into Belize has to have "duty tax" paid on when it is picked up. VERY expensive to ship to Belize. Gotta take it in the suit case. I will do it. Told Mike we might need to pay the fee for an extra case!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Besides, I'm only taking enough clothes for a week. Shorts, some tops, bathing suit. Not much, we will have the laundry done each week.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, that is nice that your parents welcome yous all the time. when i was younger, i popped in and guess what? my dad kind of yelled at me. isn't that something?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

BA sounds like a plan. But at least you will be where it is warm and people are nice. I want you to do a blog too. Complete with pictures.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maryrose, you can pop into my house anytime you want to.



maryrose said:


> hi barbara ann, that is nice that your parents welcome yous all the time. when i was younger, i popped in and guess what? my dad kind of yelled at me. isn't that something?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, I will be posting pics. Don't you worry. I want you to feel like you are there with me.

As for popping in, I want to pop in on you too! (sounds like another roadtrip Maryrose!) LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight Chicks with Sticks. Heading for bed. Gotta get up early and get kiddies off to school. Have a great night!

xoxoxox to all!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks alberta.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

goodnite barbara ann.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm outta here too. Off to baby hat. Have a good one. Luvya all


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm off too... Have a baby bum to wash..... =X 


Sweet dreams!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

posting a photo of my sock from earlier today...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

see why i need two sets of needles?...the needles are great until i hit the purple/blue stripe...then i go blind and start dropping stitches


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Wow! Sewbiz! Your busy meter just skyrocketed!


No kidding!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Southern, is that the yarn I sent you? I thought I sent you blues? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I love that yarn.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> No, I think it is PMS talking, not your situation. Remember we are on your side.


Well, I don't "M" any more, so it's not PMS... I think this lousy cold is making me cranky. I have no tolerance for sickness and my head is all stuffed up.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

you did....with a big note that read "socks"


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, dig into your freezer, isn't there a big container of chili or sauce?


No. Just some blueberries!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Colds will make you cranky


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

if it accidently made it in my box...too bad...the dd has a state track meet title from the last 3 years running...you'll never catch her to get it back, lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I will have to get that yarn. Bits...Good night my darlings. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> So how much more do you have to do to be resdy? Are you having a full turkey dinner? Is someone helping you? You know. bringing some of the food.


I did wash all the linens upstairs for them... all beds have clean sheets. The bathrooms up there need to be scrubbed and the floors vac'd. Then later I can vac downstairs.

I still have to write out my menu for Thanksgiving and go shop for it. I cook a huge dinner with everything, then we eat leftovers for a couple of days or make turkey soup or casserole. I bought a #20 bird, but that's it so far...

And now I also need to plan meals for Tues, and Wed, and the weekend, after Thanksgiving. No doubt they will go out to eat with friends at least once or twice, so it might not be that bad.

Bitsey, with your 10 extras for 3 days, I shouldn't be complaining about my 3 extra for 6 days... These two have been guests here before (one at a time!) and they do take care of themselves pretty well. They were never in the way, like my son in law would be! :roll: If I didn't feel so rotten this wouldn't seem like such a big deal.

Thanks for all your group commiseration!! :lol: I love you chicks!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, looks like you are busy. yes, i like leftover turkey too. (and the rest of the dinner) and christmas is just around the corner too. if i lived by you, i'd certainly help you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi barbara ann, that is nice that your parents welcome yous all the time. when i was younger, i popped in and guess what? my dad kind of yelled at me. isn't that something?


My dad would have welcomed us at any time, but not my Mom. She didn't want her usual routine rocked in any way, unless she had time to think about it first. I guess I've turned into her...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hang in there sewbiz...if the germies get too bad and you can't function...then remember if they are old enough to drive, they are old enough to pitch in and make the best of things

but i hope you kick the cold and are able to enjoy your time with your family and friends


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> see why i need two sets of needles?...the needles are great until i hit the purple/blue stripe...then i go blind and start dropping stitches


Yeah you need some light colored bamboos... Very pretty sock colors! Did Bitsey send you that yarn?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

someone posted about cranberry bread earlier...i am really tempted to go mess up my clean kitchen to make some...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

yes she did...and i really like it ... these were the only set of dpns that the store had...so lesson learned


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i like bamboo...but i seem to be rough on the tips...can you sharpen them with sand paper?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, looks like you are busy. yes, i like leftover turkey too. (and the rest of the dinner) and christmas is just around the corner too. if i lived by you, i'd certainly help you.


You are very sweet... I could get it all done if I was home tomorrow, but I won't be. And by the time I get back from the gym they guys should be here.

Going to pull a late-nighter!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i don't want to ruin them...but my favorite pair has a teeny tiny nick that catches the yarn when i use them now


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i like bamboo...but i seem to be rough on the tips...can you sharpen them with sand paper?


Probably so... but not too sharp or you'll split your yarn. After you sand (with very fine sandpaper) then take some wax paper and rub the sticks. The wax on the surface is nice and helps your knitting slide.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ok. will try that


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i don't want to ruin them...but my favorite pair has a teeny tiny nick that catches the yarn when i use them now


Use the lightest polishing sandpaper you can find, and sand only in one direction.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Gotta go clean a few bathrooms and hit the sack... Goodnight all!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and if you don't get to the vaccumming....put a clump of yarn in the hose, and as soon as the boys come in the door...tell them you need help unclogging it....

then let them go to work....fixing, and then vacumming while you finish lunch (or snack)

worked for my mom every time


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

goodnite ladies.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

for everyone stressing out about cleaning the house for the holidays....

well if you have had kids, then you probably have stories to tell....but THIS one is def'ly a doozie

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/21/kids-destroy-house-with-bag-of-flour_n_1105086.html


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, i just watched the video. unbelievable! where was the mother during all this! the toddlers were just playing. man! does she have a mess to clean up.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

is that not unbelievable! 

when you have two that close, it is amazing what they can do, and how quickly

mine are 14 months apart...i swear it would have been easier if they had been twins...

i danced for joy when they both came out of diapers, again when they both could tie their own shoes, and again when we took our last spelling test, lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Nina will be gone a whole lot longer than you and Mike. She has to pack enough until March 15th. Never mind the undies and lingery just fill in with yarn. Nina I wouldn't know how to mail yarn to you, so better pack enough. And patterns too, although you will have the internet.


U r so right Alberta, but since many countries in south America make yarn, most open air markets always have someone selling yarn its usually rough straight sheep wool but amazing colors, probably good for rugs and pillows or baskets stuff like that, also I have so many patterns in my files I think I will work on small things,socks scarves, washcloths. Thank for the offer.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nite all...happy dreams or knitting if you are a later owl than me...

still seeing tons of owls...still don't know where the owl fad originated, lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Nina, we have a Del Webb Sun City very near here. My grandson was an electrician when they were built. They are beautiful.
> 
> 
> knittingneedles said:
> ...


My mom came to see where we live and her biggest complaint was that all the houses looked the same, she is right


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > i like bamboo...but i seem to be rough on the tips...can you sharpen them with sand paper?
> ...


I have lantern moon needles and the more I used them the more the grain showed and I started feeling it tuggung on my yarn so I took a nail file (it was right near me) and rubbed it out then rubbed with wax paper, came out just fine.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

goodnite onesoutherngal.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been winding yarn for the last two hours. The sugar cane yarn is a b**tch to wind and I have three of them.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I have been winding yarn for the last two hours. The sugar cane yarn is a b**tch to wind and I have three of them.


sorry...if we lived closer, i would send my teens...they are getting good at winding :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

will try the sandpaper trick...and thankful to hear about the waxed paper trick...will try that too

5 inches on the sock...and one edge of the shawl completed...hope to finish another edge by tomorrow and knit the heel of sock on way to the coast, as it is a 4 hour trip ;-)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well have a great trip, hope you get your stuff finished!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> nite all...happy dreams or knitting if you are a later owl than me...
> 
> still seeing tons of owls...still don't know where the owl fad originated, lol


Harry Potter?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Luke helped me and we each cleaned a bathroom upstairs (or half bath, more accurately.) It was kind of a contest... Downstairs Charles scrubbed the little guest half bath, so they are all ready to go for company.

Upstairs I got out the broom instead of the vac, was just going to sweep up a little and ended up sweeping all the rooms and bathrooms. It's clean up there! I dusted it all the other day. So upstairs is ready for guests. We got done cleaning at 11 pm!

We built this big house with a bedroom upstairs for each of our three kids, and two half baths with a tub room in between, shared... Then in no time none of the kids lived at home anymore! But their rooms are all here for when they visit. And Luke moved back home. Maybe that's why Seth thinks he can invite all the guest he wants-- the bedrooms are there.

During Audrey's wedding I don't know how many people we had staying upstairs. The minister (from England) and his wife and 3 kids were in two of the rooms, then Audrey and her 4 bridesmaids ALL slept in her bedroom! The groom couldn't stay away so he slept in the tiny room that once was my sewing room-- room for a twin bed only. And my boys, having given up their bedrooms, crashed downstairs. What a zoo. It might have been fun for a weekend, but it went on for WEEKS. All of these people had come from England, Ireland and Mexico and so stayed way too long! I about turned into Norman Bates... :evil:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Looks like I'm turning out the lights in the Resort tonight! Sweet dreams...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

you too.. was fighting with a hank of yarn.. the hank won for the moment... will tackle it another time..

I have cleaning... but love what it looks and feels like once its done!!!

good night everyone!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> you too.. was fighting with a hank of yarn.. the hank won for the moment... will tackle it another time..
> 
> I have cleaning... but love what it looks and feels like once its done!!!
> 
> good night everyone!


True... It's great when it's done. If it would only stay that way...

Was just looking at boots on Zappos again... I like these:
http://www.zappos.com/sorel-tivoli-camp-18-leather-kettle-black
and these:
http://www.zappos.com/keen-crested-butte-low-boot-black

...just can't spend that kind of dough.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok so now you have to look for the same boots just cheaper...

http://www.zbsports.com/store/Store_ShoppingCart.aspx here it's 126.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_2?rh=n%3A672123011%2Cn%3A%21672124011%2Cn%3A679337011%2Cp_6%3AATVPDKIKX0DER%2Cp_83%3AP1NA383F8L88TFIZAP%2Cn%3A679380011&bbn=679337011&ie=UTF8&qid=1321946762&rnid=679337011

I believe these are eligible for 30% off on black Friday on Amazon..maybe you will find something you like there...

try these:

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Bearpaw-Womens-Kayla-Suede-Sheepskin-lined-Lace-up-Lug-Sole-Boots/6187478/product.html

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Journee-Collection-Womens-Price-12-Plush-Trim-Lace-up-Boot/6157303/product.html


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Helloooooo! Looks like I am talking to myself again..I'll leave you all a little update from Aus to read when you get up.
Hope you all had a good day! Sounds like a bit of cleaning got done today...I am soooooooo tired today it was a struggle to get through work I barely caught up with the resort chat and it was time to take DD to an appointment. Got home and it was time to cook dinner I made a creamy chicken and mushroom filling and put it inside puff pastry sort of a pie I guess with Mashed potato and gravy( my favourite...) peas , carrots and corn on the cob Not diet food by any means but lovely warm and comforting on a damp rainy Monday.
While waiting for DD I did a quick trip to the lys and got some 4ply cotton to knit with my 8ply cotton to make my dishcloths thicker, Then I went back to the waiting room and crocheted 3/4 of a hat I offered to make for a girl I work with she is only little and cannot get adult hats to fit her so I am doing another one with a big flower like I made for my cousins little girl.
They only take about 2 hours all up and they are done.

While all of you are enjoying your Thanksgiving on Friday my work is holding their children's christmas party... I know it is way to early but no one seems to care, They just want it over with ...I want to do it closer to Christmas when I feel all Christmassy.
So Ladies that was my day! I hope you all have a lovely day and the preporations for thanksgiving are not too stressful. I am thinking of making a pumpkin pie in honnor of you all on thanksgiving as I am thankful for having you all as my new friends !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Awwwwww Tracy .... Wish you could just fly over and do tg with us! 

I think you would love it

I know we'd love having you!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

That is my job for today. Quick breads for our community Thanksgiving table. 2 of my sons have invited me to Thanksgiving dinner, but I will stop there for pie and coffee. (Maybe not pie at both). I feel my heart will be better served by making the day bright for someone else. We planned the meal out after church Sunday, and it sounds like everything is going to be just like an old-fashioned day. I plan to take my camera and will post pics to share with you all. Oh, BTW, good morning....



onesoutherngal said:


> someone posted about cranberry bread earlier...i am really tempted to go mess up my clean kitchen to make some...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, I want to make a quick bread with apple sauce and want to put in raisens and nuts.
Anyone have a recipe?

quote=onesoutherngal]someone posted about cranberry bread earlier...i am really tempted to go mess up my clean kitchen to make some...[/quote]


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Alberta ... I am on my phone ... But will try to google A to Z bread for you


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Try this.... Great recipe and your choice of ingredients makes it your own

Not diabetic tho

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/A-to-Z-Bread


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok chicklets...getting ready to leave the house...last minute shopping for T-day. Got to go and put on my face and do my hair. Will check in this afternoon. Bits

It is a rainy, chilly day here. Alberta...good day for baking.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ok so now you have to look for the same boots just cheaper...
> 
> http://www.zbsports.com/store/Store_ShoppingCart.aspx here it's 126.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks Nina... you are a great little online shopper! I will check out more on those sites later today, whenever I get to sit back down at the computer.

Got up at 6:45 and by 8 had my hair colored and the garage all swept out. I'm about to go to my class this morning, and then will stop at the store for food for tonight's dinner. I guess I'll be shopping for Thanksgiving tomorrow, with all the other nuts... I can only think as far as today's meals, today.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow!! Everything I need in one tidy spot. TYVM!! I knew someone could help.....



onesoutherngal said:


> Try this.... Great recipe and your choice of ingredients makes it your own
> 
> Not diabetic tho
> 
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/A-to-Z-Bread


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I hope you all have a lovely day and the preporations for thanksgiving are not too stressful. I am thinking of making a pumpkin pie in honnor of you all on thanksgiving as I am thankful for having you all as my new friends !!!!!!!!!!


Thank you Tracy, that's sweet. I am thankful to have you for a friend, too.

Hope the children enjoy their party. Our Silver Sneakers party is going to be early too, for the senior exercise classes. It will be in about a week. I have a feeling that _everyone_ just wants it over, as they all have family and kid's Christmas activities that will start to snowball after then. Our seniors are very fit and active... many of them go and volunteer places like nursing homes and the veteran's hospital. God bless them!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning Everyone! 

Hope you all have a nice day and can get in a stitch here and there. 

Alberta, it's going to smell really good in your home with the baking breads! You may get some company 

Bonnie, don't forget to just take it all in and enjoy the moments.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Finished this at 2 a.m.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh how pretty!! That yarn is great!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> Hope you all have a nice day and can get in a stitch here and there.
> 
> ...


Thanks, will try.

Here's another owl for OSG:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-44179-1.html


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Finished this at 2 a.m.


Pretty, Alberta! That will make a lovely set with the cocoon.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't you just love the pattern that yarn makes. I"m having a blast with it!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Those hats look really cute on the toddlers... but i've been seeing adults with these... 

Makes my right brow go up... Those furry ones too. Why??


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't mean to offend anyone... maybe its just my eyes.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Zucchinni bread in the oven. Hasn't started to smell good yet tho. Next I think the cranberry bread, last the banana bread. I won't put nuts in that in case someone is allergic to nuts. So little time, so many choices. Pumpkin should be good. Or applesaucr. Woe is me....


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi city, there are hat patterns for adults that look like that. i've seen them on models, i don't think it looks too bad.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I woukld do one of the choices SBG told us to check out. Owls marching around the beanie. A lot like my skeletons if you remember them.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I like those owls... they're nice. I've seen them around the collar of sweaters also....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Maryrose, maybe the young ladies can pull it off. When I was at the market downtown the other day, there were older women in fur coats donning these...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Okay, I want to make a quick bread with apple sauce and want to put in raisens and nuts.
> Anyone have a recipe?
> 
> quote=onesoutherngal]someone posted about cranberry bread earlier...i am really tempted to go mess up my clean kitchen to make some...


[/quote]

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/Quick-Applesauce-Raisin-Bread-Recipezaar


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good morning all.. turkey out of freezer defrosting.. brought a fresh one but had no room in fridge.. so froze it for 2 days.. oh well.. tough nukkies on anyone who complains....

Kal decided a couple of days ago to start going thru all the paperwork in the house, and all the books.. etc.. what a mess.. If its not cleaned up by thursday morning...I think I will throw him out with all the trash!!!!!!! 

Can't decide if I should start cooking today or not... 
and haven't made a definite decision on the menu.. I can't remember the last time I made green bean casserole.. 

These people coming had better eat!!!!! don't want many leftovers.. have to cook for the weekend too!!!

Bonnie, I feel you!!!!!!! lol... at least they will eat you out of house and home, wish I had them over at my house, I am trying to use us all the food before our trip!!! Why don't you just pack everyone up and bring them over here? they can camp out on my rock lawn (no grass)...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you KN. I have the applesauce bread in the oven as we speak. My zucchinni bread sank in the middle. And I tested it before I took it out. Tested done. ARGGHH!! Maybe I can take it out of the pan when cold and cut it to see if it can be saved.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a tent! Can I camp out on your rock lawn!! OUCH!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just ran over to the dollar store again! I got 12 more balls of yarn, but they only had the pale yellow left. I think I bought all the others! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So....... I'm thinking about going blonde again. Starting off slow, so that by the summer i'm a blondie.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I"m sorry Tania, I can't picture you as a blonde. Do you have a pic of you being blonde? You have such beautiful thick hair. Are you sure you want to change it?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Your beautiful dark hair kind of goes with your heritage. JMHO


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Our store didn't have the cotton yarn. Only acrylic/nylon. Thought it would b e okay for charity stuff. Like prayer shawls, hats, mittens.



Barbara Ann said:


> I just ran over to the dollar store again! I got 12 more balls of yarn, but they only had the pale yellow left. I think I bought all the others! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I was blonde for about ten years... Personally I had more fun as a blonde LOL ;D


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay love, blonde is good.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh Tania, that's not how I pictured you with blonde hair. It's not BLONDE BLONDE! I like it. Especially the pic where you are blowing me kisses!! LMAO That color looks good! You are such a pretty girl. Truly.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm going back to the gym too... signed up.  and am taking the train instead of driving to work, for sure. more knitting time and i get in some exercise


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. Blonde it is!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

It'll be a transition though. I'll have to start out with highlights so i don't damage my hair so much... besides, i want peoples eyes to get used to it. I hate the shock effect.... lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Oh how pretty!! That yarn is great!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

just luv that hat


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ok,,,i am not panicking because sewbiz shows as online...but get in your hallway, girl if that storm is near you!

spotters say funnel on the ground in your general area according to wlbt


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi city, i think you look better with your dark drown hair. i want to color mine, but it will be lite brown. because that is my natural color. but everyone does what they want.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> ok,,,i am not panicking because sewbiz shows as online...but get in your hallway, girl if that storm is near you!
> 
> spotters say funnel on the ground in your general area according to wlbt


OMG she said she was going tothe gym!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi alberta, sorry to hear your zucc. bread. i'm buying my pies for the holiday. i can cook quick breads, but i'm not good in the pie dept. but i do like my berry cobblers though.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

think she will be better off at the gym..if i am ready the radar right..depends on where exactly she is


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

she has lived here long enough to read the weather, so i am not going to panic...

hate it for anyone who is traveling today tho...it's why we waited a day..knew it was coming


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

ok well i hope they have the news on. so they know not to be outside


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you Maryrose


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i like it either way...it was a pretty shade of blonde you picked before..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Thank you KN. I have the applesauce bread in the oven as we speak. My zucchinni bread sank in the middle. And I tested it before I took it out. Tested done. ARGGHH!! Maybe I can take it out of the pan when cold and cut it to see if it can be saved.


I always seem to be late to the party!!!

Maybe you can make bread pudding out of the zuchinni cake?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you KN. I have the applesauce bread in the oven as we speak. My zucchinni bread sank in the middle. And I tested it before I took it out. Tested done. ARGGHH!! Maybe I can take it out of the pan when cold and cut it to see if it can be saved.
> ...


my mom always made the best concoctions out of her fallen cakes...when we were little, we figured out quick to slam a door or jump really hard on the floor, lol...then we moved into a house with a cement foundation...

 we missed those fallen cakes after that, lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't doubt that Bonnie knows exactly what to do in a tornado! She is one smart cookie!!! 

And Tania, I love streaks on darker hair.. a honey color.. I used to have that... now I use a ash medium blond that blends with gray!!!!  also had dark hair.. the new way they color is cool too.. where the bottoms are lighter than the tops so that it blends better...


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I finally finished the white hoodie, so am casting on the ladybug tonite, after dinner...

Im having ******* and potato gratin and marrowfat peas

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faggot_(food) if you dont already know what a ***** is 

Sewbiz, Richard has agreed to take me back to chester to the rowan mill, but not until march because of the bad weather we will have soon and I will need the wheelchair  but I promise to find goodies for everyone when we go


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

she is probably okay...if she is online, she still has power...and where the damage is they are reporting its out...

as i don't know exactly where she lives, i just know it is in her general area that it got really bad a little while ago


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

dissi....that almost looks like something we would call "soul food" here in the deep southern usa...

hope you enjoy your meal


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

my mom used to serve porqipine (spelling) meatballs served that way...

she used ground deer burger, and white rice, minced onions, tomato sauce and spices....to make meatballs that she would cook in a pan kinda the way you would cook meatloaf...because she would top it with tomato sauce the last few minutes...

she would serve it with mashed potato..or scalloped potato ...

comfort food...

the rice pops out as it cooks, so we were convinced as kids we were eating porcipine!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't you think that in the woods would be pretty safe? I am sure she knows what to do. I always worry about older people who might not hear that it was coming. Weather always says to check on the elderly. Nobody here is elderly!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You do know that ****** is a derogatory word in the USA for gay people.. very nasty word.. and *** in Britain is a cigarette in the USA.. the words are really strange when you check them out...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

that area seems to have calmed down...and no reported injuries...so i am thinking she is jumping around the gym right now...only worrying about her silver sneaker members getting in their best workout...

she will let us know later how silly we were to worry, i am sure


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey, can you remember what she did? I hate to lose all that stuff. Such a waste. I have the cranberry nut in the oven now. I will have to do something as I said I would make 6 breads. I will have 4. All new recipes. Always a surprise when you take it somewhere,



onesoutherngal said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > knitgalore said:
> ...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

that word is also a type of lace in knitting...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hey, can you remember what she did? I hate to lose all that stuff. Such a waste. I have the cranberry nut in the oven now. I will have to do something as I said I would make 6 breads. I will have 4. All new recipes. Always a surprise when you take it somewhere,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she would use what she had...pudding, or chopped fruit, or coolwhip and cream cheese with a little confectioners sugar mixed....

basically, she would make a trifle...layer of cake, layer of any of the above...repeat

or if in a sheet pan...she would pour condensed milk over the hot cake, and top with coolwhip...then sprinkle nuts, coconut or chopped chocolate or butterfinger bars..... or even caramel or chocolate syrup...

those were the bomb! soooooo good.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Where I live now they are a kind of staple food...I didnt pick the name of the food...they are made from offal and wrapped in stomach lining (not sure which animal, think its pig)

I dont use the term for gay people, and yes I know the word *** means cigerette here.

But to me, a ****** will always be a black country delicacy 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Country


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

she does that now...but cheats and puts a layer of Little Debbie cakes...then white chocolate pudding (jello), then cool whip, then chopped toppings of choice and syrups...


hope she did one for thursday


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

dissi said:


> Where I live now they are a kind of staple food...I didnt pick the name of the food...they are made from offal and wrapped in stomach lining (not sure which animal, think its pig)
> 
> I dont use the term for gay people, and yes I know the word *** means cigerette here.
> 
> ...


LOL! a "black country delicacy" is even worse!!!!! lol... sorry couldn't resist!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

OHH, The only innard that I could eat is chopped liver. That is as far as it goes. Back from the store and spent a fortune....I swear if we had a blizzard now this house is stocked. Hubby also wanted a turkey breast, so I got one of those and two lbs. of shrimp. These kids had better be hungry. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

well, the cranberry bread is in the oven...so is choc chip peanut butter cookie bars....and the kitchen is still clean


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

for dissi

http://southernfood.about.com/od/meatballs/r/bl30202l.htm

mom used dry onion soup mix to season hers, i think

just in case you decide you want a taste of the south,lol

you can always tell the dd's that i sent you a care package of "exotic" meat, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

my dh did get a buck tho...and a blessing it was as i overspent our budget, and realized i still had a bill to pay!

ugh,, i hate when i get so busy i forget stuff like that!

fresh venison was a blessing as we don't get paid again till the end of the month


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

dissi said:


> I finally finished the white hoodie, so am casting on the ladybug tonite, after dinner...
> 
> Im having ******* and potato gratin and marrowfat peas
> 
> ...


 :thumbdown: so so sorry Dissi, I would not be able to eat that now that I read the link you sent. Nope, no way, no how. And I don't consider myself a picky eater!! :hunf: :?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I think my limit is vienna sausages. I'm a wimp!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Being a wimp is ok. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So....... I'm thinking about going blonde again. Starting off slow, so that by the summer i'm a blondie.


I love the blonde Tania!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I think my limit is vienna sausages. I'm a wimp!


I'm a wimp when it comes to those too! YUCK! :thumbdown:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> my mom used to serve porqipine (spelling) meatballs served that way...
> 
> she used ground deer burger, and white rice, minced onions, tomato sauce and spices....to make meatballs that she would cook in a pan kinda the way you would cook meatloaf...because she would top it with tomato sauce the last few minutes...
> 
> ...


We had these as a kid too first time I freaked out I still remember that..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> You do know that ****** is a derogatory word in the USA for gay people.. very nasty word.. and *** in Britain is a cigarette in the USA.. the words are really strange when you check them out...


It is also a type of meatbally thing in the UK.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

dissi said:


> Where I live now they are a kind of staple food...I didnt pick the name of the food...they are made from offal and wrapped in stomach lining (not sure which animal, think its pig)
> 
> I dont use the term for gay people, and yes I know the word *** means cigerette here.
> 
> ...


That's what I meant my mum used to eat them.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Now I am caught up with you all and have a few minutes I will say good morning, sounds like you are all busy, busy, busy, hope Sewbiz is ok!
We also use alot of the same expressions as the Engish but I guess that isn't a suprise as the English were the first here and my heritage is English.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> dissi said:
> 
> 
> > I finally finished the white hoodie, so am casting on the ladybug tonite, after dinner...
> ...


I keep thinking... everything taste better fried!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

nope! too gross for me. so sorry!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, did sewbiz get a tornado?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.greatballsofyarn.com/knittingcruise.htm

one day, we will do stuff like this together!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yeah... I am there


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

https://www.craftsy.com/deals/malabrigo-silk-merino-eve-violet/212

Not sure if anyone has an interest but just got this in my email... it's a quicky so you got to move fast if you do want it...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

To all my Thanksgiving buddies, this is for you!!!

http://images.businessweek.com/ss/05/11/egreetings/source/2.htm


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Just got a text from sewbiz... She is fine


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I was blonde for about ten years... Personally I had more fun as a blonde LOL ;D


Oh, you're so cute! You look great either way...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I'm going back to the gym too... signed up.  and am taking the train instead of driving to work, for sure. more knitting time and i get in some exercise


Yay! Love the gym idea...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And she's back!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> she is probably okay...if she is online, she still has power...and where the damage is they are reporting its out...
> 
> as i don't know exactly where she lives, i just know it is in her general area that it got really bad a little while ago


HA HA... didn't even know there was supposed to be a storm today. ????????????????? Heard nothing about it and the sun was shining on the way to the gym. I was surprised to hear it start raining hard while we were in there, but by the time we came out it was pretty much over. Not a big deal... Thanks for thinking of me.

Sometimes it's better not to watch the media. They hype everything and fill us so full of fear.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

YAY! You're ok! We were worried about ya! 

And thanks for the compliments... i figure it's time to put out  LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh Nina...I just love your message. I am going to save that. Too much fun. Bits.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I thought you would like it.... happy you enjoyed it!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hahaha, I loved it! That was way too cute. And you ain't selling her to Butterball!! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG That turkey is hilarious! hahahaha


Thanks!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

just got home. We went out to dinner. Mike had his choice, go out and get something or bacon and eggs. Told him which ever one he didn't choose, he gets tomorrow! LOL


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies,i just got the rest of the food to make thanksgiving dinner. i used my gerrity's $25.00 gift certificate and i just had to add 27.00 more dollars out of my own checkbook. sooooo, tomorrow i will be very busy! i hope you all have a nice holiday. i will squeeze some knitting in too.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

cranberry bread is scrumptious...chocolate chip peanut butter bars wonderfully yummy...and chocolate sheet cake ready to travel and frost when we ger there...


now...which wips to take? socks for the road, but what mindless wip to work on while the family chats....?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

how about boleros??? lol.. I just crack myself up!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Did u guys see this:

www.youtube.com/watch%253Fv%253D7wADZBNvA_s

can you just imagine???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Did u guys see this:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch%253Fv%253D7wADZBNvA_s
> 
> can you just imagine???


Hola Nina!

Link doesn't work........ .


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Uch God, now I am not near the comp that had it,, have to look for it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Uch God, now I am not near the comp that had it,, have to look for it.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

goodness...i must be getting better...now the dh and son are starting to beg me to knit things for them...


nina...do you have a link for those military hats that cover the face too?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Did u look on the site? Www.knitlocker.org


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Look for xxs knitting on YouTube


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Did u look on the site? Www.knitlocker.org


did not know where to look ....but knew you would :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://knitting.about.com/od/hatpatterns/a/helmetliner.htm

Its not on the site.. but here is a pattern


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

got it ....


will just add that to my list

i am starting to feel a little overwhelmed with all my wips...

knitted several inches today...but when i start to feel like a knitting producer instead of creater...it's time to reevaluate my priorities....( and just learn to say "no" )


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG yes. I've seen her before Nina! Crazy right?! 

I think she was the one who worked on the movie Coraline? I think that's it... that movie is a bit disturbing... shouldn't be for kids btw...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i have seen that one too....just makes you say "hmmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Crazy, yes she is the one from Caroline, watching x factor


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

you bet i am! great episode today! can't wait til you watch


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am we got tv back so I am watching, who r they going to vote off? So far they are all fantastic. But I think so far mel is the most amazing, and all she said and her accent, fantastic!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicklets, I have ejoyed all of the videos. I am just tired today. Tomorrow is a whole bunch of work I will try to check in, and all I want to do is finish that sock. I am going to try a post a pic of the last tote. Chat in the am chicklets, adore all of you to pieces. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hugs Bitsey!  Sleep well!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

We all have tons of work tomorrow. Ugh we should all go to sleep early!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Finished 3 edges of Scarlett shawl... 1. 1/2 rows on the 4th

A little on the sock... Still not getting the sock fever the rest of you share... Not giving up tho

Presents wrapped already & baking for tg done... Been very busy 2 days


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I am just tired today. Tomorrow is a whole bunch of work


It sure is! I wish I could just stay home and start cooking early. But I have to go to the gym and teach one more class for this week. Kind of screws up half the day, so I'm sure I'll be cooking late into the night. At least I don't have to do any desserts, just bought the frozen pies.

You probably won't hear from me tommorrow, except maybe in the morning over coffee... so please don't speculate my demise or anything. :roll: Just busy.

Who was it that said, "Rumors of my demise have been greatly exaggerated..."? Lincoln?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hope you all have a lovely Thanksgiving with your families, Don't work too hard, get someone else to do the dishes....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> To all my Thanksgiving buddies, this is for you!!!
> 
> http://images.businessweek.com/ss/05/11/egreetings/source/2.htm


Thanks Nina the girls and I had a chuckle over this one!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

okay now...you were hoppin around the gym while i was watching the radar!...

i really am glad it missed you....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do you all decorate your houses for thanksgiving?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i don't...i do well to get christmas decos up most years...

i also just do not have room to store a lot of holiday decorations


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nope I don't either... just cook and cook and cook...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

From what we see here it looks like you all decorate like mad for every holiday... Then again it is TV.We don't have kangeroos hoping down every street although.... there was one in our front yard once that got out from the reserve a few streets from our house.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol....does that mean all your men are not gorgeous hunks with amazing dimples and deep sexy voices?!?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i hope to goodness you don't believe all you see about my poor little state! the majority of mississippians are nothing like what the movies make us out to be!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and i will gladly trade you my skunks for your kangeroos!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> lol....does that mean all your men are not gorgeous hunks with amazing dimples and deep sexy voices?!?


I sure there are some somewhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol....have a great day tracy...this is late in the pm for me...so i am going to go to sleep now


be blessed


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good night...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ifound this on another thread... this stuff is stunning..

Crocheters pay attention!

http://www.mypicot.com/club/2011/07/25/amazing-irish-crochet-from-olga-krivenko/#more-63


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

wow! every piece is stunning.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

so since you crochet, think you can do that??? your granny afghan is gorgeous too.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Haha! I could only dream.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

or you can do!!!

i'm off to never never land! see ya


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

the version i first posted is more of a meatball than a faggott, they are commercial and being so, after "mad cow disease" they are limited to what they put in them, but you can still buy the original faggotts and gray pays (grey peas) in the butchers locally...


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

as long as they aint peach boleros lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

My mum bought ******* from a scottish butcher here in Aus. I wasn't eating them, she used to try and get us to eat lambs fry as well.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ifound this on another thread... this stuff is stunning..
> 
> Crocheters pay attention!
> 
> http://www.mypicot.com/club/2011/07/25/amazing-irish-crochet-from-olga-krivenko/#more-63


 :thumbup: all I can say is WOW! those are awesome! I can crochet up a storm, but that is way beyond my patience! OMG.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Can you imagine how much these pieces cost!!
Morning Barb.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning! 


Her prices are in my the thousands... can you imagine??


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It is gorgeous work, Crochet is very popular in the stores here, but still can't convince either daughter to wear it...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I can relate. Lol unless its scarves i doubt the would like it yet. Maybe when they mature a little. They probably associate it with being old. And babies are just helpless. If i knew how to knit and crochet before Mia was born.... she would have worn all kinds of ruffled things.

Not that we make so many ruffles or anything.... I was a teenager.... i remember lol. 


I know better now.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Youngest DD would look beautiful in the little crocheted dresses as she is so thin... I can only wish.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm off to bed now I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks. I know everyone will be really busy today getting ready for tomorrow! Me, just gonna sit back and let it all happen! Not cooking this year. I will cook Friday, but only a fraction of what we usually put together for Thanksgiving. Just the essentials. I got a small (smallest I could find) turkey. No biggy!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

CRAP!!! The ceiling in my office is leaking!!! A lot!

Lots of rain!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah! Protect the yarn and computer!!!


So sorry; (


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It's in my office at work. No yarn here! Knitting wip is in the car safe and sound. Just in case I need it at lunch time. I think I should just go home...hmmmmm....think the boss would agree??? LOL NOT!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicklets. A busy day today. Clean dining room, make sauage biscuits, and put up the tree. Oh, hope to post a pic of last tote. Don't know if I will be able to knit a stitch. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the last tote? I didn't see the second one yet!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Your office at home?? I thought you said you didnt have to work today. Oh, I forgot. Good morning Barb. Have a great day tomorrow if I don't get to see you later. I am off to read to my nursing home people, and then back to bake my zucchinni bread. AGAIN!! Yesterday 2 beautiful loaces fell in the middile and were raw. . My tester came out clean. But I did get 4 other loaves done. Hey, guess what? I am whispering here. I have a sock started. Maybe 2 inches. So, don't tell anybody, and have a great holiday tomorrow, and just relax. Luv 'n stuff from here.



Barbara Ann said:


> CRAP!!! The ceiling in my office is leaking!!! A lot!
> 
> Lots of rain!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

(whisper) yay Alberta on the sock 

I do work today. I"m at work now. My home office is fine, Thank God!! I do not work on Friday. I get a 4 day weekend! Whoohoo!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I plan to do A LOT OF KNITTING!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I won't be doing much knitting. Just every time I have a break. I am not cooking at home here, but have the community dinner. This is the first time we are doing this. Hope it is successful as there are a lot of needy (or lonely) families in the area. Have a great weekend. Mailed your package on Monday. P.O. said it should be there in 2 or 3 days. Maybe Friday. For sure by Monday.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, thi is the 2nd tote. Later in the day I will show...back to ironing. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

package to me? what package????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok Bitsey, I wanted to make sure I didn't miss something!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

All the glasses for Belize. How quickly they forget. As busy as you are no wonder.



Barbara Ann said:


> package to me? what package????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You are so right, I did forget!!! As soon as I get them I will put them in my suit case so I don;t forget to take them with us!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I should have not said anything. Just let it surprise you.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to get dressed. All my KP friends. Stay sweet. We will all get together when things quiet down. Like Bonnie said, no rumors of our demise. CU later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

If I don't catch you today or tomorrow.......HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE!

HUGGGGSSS AND KISSESSS

oh the mushy stuff!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Who was it that said, "Rumors of my demise have been greatly exaggerated..."? Lincoln?


Or was it Mark Twain?
Dad used to quote it all the time, but he's gone now so I can't ask him...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hope you all have a lovely Thanksgiving with your families, Don't work too hard, get someone else to do the dishes....


Definitely! The eaters do the dishes!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Do you all decorate your houses for thanksgiving?


No. Thanksgiving sort of sneaks up on me. But I start looking for my Christmas tree about the day after...

The only Thanksgiving decs will be on the table, maybe a centerpiece or something.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ifound this on another thread... this stuff is stunning..
> 
> Crocheters pay attention!
> 
> http://www.mypicot.com/club/2011/07/25/amazing-irish-crochet-from-olga-krivenko/#more-63


Freeform crochet... very cool. You can do things with crochet that you can't do as effectively with knitting. I still like knitting better...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Morning!
> 
> Her prices are in my the thousands... can you imagine??


It probably works out to about $3 an hour...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Love you all... will be back on late, late, later...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday Maryrose!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy, happy birthday maryrose!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Maryrose!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Who was it that said, "Rumors of my demise have been greatly exaggerated..."? Lincoln?
> ...


It couldn't have been Lincoln because he actually did demise!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you all have a lovely Thanksgiving with your families, Don't work too hard, get someone else to do the dishes....
> ...


I brought those cool looking paper plates (actually plastic) no way on this planet I will be cooking, cleaning, entertaining and doing the dishes!!!!!! I also brought plastic silver and cups!!!! and screw anyone who isn't happy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday MaryRose, I sure hope your family is Thankful that you were born on this day!!!!! Have a great Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm feeling a little low, guess with all the crap going on. And this drip drip drip drip freaking drip drip is making me crazy!! It is very rainy and gloomy outside. I need the sun. I need warmth. I need my knitting!!!

Ok, so I just don't feel like being in the office!!! Can you blame me?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

AND ONLY THREE WEEKS UNTIL I DO GET THAT SUN AND WARMTH!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I always get a bit depressed before the holidays.. the cleaning and cooking seem to loom in front of me like a giant wall... then I get into it.. and before you know it, I have a rhythm and things are looking better.. but then I get depressed again, at the end of the meal cause i know i have to clean and then prepare for the next meal.. vicious cycle... get me on a ship, quickly.. no cleaning no cooking no bills to pay... nada!!! perfect.. but then I get depressed again right before we get back.. cause...... you know the drill!!!!!!! lolololololol!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well I am off to be depressed!! (meaning cooking starts NOW!)... later alligators!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

enjoy Nina!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You know those beautiful glass front kitchen cabinets you have always wanted and finally got, well, they are not sealed cabinets, just turned on the lights and they are dusty. So everything is coming out and being cleaned and put back.

Happy Birthday Maryrose. May you have a lovely day. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> You know those beautiful glass front kitchen cabinets you have always wanted and finally got, well, they are not sealed cabinets, just turned on the lights and they are dusty. So everything is coming out and being cleaned and put back.
> 
> Happy Birthday Maryrose. May you have a lovely day. Bits


that's how my curio cabinets are too! Dust collectors.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Maryrose


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

well, I finished. The cabinet is clean, dust free and I am getting rid of some wine glasses that I no longer want. Give to the girls when they come down on Friday. Have a glass of iced tea then tackle the tree....the big one. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I wan't to go home..... Idon't want to be here either Barb!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Maryrose. Best wishes from Illinois. I am so glad you are my friend. Again, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Still at work 
I still wanna go home!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I want you to know we have just put up the new tree. 1779 tips that need to be fluffed and opened. Hubby said that tree is never going back in the box. We will take it apart and haul each part up to the closet and put it back together again. Now I need to decorate it. I am pooped. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS Bitsey!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I said.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm actually glad I don't have to do any of that stuff this year. I guess I just need the break.

Karen just called, SHE IS HOME!!! 

Also my boss just came in, he gave me a lovely bottle of wine from his winery!! It is really good stuff, I've had it before, and he doesn't sell it. Can't buy it in a store.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Ive bitten the dust! gotta go the docs tommoro, feel like my nose is the drip in your office Barb....drip drip drip! lips are sore, not cracked but sore, head is spinning.....but its not gonna ruin my trip to the german market

http://www.christmasmarkets.com/UK/birmingham-christmas-market.html

tommoro am, after the docs, will be in the wheelchair but will still enjoy it 

Glad that Karen is home x x x

Bits come do my tree.....dont even know where it is stored! lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dissi, so glad you are FINALLY going to the doctor!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I bet it's so pretty Bitsey. You can probably make postcards out of your decorations.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Feel better Dissi! I hope you're able to treat it and he doesn't say let it go away on it's own...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hugs for Karen! I"m glad she's home!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> You know those beautiful glass front kitchen cabinets you have always wanted and finally got, well, they are not sealed cabinets, just turned on the lights and they are dusty. So everything is coming out and being cleaned and put back.
> 
> Happy Birthday Maryrose. May you have a lovely day. Bits


That's why when I had my kitchen done I had all solid doors besides then I don't have to keep them tidy lol...

Maryrose I wish you a very Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all. Look after yourself Dissi!
Barb glad Karen is home and can spend the holidays with her family.
I'm off to work,enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Have a great day at work Tracy!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Whoo hoo ! Karen is home !

So glad you are going to doc, dissi... Tell them not to let you go until you get every complaint doctored!

Bits, my dream house will have a hidden closet right behind where my tree will be.... Slide out tree... Slide and hide til next year


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, I received your package! The glasses are great and perfect to take to Belize. Thank you on behalf of the locals of Caye Caulker!

Also, the sock yarn you sent me is yummy!!! So not necessary, but I do love it!
Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: 
Had another package on my door step this evening when I got home. Can't open it yet, and I can't say who/where it came from...but thank you ahead of time!

I'm excited!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

check out this blog.. I love this work.. scroll to see some amazing quilts!!!

http://www.colorcrazy.com/blog/


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> check out this blog.. I love this work.. scroll to see some amazing quilts!!!
> 
> http://www.colorcrazy.com/blog/


WOW! I love that second quilt. All those squiggly lines!! Bet that was a pain in the a$$ to do!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Have to ask our resident quilter when she is around!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

My DIL just sent me a great little recipe:


Easy chicken with onions

Chicken breast on bone and thighs (I used 2 breast on the bone for Avidan and I)
Garlic salt
Paprika
2-3 Onions cut into rings
Margarine
¼-1/2 cup Brown sugar (I start low and add based on the consistency)
3 Tbsp Soy sauce
Sliced almonds toasted (optional)

Preheat oven to broil
Sprinkle chicken with paprika and garlic powder and broil skin side up for 7 minutes with oven door open a little. When done reduce oven heat to 350 and remove chicken.
Sauté onions in saucepan with margarine until translucent. Add brown sugar and stir until dissolves. Add soy sauce.
Place chicken in an oven proof pan put onion mixture on top and bake for 25-30 minutes. Remove and top with alomonds.
The end. Delish!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That sound yummy. And easy! Gonna give that one a try!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nina, that sounds so good. Maybe after the turkey day I will try it. MMMMMMgood!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like a plan for next week: ) ... When get ready for poultry again


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Those quilts are stunners. People in the fiber arts can do some really amazing things. I am jealous that I get myself into other things instead of just sitting and designing...except I am having too much fun.

Oh, dissi, I wish I were with you going to the german market. I would need to take alot, alot of money with me. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Those quilts are stunners. People in the fiber arts can do some really amazing things. I am jealous that I get myself into other things instead of just sitting and designing...except I am having too much fun.
> 
> Oh, dissi, I wish I were with you going to the german market. I would need to take alot, alot of money with me. Bits


 :thumbup:


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Trust me Bits, Im taking lots and lots of money  but then again im also taking both dd's sooo guess my money wont go as far as i want it to lol!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey there!! So very glad Karen is home. Enjoy!! I am happy to send a few things to your friends in Belize. As for the yarn, I hope you will love it. It is what I am using for my latest attempt at socks. I want to be as prolific as you are. The yarn is elastisized so my sock is coming out looking small, but I think it will finish up beautifully. If I only could get the hang of casting on. Gobble, gobble!!



Barbara Ann said:


> I'm actually glad I don't have to do any of that stuff this year. I guess I just need the break.
> 
> Karen just called, SHE IS HOME!!!
> 
> Also my boss just came in, he gave me a lovely bottle of wine from his winery!! It is really good stuff, I've had it before, and he doesn't sell it. Can't buy it in a store.


 :wink:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am sitting here getting very angry. No dinner, just waiting for a builder to show. Said he would be here between 6 & 7 PM, well it is going on 7:15...no phone call(everyone has a cell) to say I am running late nother. I think this guy just lost the job of redoing two bathrooms. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > check out this blog.. I love this work.. scroll to see some amazing quilts!!!
> ...


I think they r all pains! Love looking at them but don't have any desire to make one, but anyone wants to make me one, I will happily accept it!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Bits, I know how you feel, but don't let it spoil your holiday. I agree, he could have called. Stay sweet. We love ya, and have your back. Can't get any better than that. A few very close friends who would stick up for you, no matter what.



Bitsey said:


> I am sitting here getting very angry. No dinner, just waiting for a builder to show. Said he would be here between 6 & 7 PM, well it is going on 7:15...no phone call(everyone has a cell) to say I am running late nother. I think this guy just lost the job of redoing two bathrooms. Bits


 :wink:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

As of 7:30 he has lost this job.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, just called said builder...left message he just lost the job. And people complain about being out of work..maybe it is because of no worth ethics! A very angry Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

still no show??? no call???

I'd be pissed too. Contractors are such a pain in the A$$ to deal with. I know, we've been through 6 of them trying to get the roof of one garage fixed that was damaged in hurricane Irene!!! Finally, Mike, and 2 of his friends just decided to do it themselves. A ton of work, and Mike is feeling it. He would rather have paid some to do it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

YEh, but lately there is a bit of arrogance about them...like you are so lucky that you got me. Bull crap!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think here it's because with all those storms we've had back to back, they have work. Prior, they were begging for work. Come spring, they will be begging again. And then, IMHO, contractors are sneaking snakes as they try to take shortcuts and jack the price as they go. Bullshit.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

We did not have damage during that storm....it is also called being organized....these people are not. Monday I am called my plumber he will do the bathrooms. The doors I was going to replace...hey who cares live with the old. 

Well, chicklets, tomorrow no turkey for me...making 2 chocolate cream pies, 2 pumpkin pies, and a fruit salad. I think we will have sammies for dinner. Friday the kids come down and we will cook our turkey on Saturday. I am tired already.Then after this weekend I have one more tote to make...Oh, gosh I forgot to post pic...ok, tomorrow. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not cooking tomorrow. But Friday we are cooking a turkey. Nothing big and fancy. Karen wants me to take her to the store on Friday to hit some sales. I hate Black Friday Shopping!! But you know I will do it. I told her I won't go super early in the morning. I'm not that crazy! door busters don't end until noon, so maybe around 9-10 we will go. 

Hitting the sack early. Goodnight Chicks with Sticks. 
Have a Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good night chicklets. Bits


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96913-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

